# Steamuxulation redux



## shkhln (Sep 2, 2019)

I've spent a few days organizing my Linux Steam scripts: https://github.com/shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils. They might even work outside of my desktop machine if we are lucky. Anybody wants to check this before Steam manages to break itself again?


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 11, 2019)

Yes, me! Yesterday I updated my system, all packages are linux-c7 now. Here is how I got so far: In step 3, I get the following error:


```
$ cd /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam-
/opt/steam-utils/bin/steam-install /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam-kill   
$ cd /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam-install
cd: /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam-install: Not a directory
$ cd /opt/steam-utils/bin/
$ ls
steam         steam-install steam-kill
$ ./steam-install
Downloading Steam...
steam_1.0.0.61.tar.gz                                 2808 kB 2293 kBps    01s
Extracting bootstrap...
Creating symlink bin -> bin32
Creating symlink bin32 -> steam/ubuntu12_32
Creating symlink bin64 -> steam/ubuntu12_64
Creating symlink root -> steam
Creating symlink sdk32 -> steam/linux32
Creating symlink sdk64 -> steam/linux64
Donwloading runtime...
steam-runtime_0.20190711.3.tar.xz                       89 MB 6453 kBps    14s
Extracting runtime...
ELF binary type "0" not known.
/compat/linux/bin/bash: cannot open d: No such file or directory
/compat/linux/bin/bash: �: not found
/compat/linux/bin/bash: 1: Syntax error: ")" unexpected
/compat/linux/bin/bash: 19: Syntax error: Error in command substitution
$
```

BTW: Why does it have to be a non-wheel user account?


----------



## shkhln (Sep 11, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> ```
> ELF binary type "0" not known.
> ```



Load _linux64_ kernel module, then delete _~/.steam/steam-runtime_ directory, then try again.



cabriofahrer said:


> BTW: Why does it have to be a non-wheel user account?



It doesn't. However, it's a good security practice to run Steam on a separate account from your main account (which is typically in the wheel group), so the Steam client doesn't have access to any sensitive files. Otherwise, not only you have to trust Valve not to read your data (or even delete it by accident!), you also have to trust all your games not to do anything stupid, and, even more than that, you have to trust all these game developers to have sufficiently good security, so nobody can hack them and hijack their Steam publishing credentials to push malware to you.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 11, 2019)

OK, doing a `kldload linux64` solved the issue and I could proceed. In my /boot/loader.conf I have 'linux_load="YES"' for years now as required by the nvidia-driver. What is the recommended entry nowadays? 'linux64_load="YES"' or both?

This is the message I got at the end, so is that OK?


```
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1.0)
[2019-09-11 13:27:35] Installing update...
[2019-09-11 13:27:37] Cleaning up...
[2019-09-11 13:27:37] Update complete, launching...
[2019-09-11 13:27:37] Shutdown
CWorkThreadPool::~CWorkThreadPool: work processing queue not empty: 6 items discarded.
$
```

OK, here is my full report so far: I logged into my existing Steam account that I used to have using i386-wine and there were connection problems, I had to push the "Reconnect" button several times to finally log in. As it was my account, I had two possibilities to download games, Half Life 2 Deathmatch and Half Life 2 Lost Coast. Both downloads worked fine, but the news window was black and browsing the store is also not possible, so how would you be able to search and download/install games?

Anyway, I started HL2 Deathmatch, watched the Valve intro video with sound and was on the menu, great!
I searched for servers with players and logged onto one, which was pretty fast! It started downloading a map but after downloading steam crashed:


```
IDirect3DDevice9::CreatePixelShader: shaderapi's centroid mask (0x00000000) differs from mask derived from shader name (0x0000000C) for shader ps-file teeth_flashlight_ps20b ps-index 0 ps-combo 2
IDirect3DDevice9::CreatePixelShader: shaderapi's centroid mask (0x00000000) differs from mask derived from shader name (0x0000000C) for shader ps-file teeth_flashlight_ps20b ps-index 0 ps-combo 3
CCrossProcessPipe::BWrite wrote too few bytes: 32 (Broken pipe).  Continuing.
../common/pipes.cpp (766) : CClientPipe::BWriteAndReadResult: BWaitResult failed, disconnected
../common/pipes.cpp (766) : CClientPipe::BWriteAndReadResult: BWaitResult failed, disconnected
../common/pipes.cpp (766) : Fatal assert failed: ../common/pipes.cpp, line 766.  Application exiting.

../common/pipes.cpp (766) : Fatal assert failed: ../common/pipes.cpp, line 766.  Application exiting.

ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump waitpid failed:No child processes
No minidump written, nothing to upload.
_ExitOnFatalAssert
```


I started my own server and that worked, absolutely brilliant video and sound quality, started running around shooting and causing exposions, performance and quality was great. Turned down the options from anisotropic 4x to trilinear, which seemed to give me a more fluid performance.

I gave it another shot connecting to an internet server with people playing and after downloading another map I suddenly saw myself in the middle of a death match being shot at and shooting myself, so great!
This lasted for a few minutes until steam crashed again:


```
$ ../common/pipes.cpp (766) : CClientPipe::BWriteAndReadResult: BWaitResult failed, disconnected
../common/pipes.cpp (766) : CClientPipe::BWriteAndReadResult: BWaitResult failed, disconnected
../common/pipes.cpp (766) : Fatal assert failed: ../common/pipes.cpp, line 766.  Application exiting.

../common/pipes.cpp (766) : Fatal assert failed: ../common/pipes.cpp, line 766.  Application exiting.

ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump waitpid failed:No child processes
No minidump written, nothing to upload.
_ExitOnFatalAssert
```

Started steam and had the same reconnection issue, so I don't know if that is related to the steam servers right now or to the client we are testing here. Anyway, I could play another map on the internet, was a lot of fun again for a few minutes, absolutely brilliant performance, and the the client crashed again. I really don't know if that is related to the initial connection problems to the account or not.

Also tried Lost Coast, which is a single player campaign, but it crashed immediately:


```
IDirect3DDevice9::CreatePixelShader: shaderapi's centroid mask (0x00000000) differs from mask derived from shader name (0x0000000C) for shader ps-file teeth_flashlight_ps20b ps-index 0 ps-combo 2
IDirect3DDevice9::CreatePixelShader: shaderapi's centroid mask (0x00000000) differs from mask derived from shader name (0x0000000C) for shader ps-file teeth_flashlight_ps20b ps-index 0 ps-combo 3
CCrossProcessPipe::BWrite wrote too few bytes: 32 (Broken pipe).  Continuing.
../common/pipes.cpp (766) : CClientPipe::BWriteAndReadResult: BWaitResult failed, disconnected
../common/pipes.cpp (766) : CClientPipe::BWriteAndReadResult: BWaitResult failed, disconnected
../common/pipes.cpp (766) : Fatal assert failed: ../common/pipes.cpp, line 766.  Application exiting.

../common/pipes.cpp (766) : Fatal assert failed: ../common/pipes.cpp, line 766.  Application exiting.

ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump waitpid failed:No child processes
No minidump written, nothing to upload.
_ExitOnFatalAssert
```

I will give it another try later today, see if the connection problem to the account disappears and if consequently, gaming is stable.
I really would like to try TF2 also (and other games as well), but how can I do that if the browser is black?
The image quality and performance was great, so it would be really worth to have that client fully working!


----------



## shkhln (Sep 11, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> OK, doing a `kldload linux64` solved the issue and I could proceed. In my /boot/loader.conf I have 'linux_load="YES"' for years now as required by the nvidia-driver. What is the recommended entry nowadays? 'linux64_load="YES"' or both?



I have a _linux_enable="YES"_ line in _/etc/rc.conf_.



cabriofahrer said:


> This is the message I got at the end, so is that OK?
> 
> ```
> CWorkThreadPool::~CWorkThreadPool: work processing queue not empty: 6 items discarded.
> ```



Some kind of a diagnostic message for Valve. I don't know what it is, nor do I care.



cabriofahrer said:


> there were connection problems, I had to push the "Reconnect" button several times to finally log in.



That doesn't happen to me. Although, I have to admit that I didn't investigate the login problem to the root cause, only enough of it to make a workaround. I guess that needs more work.



cabriofahrer said:


> but the news window was black and browsing the store is also not possible, so how would you be able to search and download/install games?



The regular web browser still works. That's what I use anyway for security reasons.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 11, 2019)

shkhln said:


> That doesn't happen to me. Although, I have to admit that I didn't investigate the login problem to the root cause, only enough of it to make a workaround. I guess that needs more work.



I have just tried again, same problem. And my guess is that it could be related to the fact that once you get connected, the game crashes after a while.
Meanwhile I have downloaded and installed Steam again in i386-wine to confirm the problem and the result is, that there is no connection problem in i386-wine.

But here comes the part that is interesting and that you denied in the other thread: I downloaded Half Life 2 Detahmatch here again and loaded the same map as I had tried in the Linux version, and here under i386-wine apart from loading times being much longer, once in the map the sound and the video was stuttering awfully and in the end it was completely unplayable, while under Linux it has been absolutely fluid, fast and no stuttering of sound. I am gonna activate the "-gl" option of the game in i386 to see if that helps.

That being said, I would like to encourage you to keep up the good work, because that steam linux client for FreeBSD would be a huge thing! I am always here for testing.



shkhln said:


> The regular web browser still works. That's what I use anyway for security reasons.



But can you make it work? And I still don't know how exactly I can install steam games through the browser when the interface does not work.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 11, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> I have just tried again, same problem.



Can you attach _~/.steam/steam/logs/connection_log.txt_? I need to see whether we are talking about the same problem.



cabriofahrer said:


> But can you make it work? And I still don't know how exactly I can install steam games through the browser when the interface does not work.



I'm not sure what you are trying to say. The library view works without in-client web browser.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 11, 2019)

Here it is attached.



shkhln said:


> I'm not sure what you are trying to say. The library view works without in-client web browser.



The library view, yes, this is to view the games that you have already installed. But if you want to install a new one that you have to search in the steam store first, you can't, because everything is black. Same as the "News" window that pops up first time you log into your steam account. The browsing function of the steam client needs to be working, otherwise it is useless. In wine I know you can enable that with the "-no-cef-sandbox" parameter.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 11, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> The library view, yes, this is to view the games that you have already installed.



Have you tried _clicking_ on the "installed" label in the search box?


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 11, 2019)

Well, that gives me the two games that are installed as well. I need to search *what is not installed*, so I *CAN* install it. (The other two games were listed there already by chance, because I logged into my regular steam account.) For example I want to know what games are there for Linux anyway, what demos, which are free to play, search games by category, or if this should work, buy a game...
You do that by pressing on "STORE" which has submenus like "FEATURED", "EXPLORE", "WHISHLIST", "NEWS".


----------



## shkhln (Sep 12, 2019)

Don't forget to disable Steam Play in the settings.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 12, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> For example I want to know what games are there for Linux anyway, what demos, which are free to play, search games by category, or if this should work, buy a game...



You do understand buying things is a separate procedure from installing them, do you? The store is located at store.steampowered.com. I can assure you it's _exactly the same store you see in the client_, if the term "in-client web browser" is not enough of a hint already.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 12, 2019)

I disabled steam play in the settings, but that does not change the fact that what you are showing me in your screenshot is a list of what you have already installed. Where you get SteamOS+Linux(35) I get (2) and where you get Games(99) I get (2) and I repeat, I only get those two in the list because I logged into my existing steam account.

I then wanted to create a new one pressing on the according button and then I got this:





Now isn't that nice? OK, I decided to introduce the above displayed url in firefox and I was finally able to create a new account and the log into it. Of course, same connection problems as explained earlier here.
And when I then looked into my "LIBRARY" I got SteamOS+Linux(0) and Games(0), of course, because there IS NOTHING INSTALLED OR REGISTERED on that new account. So I cannot install a game.





I really don't know how to make it clear to you that a steam-client without the in-client web browser function is completely pointless, you cannot create an account directly, you cannot install games.

Apart from that, did the log file give you any useful info?


----------



## shkhln (Sep 12, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> I disabled steam play in the settings, but that does not change the fact that what you are showing me in your screenshot is a list of what you have already installed.



No, I'm not. I only have 7 of 35 games installed as the screenshot clearly shows.



cabriofahrer said:


> Where you get SteamOS+Linux(35) I get (2) and where you get Games(99) I get (2) and I repeat, I only get those two in the list because I logged into my existing steam account.



Well, if you only have 2 games in total, then what do you want from me? Go buy some or whatever.



cabriofahrer said:


> Apart from that, did the log file give you any useful info?



Not directly, no.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 12, 2019)

Also, to be clear, I'm _never_ going to work on tracing/debugging the damned embedded browser — that's out of scope. It's a huge codebase, it interacts with every API that ever existed and it's absolutely unnecessary for actual games to function. The benefit-cost ratio is just not there.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 12, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Go buy some or whatever.



Well, that is the whole point for me, how do I do that when the browser does not work? "Whatever" to me is e.g. free to play games or demos, which is what I want and which I can use to help testing.



shkhln said:


> Also, to be clear, I'm _never_ going to work on tracing/debugging the damned embedded browser — that's out of scope. It's a huge codebase, it interacts with every API that ever existed



Well that sounds complicated indeed, maybe somebody else would be willing to do that job?



shkhln said:


> and it's absolutely unnecessary for actual games to function.



That is true, but it is for installing them. So, how do I do that without the browser in the client?

I have heard that it is something about knowing the id number of the game and executing a command like "steam://run/440", but how and where exactly?


----------



## shkhln (Sep 12, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> Well, that is the whole point for me, how do I do that when the browser does not work?



You somehow managed to write this message, so… Use that browser for logging into https://store.steampowered.com/, then add whatever you want to add to your game library. After that it should available in the client in the library view (probably after restart).



cabriofahrer said:


> Well that sounds complicated indeed, maybe somebody else would be willing to do that job?



I doubt it.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 13, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Use that browser for logging into https://store.steampowered.com/, then add whatever you want to add to your game library. After that it should available in the client in the library view (probably after restart).



There is no library menu on the website, even when you are logged in. However, I could click on a game, click on "Play now" -> "Steam already installed" which would open a window where I could select an application to open it. Pointing it to "/opt/steam-utils/bin/steam" worked.

I installed TF2, it started, I got into the main menu but then it hanged with a stuttering sound. Tried three times. In i386-wine the stuttering of the sound in the menu is there, too but it stops hanging and goes on. It is like in the linux-client like "it almost worked". Installed three more free games but they wouldn't start at all.

I don't know much about these things, but I can only guess that, while SteamOS is based on Debian8, our Centos7 is just not good enough.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 13, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> There is no library menu on the website, even when you are logged in. However, I could click on a game, click on "Play now" -> "Steam already installed" which would open a window where I could select an application to open it. Pointing it to "/opt/steam-utils/bin/steam" worked.



Usually the process is: add to cart -> payment / checkout -> the game appears in the library. I _do_ have a few games I received for free, but I can't, for  the life of me, remember what is the correct procedure for those.



cabriofahrer said:


> I installed TF2, it started, I got into the main menu but then it hanged with a stuttering sound.



I'll try to check this later.



cabriofahrer said:


> Installed three more free games but they wouldn't start at all.



For what it's worth, that's the usual experience.



cabriofahrer said:


> I don't know much about these things, but I can only guess that, while SteamOS is based on Debian8, our Centos7 is just not good enough.



We are using https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-runtime, which is a set of recommended libraries from SteamOS. That's exactly the same set of libraries Steam runs games with by default.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 13, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> I installed TF2, it started, I got into the main menu but then it hanged with a stuttering sound.



It's probably a good idea to disable Steam Overlay (Settings -> In-Game).


----------



## shkhln (Sep 15, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> there were connection problems, I had to push the "Reconnect" button several times to finally log in.



I tweaked the login workaround a little, so `git pull`, `make`, `sudo make install` and try again.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 16, 2019)

I don't know if I did the right thing, as I have never used `git pull` before. I downloaded the zip-file from your website, extracted it, which gave me a second folder (as this is  obviously the second time), I moved into that folder , did `make` and `make install` as root. I guess that overwrote thje contents of /opt/steam-utils/ correctly. Then I switched into my special non-wheel user account and changed into /opt/steam-utils/bin/ and ran `./steam-install` which apparently did nothing, just got the prompt again immediately. Consequently, starting steam gave the same reconnection problems again.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 16, 2019)

Any messages regarding epoll on the terminal?



cabriofahrer said:


> ran `./steam-install` which apparently did nothing



It doesn't do anything with Steam being already installed.


----------



## krumel (Sep 16, 2019)

Running steam with -tcp worked well for the connection issues on my end:


```
--- steam/bin/steam    2019-09-16 16:03:25.241779000 +0200
+++ /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam    2019-09-16 19:18:21.838663000 +0200
@@ -54,4 +54,4 @@
 ENV['SDL_AUDIODRIVER'] = 'dsp'
 ENV['STEAM_ENABLE_SHADER_CACHE_MANAGEMENT'] = '0' # ?
 
-exec steam_root + '/ubuntu12_32/steam', *ARGV
+exec steam_root + '/ubuntu12_32/steam', '-tcp', *ARGV
```


----------



## shkhln (Sep 16, 2019)

krumel said:


> Running steam with -tcp worked well for the connection issues on my end:



Any difference in the terminal output there? Such as fewer warnings, etc.


----------



## krumel (Sep 16, 2019)

Not in the terminal output, but in the connection_log.txt. The `PingWebSocketCM() (CM06-IAD.cm.steampowered.com:443) failed talking to cm (timeout/neterror - Invalid)` errors only appear when earlier steam decides to use UDP, so by forcing TCP mode sign in works better.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 17, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Any messages regarding epoll on the terminal?



I am sorry, I don't know what that is.

But running "./steam -tcp" seems to work for the connection. Connects at once. More observations:

1. Half-Life 2 Deathmatch: starting your own server always works, the map loads and moving and shooting around is stable. But this time I did not manage to play on any available servers on the internet. Always when finished downloading maps and objects needed to play on that server, the game crashed with the following output:


```
3e720000-3e721000 ---p 00001000 00:00 0
3e721000-3e821000 rw-p 00100000 00:00 0
fbffe000-fffde000 ---p 00100000 00:00 0
fffde000-ffffe000 rw-p 00020000 00:00 0           [stack]
ffffe000-fffff000 r-xp 00001000 00:00 0           [vdso]
Segmentation fault
$ ../common/pipes.cpp (766) : CClientPipe::BWriteAndReadResult: BWaitResult failed, disconnected
../common/pipes.cpp (766) : CClientPipe::BWriteAndReadResult: BWaitResult failed, disconnected
../common/pipes.cpp (766) : Fatal assert failed: ../common/pipes.cpp, line 766.  Application exiting.

../common/pipes.cpp (766) : Fatal assert failed: ../common/pipes.cpp, line 766.  Application exiting.

ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump waitpid failed:No child processes
No minidump written, nothing to upload.
_ExitOnFatalAssert
```

2. TF2: This time I managed to get passed the last limitation, game seemed stable and I could reach the stage of actually logging to a casual server, went through the long process of connecting/loading of TF2, but also right at the stage right before entering the map, game crashed with the same message as above ", ... line 766."

As both games are HL2/source-engine games, it looks like exactly the same problem.

EDIT/UPDATE:

The observation made in HL2 Deathmatch, that game actually works when starting your own server made me test another thing: Trying TF2 in training mode. And yes, success! When choosing an offline training mission (steam-client has to be in online mode though, as otherwise offline training aborts after a while with message "VAC server could not be found"), the game enters in map with bots successfully and playing is stable. Performance absolutely fast, fluid and without stuttering as opposed to i386-wine, where game is unplayable for me by now!

The problem is somewhere related to multiplayer/online gaming.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 17, 2019)

Linuxulator definitely has issues with socket and network related code. The best course of action would be reporting those to the FreeBSD bug tracker. Ideally, with small and easily testable examples, of course.



cabriofahrer said:


> without stuttering as opposed to i386-wine, where game is unplayable for me by now!



Honestly, I don't see any reason for stuttering in Wine unless you have a very weak CPU.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 17, 2019)

Looks like today's beta has finally switched the library UI to the… fucking embedded browser.

(FWIW, Big Picture Mode works fine.)


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 17, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Linuxulator definitely has issues with socket and network related code. The best course of action would be reporting those to the FreeBSD bug tracker. Ideally, with small and easily testable examples, of course.



So are you are going to do that? I am not qualified enough.



shkhln said:


> Honestly, I don't see any reason for stuttering in Wine unless you have a very weak CPU.



You got that right. It's an Athlon 64 X2 6400+. But here is the thing: This shows exactly that there really is no need to upgrade your hardware when you get things running under FreeBSD with or without Linuxulator. It is one of the reasons I like FreeBSD so much.



shkhln said:


> Looks like today's beta has finally switched the library UI to the… fucking embedded browser.
> 
> (FWIW, Big Picture Mode works fine.)



So does this automatically upgrade and become available with the next login to steam or do you still have to do something before and load it up to git repo?


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 21, 2019)

Meanwhile I have found and tested another steam game: BrainBread2. It turned out to be another multiplayer game based on the source engine. And surprisingly, as opposed to the others reported before (HL2 Deathmatch and TF2), it had no issues at all. The game did not crash after downloading custom maps, it was perfectly playable and stable until I decided to quit.

I would also like to say another thing regarding this statement:



shkhln said:


> Linuxulator definitely has issues with socket and network related code. The best course of action would be reporting those to the FreeBSD bug tracker. Ideally, with small and easily testable examples, of course.



I do not understand much about those things, but I have been a regular player of ETQW for years now, a multiplayer game based on the Quake4 engine that has nothing to do with Steam, and it has never had any issues with connection/network, no matter which linux-c6 version or now linux-c7.
So is that the kind of information that should be reported to the bug tracker?

I do not know if my most recent testing result can help you in any way, and it would be nice if you could answer my questions from my previous post.


----------



## shkhln (Sep 21, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> I do not understand much about those things, but I have been a regular player of ETQW for years now, a multiplayer game based on the Quake4 engine that has nothing to do with Steam, and it has never had any issues with connection/network, no matter which linux-c6 version or now linux-c7.
> So is that the kind of information that should be reported to the bug tracker?



Right now that's not enough material for a useful bug report in my opinion.



cabriofahrer said:


> I do not know if my most recent testing result can help you in any way, and it would be nice if you could answer my questions from my previous post.



If you insist…



cabriofahrer said:


> So are you are going to do that? I am not qualified enough.



Obviously, I'm only able to report issues I can personally reproduce. So, at the moment, I can't do anything about it.



cabriofahrer said:


> So does this automatically upgrade and become available with the next login to steam or do you still have to do something before and load it up to git repo?



Big Picture can be enabled by selecting View -> Big Picture Mode in menu. It's a complete alternative UI intended for gaming on a coach in front of a TV scenario.
The Beta participation can be chosen through Account settings, see https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7021-EIAH-8669&l=english. Do note though, the only reason I have this enabled in the first place is that I want an opportunity to catch issues as early as possible.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 21, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Obviously, I'm only able to report issues I can personally reproduce. So, at the moment, I can't do anything about it.



I am sorry I can only do so much. But with the information I gave you, you could install the three games (TF2, HL2 Deathmatch and BrainBread2) and then be able to reproduce the issues yourself. In the future I can test more games and report my experience to you.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 6, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Looks like today's beta has finally switched the library UI to the… fucking embedded browser.








Curiously enough, although I've identified 3 related Linux emulation bugs (PR 240989, PR 240990, PR 240991), the new library UI only started working today after yet another Steam update. Let's hope Valve won't break it in the future.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Oct 6, 2019)

Thank you for this update. On my side I can only report that shortly after my last post I installed Counter Stike Global Offensive, but that would not even start, which is strange, as it is a source engine game like TF2, HL2 Deathmatch or Brainbread.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 6, 2019)

To clarify a bit, I'm not quite happy with my futex workaround, so I didn't commit it to the repo.



cabriofahrer said:


> Counter Stike Global Offensive, but that would not even start



Logs? Anything?


----------



## cabriofahrer (Oct 7, 2019)

Which logs should I look for? (Names and paths?) Or just the terminal output?


----------



## shkhln (Oct 7, 2019)

Terminal output.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Oct 15, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Terminal output.



Sorry, did not have time until now to get back on that. This is how much I could get, tell me if I should run once again with unlimited scrollback in terminal.
I also want to point out that now, even running `./steam -tcp` does not work at once anymore, had to make several attempts to log in.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 15, 2019)

That would be much more helpful if you didn't edit out all relevant information…


----------



## cabriofahrer (Oct 17, 2019)

This is the complete output:


----------



## shkhln (Oct 17, 2019)

Did you disable the Steam overlay in the settings? If not, then disable it. I should probably block it altogether for now.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes, Steam overlay in the settings is disabled.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 18, 2019)

I've seen multiple people suggest that adding "-nojoy" to the game launch options might help (look for Game Properties -> General -> Set Launch Options button). Does it?


----------



## cabriofahrer (Oct 18, 2019)

No, just tried that and it doesn't. Still segmentation fault in the end.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 19, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Curiously enough, although I've identified 3 related Linux emulation bugs (PR 240989, PR 240990, PR 240991), the new library UI only started working today after yet another Steam update. Let's hope Valve won't break it in the future.



Meanwhile, a fix for PR 240989 was committed to CURRENT by yuripv@. We are probably a year or so away from the release of FreeBSD 13, but it's good to see that dealt with anyway. For now, as a fallback for FreeBSD 12, I've added yet another workaround to my repo, although it's obviously a much inferior solution to a proper fix.

The embedded web browser is still disabled by default, so please set STEAM_BROWSER environment variable to 1 to use it. Also note that Chromium's (that's what Steam uses internally for a browser component) sandbox is deactivated, Linuxulator can't handle it currently.


----------



## drozdowsky (Oct 26, 2019)

shkhln First, thank you for your job I believe that Linux compatibility is the only acceptable option for running steam (beside official FBSD steam client).
Do you think it will be possible to port Proton to FreeBSD (if there was enough traction from FreeBSD community)? 
Does Linux layer has some limitations that make running Linux most games from steam impossible? Or is it mostly just a matter of glueing proper libraries together?

Also lately I have heard from friend that have Linux box and he passes through GPU (via OVMF) to VM with win10 guest and he is gaming on win10 guest... pretty cool. 
Maybe you know is it possible on FreeBSD? From what I have heard bhyve supports GPU passthrough on FBSD and bhyve supports win10 as a guest but they do not work together. YET.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 26, 2019)

drozdowsky said:


> Do you think it will be possible to port Proton to FreeBSD (if there was enough traction from FreeBSD community)?



Well, that's the objective, but the traction part is somewhat complicated.



drozdowsky said:


> Does Linux layer has some limitations that make running Linux most games from steam impossible? Or is it mostly just a matter of gluing proper libraries together?



You mean how many games you would actually be able to play? I have no idea. So far, Linux ports from Feral Interactive seem to come bundled with the CEF-based launcher, which is very challenging to work around; eON (a framework for porting Windows applications) from Virtual Programming is also out of question. Unity games will probably work fine. You might need a workround for sound, see PR 240043.



drozdowsky said:


> From what I have heard bhyve supports GPU passthrough



Here you go.


----------



## malavon (Nov 25, 2019)

Just in case it benefits someone looking at this thread, there's a patch to add 32-bit libraries to the Nvidia driver 4x series.
The `patch-nvidia.sh` shell script from the emulators/i386-wine(-devel) port no longer works for the newer drivers since there are no 32-bit ones available to download.

I'll probably start experimenting with steam and wine only late december or even next year, but I hope to get there with the stuff in this thread.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 25, 2019)

danfe@ also decided to exclude some libraries from linux-nvidia-libs, so don't be surprised when Linux Vulkan applications don't run.



malavon said:


> Just in case it benefits someone looking at this thread, there's a patch to add 32-bit libraries to the Nvidia driver 4x series.



Interesting… I thought this would conflict with /usr/local/lib32/libGL.so.1 from Mesa, but I don't see it in the i386-wine-devel package.


----------



## malavon (Nov 25, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Interesting… I thought this would conflict with /usr/local/lib32/libGL.so.1 from Mesa, but I don't see it in the i386-wine-devel package.


Interesting indeed and for a second I thought I'd missed something, but it appears that there are no 32-bit libraries in the mesa package.
That's actually a deficiency I think, because as far as I see i386-wine won't work (for OpenGL that is) on non-Nvidia cards at the moment then.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 25, 2019)

Ah, apparently it's /usr/local/lib32/.libGL/libGL.so.1.



malavon said:


> there are no 32-bit libraries in the mesa package



There are no 32-bit libraries in normal packages, i386-wine-devel carries all of its 32-bit dependencies.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 17, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> Counter Stike Global Offensive, but that would not even start



Check out the latest commit.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 19, 2019)

I hopefully will find time in the next few days. I will report back then.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 23, 2019)

OK, I have just downloaded and installed the latest version from your repo. After everything taking quite a while the first thing I realized was that my games library is empty. I could only access the game library with a right-click on the steam icon on my xfce-panel.
For the first time I could access the menu in counter strike global offensive, adjust my graphic settings to fullscreen and music would also play. Never got that far before. But when I wanted to select a random game, steam crashed during the loading process.

Same with TF2, menu works fine, but when trying to play an internet match, steam crashes. Not so with Brain Bread. That still works.
BTW, with what command/parameter can you make the steam-browser work? I remember you said something about that some time ago.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 23, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> Same with TF2, menu works fine, but when trying to play an internet match, steam crashes.



I don't test multiplayer, it would be rude to log in and log out from public servers in rapid succession :/ What's the terminal output?



cabriofahrer said:


> BTW, with what command/parameter can you make the steam-browser work?



It's supposed to work by default.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 24, 2019)

shkhln said:


> It's supposed to work by default.



No, it doesn't.

Meanwhile I made another attempt with CS Global Offensive: This time I managed to play a casual multiplayer game until the map finished. Was great. But during the loading of the next map (after the voting), steam crashed again. Maybe I have a memory issue when playing online? I have 4 GB of RAM and another 4 GB of swap, which should be enough? I am attaching the terminal output. And Merry Christmas!

Edit: Decided to try also Half Life 2 Deathmatch. Again crash when connecting to a server and downloading a map. With that game I do not think that there is a memory problem. That is output4.txt now.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 24, 2019)

I don't see the part where steamwebhelper actually starts…



> ```
> STEAM_RUNTIME_HEAVY: ./steam-runtime-heavy
> STEAM_RUNTIME_HEAVY: ./steam-runtime-heavy
> STEAM_RUNTIME_HEAVY: ./steam-runtime-heavy
> ...



`ls -lh ~/.steam/bin*/*.core`?




> ```
> ../common/html/chrome_ipc_client.cpp (801) : Assertion Failed: !"Collided with existing master response stream"
> ```







> ```
> ../common/pipes.cpp (766) : CClientPipe::BWriteAndReadResult: BWaitResult failed, disconnected
> ```



That looks like the same CSGO issue, possibly from the game side this time. (I only LD_PRELOAD workarounds for the Steam client itself, since I don't want to accidentally trigger some anti-cheat protection.)


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 25, 2019)

I created 2 steam accounts, so:


```
$ ls -lh /home/steam/.steam/bin*/*.core
ls: /home/steam/.steam/bin*/*.core: No such file or directory
$ ls -lh /home/steam2/.steam/bin*/*.core
ls: /home/steam2/.steam/bin*/*.core: No such file or directory
$
```

Your response yesterday was produced while I edited mine and also attached output4.txt from Half Life 2 Deatmatch. Have you seen that, too? Is it the the same issue as well, as it is probably too with TF2?


----------



## shkhln (Dec 25, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> Have you seen that, too? Is it the the same issue as well, as it is probably too with TF2?



Same. Actually, both of your log files look suspiciously clean. I assume you redirected stdout with >. You need to use >& to redirect stdout and stderr.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 26, 2019)

```
$ ./steam -tcp >& /home/steam/output5.txt
sh: Syntax error: Bad fd number
```


----------



## shkhln (Dec 26, 2019)

/bin/sh as an interactive shell, huh? See https://unix.stackexchange.com/ques...nd-stdout-to-dev-null-with-bin-sh/80632#80632.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 27, 2019)

shkhln said:


> /bin/sh as an interactive shell, huh?



Why not? See if this attachment now is what you need...


----------



## shkhln (Dec 27, 2019)

> ```
> ./steamwebhelper.patched: symbol lookup error: ./libcef.so: undefined symbol: dbus_validate_bus_name
> ```



Try installing linux-c7-dbus-libs.


----------



## JakoPastramius (Dec 29, 2019)

Hey! Im running into problems when run.sh is invoked i dont know if i have messed up something in my path ... Any help is appreciated  . 

My setup:
0. Cloned latest into main user's home dir. `make` and `doas make install` went fine
1. created a FreeBSD Steam user with own home directory and bash as a shell (/usr/local/bin/bash)
2. `su Steam`
3. `/opt/steam-utils/bin/steam-install` went fine
but ...

```
[Steam@laptop ~]$ /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam         
/home/Steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/run.sh: line 33: /dev/null: Permission denied
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
/opt/steam-utils/bin/../lxbin/patch-steam.rb: /home/Steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/chromehtml.so not found, nothing to patch
/opt/steam-utils/bin/../lxbin/patch-steam.rb: /home/Steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_64/steamwebhelper not found, nothing to patch
/opt/steam-utils/bin/../lxbin/patch-steam.rb: /home/Steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_64/steamwebhelper.sh not found, nothing to patch
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
Pins potentially out-of-date, rebuilding...
steam-runtime/setup.sh: line 12: /dev/null: Permission denied
[2019-12-29 12:34:26] Startup - updater built Apr  9 2019 22:48:20
ILocalize::AddFile() failed to load file "public/steambootstrapper_english.txt".
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
No protocol specified
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
../steamexe/updateui_xwin.cpp (339) : Assertion Failed: Could not open connection to X
../steamexe/updateui_xwin.cpp (339) : Assertion Failed: Could not open connection to X
sh: /usr/home/Steam/.steam/steam/steam_msg.sh: No such file or directory
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1.0)
ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump waitpid failed:ExceptionHandler::WaitForContinueSignal sys_read failed:No child processes
No minidump written, nothing to upload.
Bad file descriptor
../steamexe/main.cpp (754) : Assertion Failed: failed to initialize update status ui, or create initial window
../steamexe/main.cpp (754) : Assertion Failed: failed to initialize update status ui, or create initial window
```


----------



## shkhln (Dec 29, 2019)

That's a very weird error message. Did you play around with that other Steam-for-BSD project, by chance? `ls -lh /compat/linux/dev`?


----------



## JakoPastramius (Dec 29, 2019)

Thanks for the response! Uhm no I did not play around with the Steam-for-BSD project. Been messing about with wine stuff these past few days but it's irrelevant to /compat/linux



shkhln said:


> `ls -lh /compat/linux/dev`?




```
total 0
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     0B Dec  3 01:01 null
drwxrwxrwt  2 root  wheel     0B Dec 29 13:06 shm
```

also, the compat-specific in `/etc/fstab` :


```
#linux compat
linprocfs   /compat/linux/proc  linprocfs       rw      0       0
linsysfs    /compat/linux/sys   linsysfs        rw      0       0
tmpfs    /compat/linux/dev/shm  tmpfs   rw,mode=1777    0       0
```


----------



## shkhln (Dec 29, 2019)

Well, obviously _/compat/linux/dev/null_ is not supposed to exist. You should delete this file.


----------



## JakoPastramius (Dec 29, 2019)

I've deleted /compat/linux/dev/null . I still need to figure out why the two assertions are being  triggered. For some reason, which ofc I am to blame for but I dont remeber what I've done , programs from /compat are not able to open X connections ...

Any recommended method to completely nuke what I may have tinkered in  /compat/linux and start again with a clean compat ?
I was thinking to first uninstall all linux-c7* related packages, reboot without mounting compat filesystems as well as without the linux modules, delete everything that may be left behind in /compat/linux and then reboot with everything enabled again and reinstall the linux-c7


----------



## shkhln (Dec 30, 2019)

JakoPastramius said:


> programs from /compat are not able to open X connections...



Try something a bit more simple to set up than Steam, such as _linux-unigine-valley_ package. Check if it works with your main user account as well.


----------



## JakoPastramius (Dec 30, 2019)

Ok great news! Running valley as Steam user reminded me that I had access control enabled for X connections. 
For future reference to anyone you can check the output of `xhost` (this should apply if you've messed around with `xauth`).

```
user@laptop:~ % xhost
access control enabled, only authorized clients can connect
```

To allow user `Steam` to access the running X server do : `xhost +SI:localuser:Steam`. 

On another note, unigine valley cannot seem to run on my machine because its failing to get whatever framebuffer configuration its asking. Theoretically my haswell iGPU should have all the available GL extensions needed, but alas...

As for steam, it core dumps after the updater finishes.. Anyways I will update if I find out why  Thanks for the help so far @*shkhln*, much appreciated!


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 30, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Try installing linux-c7-dbus-libs.



Installed it with its dependencies, makes no difference (even rebooted the machine). HL2 Deathmatch ans TF2 still crash when attempting multiplayer.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 30, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> Installed it with its dependencies, makes no difference (even rebooted the machine). HL2 Deathmatch ans TF2 still crash when attempting multiplayer.



I think it's pretty clear from the quoted part that I'm referring to the embedded browser issue.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 31, 2019)

shkhln said:


> I think it's pretty clear from the quoted part that I'm referring to the embedded browser issue.



Well, then it didn't solve the issue either. Browser still black. Any special parameter needed here? `./steam -tcp -no-cef-sandbox` does not seem to apply here like in wine.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Dec 31, 2019)

You could try to connect directly to a server with steams server browser or using the console.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 31, 2019)

cabriofahrer said:


> Well, then it didn't solve the issue either. Browser still black.



If it didn't then there is a fair chance of another error message.



Alexander88207 said:


> You could try to connect directly to a server with steams server browser or using the console.



Eh… What?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Dec 31, 2019)

shkhln said:


> Eh… What?



Console: Using the developer console of the game and connect with this command for example `connect 192.168.2.1`
Steam's server browser:




Edit: oh well i cant read.. I thought he mean the server browser, sorry.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 3, 2020)

cabriofahrer said:


> Why not? See if this attachment now is what you need...



So,


> ```
> Backtrace:
> [0x24276f2d]
> [0x24278d58]
> ...



corresponds to

```
102054: linux_open("/proc/59273/status",0x0,0666) = 107 (0x6b)
102054: linux_fstat64(0x6b,0x41600a10)         = 0 (0x0)
102054: linux_mmap2(0x0,0x1000,0x3,0x22,0xffffffff,0x0) = 604811264 (0x240cb000)
102054: read(107,"Name:\tSDLAudioDev2\nState:\tR ("...,4096) = 453 (0x1c5)
102054: close(107)                 = 0 (0x0)
102054: munmap(0x240cb000,4096)             = 0 (0x0)
102054: linux_mprotect(0x2487e000,0x4000,0x3)     = 0 (0x0)
102054: linux_mprotect(0x24882000,0x2000,0x3)     = 0 (0x0)
102054: linux_mprotect(0x24884000,0x4000,0x3)     = 0 (0x0)
102054: linux_mprotect(0x24888000,0x3000,0x3)     = 0 (0x0)
102054: linux_mprotect(0x2488b000,0x4000,0x3)     = 0 (0x0)
102054: linux_open("/proc/59273/cmdline",0x0,0666) = 107 (0x6b)
102054: linux_fstat64(0x6b,0x41600aa0)         = 0 (0x0)
102054: linux_mmap2(0x0,0x1000,0x3,0x22,0xffffffff,0x0) = 604811264 (0x240cb000)
102054: read(107,"/usr/home/steam/linux_stea"...,4096) = 107 (0x6b)
102054: read(107,0x240cb000,4096)         = 0 (0x0)
102054: close(107)                 = 0 (0x0)
102054: munmap(0x240cb000,4096)             = 0 (0x0)
102054: linux_open("/proc/59273/maps",0x0,0666)     = 107 (0x6b)
102054: linux_open("/proc/59273/mem",0x8000,04441643610) = 108 (0x6c)
102054: linux_fstat64(0x6b,0x41600a10)         = 0 (0x0)
102054: linux_mmap2(0x0,0x1000,0x3,0x22,0xffffffff,0x0) = 604811264 (0x240cb000)
102054: read(107,"00400000-00401000 r-xp 00003000 "...,4096) = 4096 (0x1000)
102054: linux_pread(0x6c,0x2488a3a0,0x4000,0x400000) ERR#-14 'Bad address'
102054: SIGNAL 11 (SIGSEGV) code=SEGV_MAPERR trapno=12 addr=0x0
```

where 59273 is the pid of a CSGO process.

Not sure what that means exactly. Same bug as PR 240992?


----------



## shkhln (Jan 8, 2020)

dch said:


> I'd like to see if I can get XCom2 running on FreeBSD (with nvidia gpu) as the little linux box I'm currently using gets nastily hot.



FYI, as of today it should be possible to deal with Feral's CEF-based launchers by setting launch options to "LD_PRELOAD=webfix.so %command% --no-sandbox". I only tested that with DXMD, so YMMV.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jan 13, 2020)

before i dig out an nvidia card and irreversibly dirty up my system with the scripts - can someone who has recently tell me if it works and runs games with some measure of stability? 
i had to quit gaming on freebsd because wine and steam kept developing more and more issues for me.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 13, 2020)

aimeec1995 said:


> irreversibly dirty up my system with the scripts



I'm not modifying the base system or even the files from individual packages. The `sudo make install` part simply copies files to /opt to give some peace of mind to people expecting some sort of installation. It's entirely possible to skip this step.



aimeec1995 said:


> if it works and runs games with some measure of stability?



No, it only runs the Steam client itself with "some measure of stability".


----------



## dch (Jan 13, 2020)

shkhln said:


> FYI, as of today it should be possible to deal with Feral's CEF-based launchers by setting launch options to "LD_PRELOAD=webfix.so %command% --no-sandbox". I only tested that with DXMD, so YMMV.



This looks really handy - but what is `%command%` and do you just run this from the terminal?

There's a piece which is presumably obvious to you but not at all to me, nor the other person earlier in this thread.

- how do you "download" a game if you can't see anything in the steam browser UI? it's blank for me
- once a game is downloaded, how do you launch it, given the blank steam browser UI?

I'm presuming there is some incantation from the command line that makes these things possible? Or is your steam UI not blank?


----------



## dch (Jan 13, 2020)

I might have found the answer here - when you look in the SteamUI menu, there is an option `View > Small Mode` and on clicking this, the web ui is visible with content finally - you can download, and see what games you have. I think this is what previous people were also missing.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 13, 2020)

dch said:


> This looks really handy - but what is `%command%` and do you just run this from the terminal?



No, it's for the "Set Launch Options..." button in the game properties dialog.



dch said:


> Or is your steam UI not blank?



Yep, works for me™. I would help but I need more information…



dch said:


> there is an option `View > Small Mode`



Small mode is a part of the old game library view, it doesn't depend on web things.


----------



## dch (Jan 13, 2020)

well I have no idea *why* it helps, but it does - after toggling this, *finally* there's a UI that was never visible before *shrug*


----------



## shkhln (Jan 13, 2020)

What do you mean? You switched to small mode and then back to large mode and it's working fine now?


----------



## dch (Jan 13, 2020)

shkhln said:


> What do you mean? You switched to small mode and then back to large mode and it's working fine now?



exactly. Prior to there there is no UI accessible where you can see what games you have available to download/play so you are unable to do anything. Once this download's finished, I'll zfs snapshot, and see if I can get a video to make this clear.

FWIW download's going great, I see a massive amount of `[warn] epoll_wait: Bad file descriptor` in the console, using over 1GiB RAM for console logging. I could see this causing OOM for others. I left it in tmux for the moment.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 13, 2020)

dch said:


> exactly.



Wild.



dch said:


> I see a massive amount of `[warn] epoll_wait: Bad file descriptor` in the console



Might be something specific to CURRENT. Can you please comment out the workaround for PR 240590 at src/steamfix.c#L11? It's no longer necessary and might misbehave.


----------



## dch (Jan 14, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Might be something specific to CURRENT. Can you please comment out the workaround for PR 240590 at src/steamfix.c#L11? It's no longer necessary and might misbehave.



that seems to help a lot - also the steam ui doesn't seem to need to run once the game has started, so I shut it down.
Game is playing *amazing* - thanks!!


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jan 14, 2020)

Would someone please test the game "Garry's Mod"? I currently do not have a steam account which has the game.

Thanks, I think the default install is around 7GB.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 14, 2020)

aimeec1995 said:


> Would someone please test the game "Garry's Mod"?



Source engine, no VAC-protected multiplayer. Should be fine.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jan 14, 2020)

It does not run for me. Any ideas?


```
$ /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam
Traceback (most recent call last):
/opt/steam-utils/bin/steam:15:in `<main>': unhandled exception
```


----------



## shkhln (Jan 14, 2020)

Check file access rights.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jan 14, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Check file access rights.


I have read, write and execute rights on my user.

Seems that steamfix/steamfix.so is missing?


----------



## shkhln (Jan 14, 2020)

aimeec1995 said:


> Seems that steamfix/steamfix.so is missing?



Did you build it?


----------



## cloud8111 (Jan 22, 2020)

aimeec1995 said:


> $ /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam


Whats the error that you are facing.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jan 27, 2020)

Turns out that HL2 is free on Steam for 2 Months, so I downloaded it but it won't start. I have tried to execute it directly from the user account which I use for the steam testing here to see what happens. It looks like some library is missing?


```
$ cd .steam/steam/steamapps/common/
$ ls
Badland Bandits                 MadOut2_BigCityOnline
Battle Tanks                    Team Fortress 2
Counter-Strike Global Offensive brainbread2
Half-Life 2
$ cd Half-Life\ 2/
$ ls
bin                        hl2_linux
config                     platform
hl2                        steam_appid.txt
hl2.sh                     thirdpartylegalnotices.txt
$ ./hl2_linux
./hl2_linux: error while loading shared libraries: libtcmalloc_minimal.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
$
```

I have to somehow correct myself. Same output in TF2 which actually starts when steam is running. So is it not possible to start the applications directly without steam running?


----------



## shkhln (Jan 27, 2020)

cabriofahrer said:


> Turns out that HL2 is free on Steam for 2 Months, so I downloaded it but it won't start.



No idea. Works for me.



cabriofahrer said:


> So is it not possible to start the applications directly without steam running?



Normally, running an application directly should start the Steam client in the background. It's not something I consider necessary for the FreeBSD integration, though.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jan 27, 2020)

And no idea what



cabriofahrer said:


> ./hl2_linux: error while loading shared libraries: libtcmalloc_minimal.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory



might refer to? Maybe it's in some linux-c7 package that I need to install? So you have downloaded HL2 and it works?


----------



## shkhln (Jan 27, 2020)

cabriofahrer said:


> Maybe it's in some linux-c7 package that I need to install?



Use the Steam client application.



cabriofahrer said:


> So you have downloaded HL2 and it works?



Yes, it still works.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jan 28, 2020)

But not for me, so I have produced an output, hopefully you can see what fails...


----------



## shkhln (Jan 28, 2020)

`ls -ld /compat/linux/dev/shm`?


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jan 29, 2020)

```
$ ls -ld /compat/linux/dev/shm/
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512 Sep 10 11:14 /compat/linux/dev/shm/
$
```


----------



## shkhln (Jan 29, 2020)

Check your fstab entry:

```
% cat /etc/fstab | grep /dev/shm
tmpfs                   /compat/linux/dev/shm  tmpfs     rw,mode=1777  0  0
```


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jan 29, 2020)

```
$
$ cat /etc/fstab | grep /dev/shm
$ cat /etc/fstab 
# Device    Mountpoint    FStype    Options    Dump    Pass#
/dev/ada0s1b    none        swap    sw    0    0
/dev/ada0s1a    /        ufs    rw    1    1
proc    /proc        procfs    rw    0    0
linproc    /compat/linux/proc        linprocfs    rw    0    0
/dev/ada1p1    /Disk2        ufs    rw    2    2
fdesc    /dev/fd        fdescfs        rw    0    0
$
```

I have no entry regarding /dev/shm.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 29, 2020)

cabriofahrer said:


> I have no entry regarding /dev/shm.



Well, you really ought to. That's a part of normal Linuxulator setup, right along with linprocfs and linsysfs:

```
% pkg info -D linux_base-c7
linux_base-c7-7.7.1908_1:
On install:
Some programs need linprocfs mounted on /compat/linux/proc.  Add the
following line to /etc/fstab:

linprocfs   /compat/linux/proc    linprocfs    rw    0    0

Then run "mount /compat/linux/proc".

Some programs need linsysfs mounted on /compat/linux/sys.  Add the
following line to /etc/fstab:

linsysfs    /compat/linux/sys    linsysfs    rw    0    0

Then run "mount /compat/linux/sys".

Some programs need tmpfs mounted on /compat/linux/dev/shm.  Add the
following line to /etc/fstab:

tmpfs    /compat/linux/dev/shm    tmpfs    rw,mode=1777    0    0

Then run "mount /compat/linux/dev/shm".
```


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jan 30, 2020)

HL2 works now, thanks! But it hangs showing the last frame when quitting the game. TF2 still crashes when connecting to a multiplayer map, though. I also realized that steam now works without the "-tcp" flag, which is good. But why is that now?


----------



## shkhln (Jan 31, 2020)

cabriofahrer said:


> HL2 works now, thanks! But it hangs showing the last frame when quitting the game.



Yes, old Source engine games tend to hang on exit.



cabriofahrer said:


> TF2 still crashes when connecting to a multiplayer map, though.



Still under investigation.



cabriofahrer said:


> I also realized that steam now works without the "-tcp" flag, which is good. But why is that now?



I found that in my previous attempt to get Steam working I manually symlinked a file and promptly forgot about it. This is now fixed:

```
// Point Steam to a proper root certificate bundle
  if (strcmp(path, "/etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt") == 0) {
    return "/etc/ssl/cert.pem";
  }
```

The -tcp flag never was necessary. There is apparently some kind of fallback, which is engaged on a 3rd or 4th login attempt. (Does Steam simply disable certificate validation there? If so, that's a really stupid idea.)


----------



## forgiven_noob (Feb 7, 2020)

does not work for me. 

linuxulator-steam-utils $ /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam
Traceback (most recent call last):
/opt/steam-utils/bin/steam:45:in `<main>': unhandled exception


----------



## shkhln (Feb 7, 2020)

forgiven_noob said:


> does not work for me.
> 
> linuxulator-steam-utils $ /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam:45:in `<main>': unhandled exception



That's what you get when you skip build & install instructions. I can't think of any non-condescending message for this assertion check, so it's left without one.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 8, 2020)

Added error messages to these checks after some consideration. At least they are more stable than line numbers.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 8, 2020)

By the way, forgiven_noob, since you also submitted an issue on GitHub… I had a look at your activity and you have a peculiar habit of leaving vague "shit's broken" reports and then completely ignoring follow-up questions. That's kind of rude.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 15, 2020)

It's getting awfully boring there. Here is a not-so-random fact: Steam's browser, fully usable in Big Picture mode, actually supports that pesky Widevine DRM. (Performance is absolutely terrible, though.)


----------



## Menelkir (Feb 15, 2020)

shkhln said:


> It's getting awfully boring there. Here is a not-so-random fact: Steam's browser, fully usable in Big Picture mode, actually supports that pesky Widevine DRM. (Performance is absolutely terrible, though.)



I know it's quite off-topic, but if Widevine DRM works inside the steam on freebsd, this means that could open doors to other things.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 15, 2020)

It's just an excuse to bump this thread, to be honest.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 23, 2020)

FYI, the port for the subject of this thread has been submitted as PR 244207.


----------



## c-c-c-c (Mar 8, 2020)

Please do continue your monologue, I support your project and hope to submit pull requests in the future!


----------



## shkhln (Mar 9, 2020)

The most helpful thing you can do right now is to test the port and/or report which Steam features work for you. I'm not really interested in pull requests, although I do appreciate them, of course.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 25, 2020)

Curiously enough, in the last two weeks the repo has been cloned 5 times according to the GitHub stats. (Zip/tarball downloads are not tracked.) Still no feedback on the port. Fun.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 1, 2020)

Again, not a single comment. Either it works very well or it doesn't work at all…


----------



## dch (Apr 19, 2020)

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=244207 committed to ports latest branch. Alex if you want to get updates to the port committed in future, please feel free to email me or irc (dch) anytime. Happy gaming!


----------



## shkhln (Apr 19, 2020)

dch said:


> Happy gaming!



I actually have an entire collection of nonworking and crashing games (which is the main reason I'm interested in Linux Steam / Proton), but thank you anyway.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 28, 2020)

Apparently, _wine64_ from Proton works just fine under Linuxulator  (that is, a Linux Wine binary; although performance is a bit suspicious), while _wine_ doesn't. Presumably _wine_ is only a couple of bugs away from usable state. Should I waste my time trying to debug it?


----------



## shkhln (Apr 29, 2020)

https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/...c5cf/sys/amd64/linux32/linux32_machdep.c#L685:


> This doesn't work when a user space process tries to use more than one TLS segment. Comment in the Linux source says wine might do this.



Oh, well.


----------



## malavon (Apr 29, 2020)

I still haven't been able to test this due to a lot of unforeseen personal issues, but once I can I surely will test whatever I can.
Have you also tested proton with the native wine? I'd assume this should work better than the linux emulated one?
Edit: never mind, I just remembered I asked this once before and it's just not possible.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 29, 2020)

malavon said:


> Have you also tested proton with the native wine?



Yes, I have a native Wine build from https://github.com/ValveSoftware/wine + steamclient.so working through my glibc shim since November (still need to commit the corresponding changes to the shim). There are some limitations, but overall it's quite feasible. However, it requires manual setup and there is no way in hell the necessary bits are ever going to be in the Ports, so this method is not for everyone.



malavon said:


> I'd assume this should work better than the linux emulated one?



You'd be surprised. Wine's amd64 FreeBSD port receives almost zero attention, so it has some really annoying showstopper bugs, which Linux Wine running under Linuxulator avoids.


----------



## malavon (Apr 30, 2020)

Ok, I'm actually taking a look at this. It'll take a while before I have a good wine wow64 back up (need to poudriere bulk here) and them I'm going to try if I can run steam etc.
Expect an update somewhere after the weekend.


----------



## shuryanc (May 1, 2020)

Star Conflict can be played normally.


----------



## malavon (May 2, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Yes, I have a native Wine build from https://github.com/ValveSoftware/wine + steamclient.so working through my glibc shim since November (still need to commit the corresponding changes to the shim).


I assume you mean you have a wow64 build up and running? Could you elaborate on how you did it and with which compiler? I've been messing with it for a few days and came up with nothing working.
The only thing I am able to compile successfully is the 64-bit wine, but I need both working well to be able to debug wine starting actual games. Apparently I have a lack of knowledge when it comes to 32-bit on amd64.


----------



## shkhln (May 2, 2020)

malavon said:


> I've been messing with it for a few days and came up with nothing working.



What were you trying to do in the first place? I imagine the patch from PR 242625 should be reasonably foolproof.


----------



## malavon (May 2, 2020)

shkhln said:


> What were you trying to do in the first place? I imagine the patch from PR 242625 should be reasonably fool proof.



I've just been backtracking a lot and I do have some progress, but not much. I'll try to write down my main attempt here first. The messes I've created aren't really worth mentioning much (see bottom of the post).
Note that earlier on I was doing this with the -devel packages since that's what your patch patches, but I got nowhere. Today I got something more or less running with the regular wine and i386-wine packages.

What I was trying to do was basically create a i386-wine package that contains the 32-bit part of a wow64 installation only so I could install both:

Built emulators/i386-wine on an i386 jail using poudriere (wine 5.0)
Copied the resulting package to where the port expects to find it on amd64 (distfiles/freebsd:12:x86:64, different for -devel packages)
Changed the pkg-plist to contain everything that's not in the 64-bit version but nothing more (no include files, man pages etc).
Built emulators/i386-wine on an amd64 jail using poudriere; package contains only the stuff that's in the pkg-plist
Installed both emulators/wine and emulators/i386-wine (both 5.0 of course)
Then the steam setup emits error messages like 003e:err:module:find_forwarded_export module not found for forward 'shcore.SHCreateStreamOnFileW' used by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\shlwapi.dll"
I'd like to backtrack all the way and install something created using only your patch just to get up and running, but I'm not sure how I can install both since they install files in the same place.

Error log (condensed) - set to Windows 7, shows as Server 2008 apparently:

```
Unhandled exception: unimplemented function shlwapi.dll.SHCreateStreamOnFileW called in 32-bit code (0x7bc77ce1).
(snip)
System information:
    Wine build: wine-5.0
    Platform: i386 (WOW64)
    Version: Windows Server 2008 R2
    Host system: FreeBSD
    Host version: 12.1-RELEASE-p3
```

Note that I've also tried building wine (with wow64) from source entirely, without the ports system. But that was a pretty awful experience.


----------



## shkhln (May 2, 2020)

malavon said:


> Copied the resulting package to where the port expects to find it on amd64 (distfiles/freebsd:12:x86:64, different for -devel packages)
> Changed the pkg-plist to contain everything that's not in the 64-bit version but nothing more (no include files, man pages etc).
> Built emulators/i386-wine on an amd64 jail using poudriere; package contains only the stuff that's in the pkg-plist



You can (and should) install the i386-wine package built in an i386 jail directly on amd64 system, copying it into an amd64 jail is completely pointless.


----------



## malavon (May 2, 2020)

shkhln said:


> You can (and should) install the i386-wine package built in an i386 jail directly on amd64 system, copying it into an amd64 jail is completely pointless.


Hi, just tested and installing the i386-wine package and then forcing the wine (amd64) package does seem to work (the inverse doesn't).
I would like to point out that as far as I understand the i386-wine port, what I did was basically how I understand the port is intended to work. 
As far as I understand it, the result of the 32-bit i386-wine build becomes the distfile for the amd64 i386-wine build.
That said, I probably filtered out something too much while creating a wow64 build. I'm going to investigate this so that I don't have to force pkg to install the same files from two different packages. 
Not having to force them to install will make it easier for me to debug/alter/reinstall since I haven't been able to build wine natively from source (i.e. a 32-bit build under amd64).


----------



## malavon (May 2, 2020)

Yeah, I've got it. I finally can update the i386-wine and i386-wine-devel ports like the previous author did but now with wow64  . And yes, it is quite cumbersome but it should prove helpful in debugging windows programs that don't work.


----------



## shkhln (May 3, 2020)

malavon said:


> As far as I understand it, the result of the 32-bit i386-wine build becomes the distfile for the amd64 i386-wine build.



It is basically a workaround for putting the package into the official amd64 repo. You are not the maintainer, you don't need it; https://wiki.freebsd.org/i386-Wine does not tell you to do this as well.


----------



## malavon (May 3, 2020)

It doesn't really matter I guess, on my local system (with either the i386 package or my modified one) I can't get OpenGL to work. I suspect something is wrong with my current setup using the latest nvidia driver (which includes 32-bit drivers).
On another system with an older driver it sort of works but any screen in steam is just black. I can't even get firefox (64-bit) running either, so that's not much of something.
Anyway, next up I'll be experimenting with the linux steam which is more in line with this topic as well.


----------



## shuryanc (May 5, 2020)

Is there any site (wiki?) we can add a list of games that is working under linux-steam-utils?


----------



## shkhln (May 5, 2020)

No, not really. Should we make a wiki page on GitHub? Who would keep it updated? I'm definitely not interested in spending a significant chunk of my time on it.


----------



## Menelkir (May 6, 2020)

shkhln said:


> No, not really. Should we make a wiki page on GitHub? Who would keep it updated? I'm definitely not interested in spending a significant chunk of my time on it.



I can help, I have a good number of games in my account. I have tested some games (none of them worked so far, but still).


----------



## shkhln (May 6, 2020)

Or maybe it's worth trolling someone (koobs@?) into creating a general game compatibility page in FreeBSD wiki. It does not have to be limited to Linux games on Steam. Or this can be a separate wiki/site altogether.



Menelkir said:


> I have tested some games (none of them worked so far, but still).



Definitely report nonworking games unless you would like them to remain in broken state.


----------



## shkhln (May 6, 2020)

This is going to be a genuine formatting challenge at this width…


----------



## Menelkir (May 6, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Definitely report nonworking games unless you would like them to remain in broken state.



I'll do that shortly.

Should I make one post per game to report?


----------



## shkhln (May 6, 2020)

Menelkir said:


> Should I make one post per game to report?



No and, for the record, I don't require screenshots either.


----------



## Menelkir (May 6, 2020)

shkhln said:


> No and, for the record, I don't require screenshots either.



Actually I just collected the error logs when it crashes with ID and game

So far I've tested here:

233230 - Kairo - Works without sound, crashes at exit.
239430 - Qube Director's Cut - Works perfectly fine, crashes steam at exit.


----------



## shkhln (May 6, 2020)

Menelkir said:


> 233230 - Kairo - Works without sound, crashes at exit.



Probably FMOD initialization bug. See https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=240043#c26.



Menelkir said:


> 239430 - Qube Director's Cut - Works perfectly fine, crashes steam at exit.



Crashes Steam itself? This should be interesting.


----------



## Menelkir (May 6, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Crashes Steam itself? This should be interesting.



Yes. It rends steam unusable, all screens got blank so I had to restart steam.

474030 - The Abbey of Crime Extensum - Works perfectly fine.


----------



## Menelkir (May 6, 2020)

224760 - Fez - Broken
234650 - Shadowrun Returns - Broken
113020 - Monaco - Works without audio.
214560 - Mark of The Ninja - Loads fine, can navigate to menus and freeze at loading screen.
236090 - Dust: An Elysian Tale - Broken
26800 - Braid - Crashes badly, needs further investigation
200900 - Cave Story+ - Segfaults, needs further investigation

Just in case, I see your update at wiki. Qube is quite playable, it just mess up Steam at exit.


----------



## shkhln (May 6, 2020)

Menelkir said:


> Just in case, I see your update at wiki. Qube is quite playable, it just mess up Steam at exit.



Are you sure it doesn't have the same problem with sound? FMOD is used by pretty much all Unity titles.


----------



## Menelkir (May 6, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Are you sure it doesn't have the same problem with sound? FMOD is used by pretty much all Unity titles.


Nope, Qube also works with audio.


----------



## shkhln (May 6, 2020)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Menelkir (May 6, 2020)

38740 - Edge - Broken
95300 - Capsized - Broken
33680 - Eversion - Broken

300380 - Road Redemption - Playable, but crashes randomly and it also takes the SteamUI with him.

219150 - Hotline Miami - Playable
219890 - Antichamber - Playable


----------



## VaderShark (May 8, 2020)

Hi, I was able to get Steam up and running using the https://github.com/shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils repo. Just adding compatibility results to this thread.

I tried a few games:


Baldur's Gate II: Enhanced Edition, runs, can't save game says not enough disk space
Icewind Dale: Enhanced Edition, runs, can't save game says not enough disk space
Neverwinter Nights Enhanced, will not load, "version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6"
Torchlight II: Crashes after clicking play at launcher. "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'  what():  basic_string::_S_construct null not valid"
So, yeah, pretty cool that the client runs, but stinks most games have issues. I will be following this project.


----------



## shkhln (May 8, 2020)

I'm looking at my copy of Planescape Torment: EE (from GOG) as well as the Torchlight 2 demo (from Steam), they are both quite confused by the FreeBSD directory structure. Specifically, by /home -> /usr/home symlink. It might be worth submitting this to the FreeBSD bug tracker.


----------



## shuryanc (May 9, 2020)

Tested *Mount and Blade: Warband*. Seems missing library result of not launching. 

```
>>> Adding process 7611 for game ID 48700
GameAction [AppID 48700, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp changed task to WaitingGameWindow with ""
GameAction [AppID 48700, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp changed task to Completed with ""
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/shuryanc/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
>>> Adding process 7631 for game ID 48700
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/shuryanc/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
/media/H/game/SteamLibrary/steamapps/common/MountBlade Warband/mb_warband_linux: error while loading shared libraries: libGLEW.so.2.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Game removed: AppID 48700 "", ProcID 7611
Uploaded AppInterfaceStats to Steam
Exiting app 48700
No cached sticky mapping in ActivateActionSet.Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1588032389)
```
*Cities Skylines*. Crashes just after launching.

```
Starting app 255710
>>> Adding process 25243 for game ID 255710
GameAction [AppID 255710, ActionID 7] : LaunchApp changed task to WaitingGameWindow with ""
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/shuryanc/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/shuryanc/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
GameAction [AppID 255710, ActionID 7] : LaunchApp changed task to Completed with ""
Game removed: AppID 255710 "", ProcID 25243
Uploaded AppInterfaceStats to Steam
>>> Adding process 25251 for game ID 255710
>>> Adding process 25260 for game ID 255710
>>> Adding process 25262 for game ID 255710
Exiting app 255710
No cached sticky mapping in ActivateActionSet.
```


----------



## shkhln (May 9, 2020)

VaderShark said:


> I tried a few games: …



For Torchlight 2 startup / Baldur's Gate and Icewind Dale save issues try:

```
% sudo mkdir /compat/linux/usr/home
% sudo mount_nullfs /usr/home /compat/linux/usr/home
```

and then set launch options to `HOME=/usr/home/${USER} %command%`.


----------



## shkhln (May 9, 2020)

shkhln said:


> and then set launch options to `HOME=/usr/home/${USER} %command%`.



Or, rather, `HOME=/usr/home/${USER} LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%` for Torchlight 2: https://github.com/shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils/commit/a76e1d8bcb28b7567b1d02794ddcfab61a5b6c74.


----------



## shkhln (May 9, 2020)

shuryanc said:


> *Cities Skylines*. Crashes just after launching.



No crash message? Anything in ~/.config/unity3d/?


----------



## VaderShark (May 10, 2020)

```
% sudo mkdir /compat/linux/usr/home
% sudo mount_nullfs /usr/home /compat/linux/usr/home
```


```
HOME=/usr/home/${USER} LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%
```

Worked for Icewind Dale Enhanced. Didn't have a chance to test BG2EE, but my assumption is that the issues are the same, so it probably also works.

TL2 is more interesting. The game now loads!, but I got hit with a bug where when I move the mouse in game, the game stops drawing. If I leave my mouse alone, it runs.

There is a Gentoo thread from 2016 that reports this without a solution. They believed it was related to old SDL2 on Steam's part. Not sure if it is OK to post links to other sites on these forums, so I am not.

Thanks for your quick turn around on this!


----------



## shkhln (May 10, 2020)

VaderShark said:


> TL2 is more interesting. The game now loads!, but I got hit with a bug where when I move the mouse in game, the game stops drawing. If I leave my mouse alone, it runs.



Yeah, noticed that too. This bug is somehow linked to the desktop resolution: 3840x2160 -> slow, 1920x1080 -> ok. The game resolution setting does not matter.



VaderShark said:


> Not sure if it is OK to post links to other sites on these forums



It's ok.


----------



## shkhln (May 10, 2020)

Menelkir said:


> 233230 - Kairo - Works without sound, crashes at exit.





Menelkir said:


> 113020 - Monaco - Works without audio.





Menelkir said:


> 234650 - Shadowrun Returns - Broken



Please, update steam-utils and test these with the launch options set to `LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%`. This is only supposed to fix the sound initialization, but, curiously enough, _some_ Unity games hang completely without this hack.


----------



## shkhln (May 10, 2020)

shkhln said:


> This bug is somehow linked to the desktop resolution: 3840x2160 -> slow, 1920x1080 -> ok.



I take this back. The trigger is actually the absence of DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS  environment variable in my case (due to sudo vs direct login environment differences). To get rid of the issue it's enough to prepend `DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=meh` (any garbage string, really) to the launch options.


----------



## frakswe (May 10, 2020)

Here's my quota for the day:


```
Working                             Workaround,comment
---------------------------------------------------------
39 Steps,The_____________________    LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%
Aquaria__________________________   
Antichamber______________________   
Amnesia: The Dark Descent________
Bard's Tale,The__________________
Blackwell Convergence____________   
The Blackwell Legacy_____________   
Blackwell Unbound________________
Book of Unwritten Tales
: Critter Cronicles______________ 
Bridge,The_______________________    LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%
Broken Sword 1___________________   
Cave,The_________________________    no audio
Cave Story+______________________
Crypt of the NecroDancer_________    LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%
Deer God, The____________________    LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%
Else Heart.Break()_______________    LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command% , no framelimit - gpu coilwhine
Escapists, The___________________   
Fall, The________________________    HOME=/usr/home/${USER} LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%
Frozen Synapse___________________    no audio
FTL:Faster Than Light____________   
Gemini Rue_______________________   
Gunpoint_________________________   
Grow Home________________________    LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%
Hot Tin Roof_____________________    LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%
Hotline Miami____________________   
Hotline Miami 2__________________    no audio
Jagged Alliance Gold_____________   
Kentucky Route Zero______________    LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%
Leisure Suit Larry: Reloaded_____    LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%
Legend of Grimrock_______________   
Limbo____________________________   
Mark of the Ninja________________    LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%
Papers, Please___________________   
Pixel Piracy_____________________   
Retro City Rampage DX____________    + usb gamepad works
Rymdkapsel_______________________   
Shadowgate_______________________    LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%
Shovel Knight: Treasure Trove____    HOME=/usr/home/${USER} LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command% , complains about joypads&UDEV, click ignore continues game.
Space Pirates and Zombies________
SteamWorld Dig___________________   
Thomas Was Alone_________________    LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command% , no framelimit - gpu coilwhine
Unmechanical_____________________
Waking Mars______________________   
Wasteland The Original Classic___   
Zigfrak__________________________    LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%

Troublesome:
-------------------------------------------------------------
7th Guest,The____________________   scummvm: error while loading shared libraries: libbsd.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
2064 Read Only Memories__________   no clues
Axiom Verge______________________    mono crash
Bastion__________________________    mono crash
Deponia__________________________    configtool needs a working Qt5 environment.
Desperados Wanted Dead or Alive__    version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference
Detective Case and Clown Bot_____    Error: Failed to load libsteam_api.so: libsteam_api.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Duskers__________________________    Opens configuration window then dies when starting game.
Dropsy___________________________    xinerama issue? mono? HOME=/usr/home/${USER} LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command% furthers complaints alittle bit.
Drox Operative___________________    error while loading shared libraries: libsteam_api.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Evoland__________________________    Flash Player PPAPI not detected in /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so. Please install Chrome or edit config.js for another path
Exile's End______________________    error while loading shared libraries: libsteam_api.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Game Dev Tycoon__________________    no clues
Guacamelee! Gold Edition_________    no clues
ittle Dew________________________    mono problem?
Knytt Underground________________    freezes steamclient, kill9 :P
Lifeless Planet__________________    Opens configuration window then dies when starting game.
NightSky_________________________    no clues
Noir Syndrome____________________    line 8: exec: java: not found
Organ Trail Directors Cut________    no clues
Poly Bridge______________________    no clues
Proteus__________________________    mono crash
Rochard__________________________    LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%,Opens titlescreen,freezes when going ingame.
Rogue Legacy_____________________    mono crash
Satellite Reign__________________    no clues
Serpent in the Staglands_________    no clues
Super Meat Boy___________________    pulseaudio related?
Stasis___________________________    no clues
Starbound________________________    [Error] Fatal Exception caught: (ApplicationException) Couldn't initialize SDL Joystick: Could not initialize UDEV
Stealth bastard deluxe___________    no clues
Terraria_________________________    mono crash
Swapper,The______________________    mono crash
Tiny Bang Story,The______________    TTBS: error while loading shared libraries: libsteam_api.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Trine____________________________    Opens configure window,bin/trine1_bin_starter.sh: line 44: xwininfo: command not found, freezes steamclient
Undertale________________________    briefly opens screen then closes
Unepic___________________________    Failed to initialise SDL:  Could not initialize UDEV
```


----------



## VaderShark (May 10, 2020)

shkhln said:


> I take this back. The trigger is actually the absence of DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS  environment variable in my case (due to sudo vs direct login environment differences). To get rid of the issue it's enough to prepend `DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=meh` (any garbage string, really) to the launch options.



Can confirm, Torchlight 2 appears to be running without any issues. Thanks!

Also tried Darkest Dungeon, working.


----------



## VaderShark (May 10, 2020)

shkhln said:


> I'm looking at my copy of Planescape Torment: EE (from GOG) as well as the Torchlight 2 demo (from Steam), they are both quite confused by the FreeBSD directory structure. Specifically, by /home -> /usr/home symlink. It might be worth submitting this to the FreeBSD bug tracker.



I am contemplating getting PT:EE, but I'd prefer this from GOG. Did you get it to run via GoG? Should I get the Steam version? I'd prefer GOG, but Steam has it on sale atm half off. Can I add the GOG version as a non steam game and run it through steam with these special launch options?


----------



## shkhln (May 11, 2020)

VaderShark said:


> I am contemplating getting PT:EE, but I'd prefer this from GOG. Did you get it to run via GoG?



Something like that:

```
--- start.sh.orig    2020-05-11 02:07:59.988758000 +0300
+++ start.sh    2020-05-11 02:07:45.459378000 +0300
@@ -1,6 +1,9 @@
-#!/bin/bash
+#!/compat/linux/bin/bash
# GOG.com (www.gog.com)
# Planescape: Torment Enhanced Edition
+
+export HOME=/usr/home/${USER}
+export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/steam-utils/lib64/fakepulse:`${HOME}/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime/run.sh --print-steam-runtime-library-paths`

# Initialization
CURRENT_DIR="$( cd "$( dirname "${BASH_SOURCE[0]}" )" && pwd )"
```

You can always fall back to the windows version if that doesn't work.



VaderShark said:


> Can I add the GOG version as a non steam game and run it through steam with these special launch options?



You likely can. It's more convenient for me to start the game directly (for debugging).


----------



## shkhln (May 11, 2020)

frakswe said:


> Here's my quota for the day:



All in one day? Scary stuff.



frakswe said:


> ```
> Retro City Rampage DX____________    + usb gamepad works
> ```



What did you do to get gamepad working?



frakswe said:


> ```
> Starbound________________________    [Error] Fatal Exception caught: (ApplicationException) Couldn't initialize SDL Joystick: Could not initialize
> Unepic___________________________    Failed to initialise SDL:  Could not initialize UDEV
> ```



Do those bundle SDL libs? If so, which versions?


----------



## VaderShark (May 11, 2020)

So, I installed everything on my laptop that has an Intel integrated GPU (620) and I hit this error. Everything works great on my desktop with nVidia GPU. Just wanted to throw this out there for visibility.


```
/data/src/common/net.cpp (2009) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
*** Segmentation fault
Register dump:

EAX: 00000080   EBX: 22a6d000   ECX: 016f0f58   EDX: 00000000
ESI: 01c4a928   EDI: 01514660   EBP: ffff73d8   ESP: ffff732c

EIP: 224f232e   EFLAGS: 00010202

CS: 0033   DS: 003b   ES: 003b   FS: 0013   GS: 001b   SS: 003b

Trap: 00000006   Error: 00000004   OldMask: 00010000
ESP/signal: ffff732c   CR2: 00000090

Backtrace:
/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so(+0x4f232e)[0x224f232e]
/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so(+0x4f01e5)[0x224f01e5]
/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so(+0x4bae22)[0x224bae22]
/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so(+0x63a9b)[0x22063a9b]
/lib/libglapi.so.0(+0x9c25)[0x21ea2c25]
/compat/linux/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/vgui2_s.so(+0x54e03)[0x27668e03]
/compat/linux/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/vgui2_s.so(+0x63a5d)[0x27677a5d]
/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamui.so(+0x4e6a05)[0x23ee6a05]
/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamui.so(+0x4e8b35)[0x23ee8b35]
/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam(+0x3bc60)[0x103cc60]
/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam(+0x3cbe3)[0x103dbe3]
/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam(+0x249ac)[0x10259ac]
/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf3)[0x217392a3]
/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam(+0x290b9)[0x102a0b9]
```


----------



## frakswe (May 11, 2020)

shkhln said:


> What did you do to get gamepad working?
> 
> Do those bundle SDL libs? If so, which versions?


Didn't do anything besides having it setup with webcamd on the FreeBSD side of things. The power of love maybe?

here's what I gleamed from the games:

```
$ ldd starbound (does not bundle sdl)
starbound:
        linux_vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007ffffffff000)
        libSDL2-2.0.so.0 => /lib64/libSDL2-2.0.so.0 (0x0000000802000000)
        libGLU.so.1 => /lib64/libGLU.so.1 (0x0000000802400000)
        libGL.so.1 => /lib64/libGL.so.1 (0x0000000802800000)
        libsteam_api.so => not found
        libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x0000000802c00000)
        libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x0000000803000000)
        librt.so.1 => /lib64/librt.so.1 (0x0000000803400000)
        libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x0000000803800000)
        libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x0000000803c00000)
        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x0000000801d4e000)
        libstdc++.so.6 => /lib64/libstdc++.so.6 (0x0000000804000000)
        libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x0000000804400000)
        libGLX.so.0 => /lib64/libGLX.so.0 (0x0000000804800000)
        libX11.so.6 => /lib64/libX11.so.6 (0x0000000804c00000)
        libXext.so.6 => /lib64/libXext.so.6 (0x0000000805000000)
        libGLdispatch.so.0 => /lib64/libGLdispatch.so.0 (0x0000000805400000)
        libxcb.so.1 => /lib64/libxcb.so.1 (0x0000000805800000)
        libXau.so.6 => /lib64/libXau.so.6 (0x0000000805c00000)

$ patchelf --print-rpath starbound
/home/gitlab-runner/builds/e3800e6e/2/chucklefish/starbound/lib/linux

$ ldd ./unepic64s (bundles sdl 32bit & 64bit)
./unepic64s:
        linux_vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007ffffffff000)
        libSDL2-2.0.so.0 => ./lib64/libSDL2-2.0.so.0 (0x0000000800a00000)
        libSDL2_mixer-2.0.so.0 => ./lib64/libSDL2_mixer-2.0.so.0 (0x0000000800e00000)
        libz.so.1 => /lib64/libz.so.1 (0x0000000801200000)
        libGL.so.1 => /lib64/libGL.so.1 (0x0000000801600000)
        libsteam_api.so => ./lib64/libsteam_api.so (0x0000000801a00000)
        libstdc++.so.6 => /lib64/libstdc++.so.6 (0x0000000801e00000)
        libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x0000000802200000)
        libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x0000000802600000)
        libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x0000000802a00000)
        libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x0000000802e00000)
        librt.so.1 => /lib64/librt.so.1 (0x0000000803200000)
        libGLX.so.0 => /lib64/libGLX.so.0 (0x0000000803600000)
        libX11.so.6 => /lib64/libX11.so.6 (0x0000000803a00000)
        libXext.so.6 => /lib64/libXext.so.6 (0x0000000803e00000)
        libGLdispatch.so.0 => /lib64/libGLdispatch.so.0 (0x0000000804200000)
        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x0000000800770000)
        libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x0000000804600000)
        libxcb.so.1 => /lib64/libxcb.so.1 (0x0000000804a00000)
        libXau.so.6 => /lib64/libXau.so.6 (0x0000000804e00000)

$ patchelf --print-rpath unepic64s
./lib64
```


----------



## frakswe (May 11, 2020)

```
Cave Story+______________________    SteamAPI_Init() failed; unable to locate a running instance of Steam, or a local steamclient.dll
Space Pirates and Zombies________    SteamAPI_Init() failed; unable to locate a running instance of Steam, or a local steamclient.dll
```

these games decided they wanted to work today, guess i have to take extra care in the future when i report on these failures.


----------



## Menelkir (May 11, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Please, update steam-utils and test these with the launch options set to `LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%`. This is only supposed to fix the sound initialization, but, curiously enough, _some_ Unity games hang completely without this hack.



Kairo now works with sound, thanks.
Monaco and ShadowRun still the same.


----------



## shkhln (May 11, 2020)

frakswe said:


> Didn't do anything besides having it setup with webcamd on the FreeBSD side of things. The power of love maybe?



I'm quite convinced SDL requires setting the SDL_JOYSTICK_DEVICE environment variable. Perhaps that game is using some other wrapper (or evdev directly)?


----------



## frakswe (May 11, 2020)

shkhln said:


> I'm quite convinced SDL requires setting the SDL_JOYSTICK_DEVICE environment variable. Perhaps that game is using some other wrapper (or evdev directly)?




```
$ ldd retrocityrampage
retrocityrampage:
        linux_vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007ffffffff000)
        librt.so.1 => /lib64/librt.so.1 (0x0000000800c00000)
        libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x0000000801000000)
        libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x0000000801400000)
        libsteam_api.so => ./libsteam_api.so (0x0000000801800000)
        libstdc++.so.6 => /lib64/libstdc++.so.6 (0x0000000801c00000)
        libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x0000000802000000)
        libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x0000000802400000)
        libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x0000000802800000)
        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x000000080088c000)
```

*shrugs* i'm going with the power of love.


----------



## shkhln (May 11, 2020)

VaderShark said:


> So, I installed everything on my laptop that has an Intel integrated GPU (620) and I hit this error. Everything works great on my desktop with nVidia GPU. Just wanted to throw this out there for visibility.



Try this with and without LIBGL_DRI3_DISABLE=1.


----------



## VaderShark (May 11, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Try this with and without LIBGL_DRI3_DISABLE=1.



That worked, but fonts in the initial prompt were unreadable. Since I've done this so many times, I was able to log in and the interface is fine, except the menu bar does not show (font related definitely). Luckily the client opens to my library by default.


----------



## shkhln (May 11, 2020)

VaderShark said:


> That worked, but fonts in the initial prompt were unreadable.



I'm aware of that bug, but I'm unable to reproduce it myself. Try installing _dejavu_, _liberation-fonts-ttf_ and _webfonts_ (in that order). Check Steam after installing each package.


----------



## shkhln (May 12, 2020)

frakswe, I can't find "Leisure Suit Larry: Reloaded" in the Steam store and the "Thomas Was Alone" store page has only Windows and Mac icons. What's the deal with that?


----------



## Jose (May 12, 2020)

I think I found it?








						Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards: Reloaded on Steam
					

Leisure Suit Larry was first released by Sierra On-Line in 1987 and became an international phenomenon. The lovable loser Larry Laffer -- a 40-year-old virgin in pursuit of losing his vir….um, finding true love -- and risqué humor were unlike anything anyone had ever seen or played.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## shkhln (May 12, 2020)

frakswe said:


> Here's my quota for the day



I added most of these, with exception of:

Broken Sword 1, Zigfrak: seems a bit too obscure.
The Fall, Shovel Knight: Treasure Trove: the `HOME=/usr/home/${USER}` part needs explanation.
The 7th Guest, Lifeless Planet, Leisure Suit Larry: Reloaded, Trine: need to know exact app id.
Detective Case and Clown Bot, Drox Operative, Exile's End, The Tiny Bang Story: those "libsteam_api.so: cannot open shared object file" errors are quite suspicious.
Noir Syndrome: "line 8: exec: java: not found"? Is it even a Java game?
Starbound, UnEpic: somewhat suspicious errors.


----------



## shkhln (May 12, 2020)

Jose said:


> I think I found it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm… That's a longer title than expected.


----------



## frakswe (May 12, 2020)

shkhln said:


> I added most of these, with exception of:
> 
> Broken Sword 1, Zigfrak: seems a bit too obscure.
> The Fall, Shovel Knight: Treasure Trove: the `HOME=/usr/home/${USER}` part needs explanation.
> ...



Noir Syndrome is indeed a java game, setting $JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/bin/java gets rid of the error but it still needs "libgdx.so" which appears to be a java gamemaker thing,
source is available: https://libgdx.badlogicgames.com/documentation/hacking/Working from source.html , but i'm not going down that rabbit hole.

i worked around those "libsteam_api.so" with LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$PWD %command% ,
Starbound ,Exile's End,Detective Case & Tiny Bang Story i got going after some faffing around with extra libs.

can't continue providing a list now though since i've tainted the linux environment by bringing in more libs etc.

happy to see Alien Isolation + usb gamepad working though. you and the linux compatability team are awesome 


```
AppID

220780    Thomas Was Alone
57640     Broken Sword 1
259430    Zigfrak
255920    The 7th Guest
261530    Lifeless Planet,
231910    Leisure Suit Larry: Reloaded
```


----------



## Jose (May 13, 2020)

frakswe said:


> Noir Syndrome is indeed a java game, setting $JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/bin/java gets rid of the error but it still needs "libgdx.so" which appears to be a java gamemaker thing,
> source is available: https://libgdx.badlogicgames.com/documentation/hacking/Working from source.html , but i'm not going down that rabbit hole.


Does not look good:








						FreeBSD support · Issue #4606 · libgdx/libgdx
					

Hi, FreeBSD support would be very welcome! Thank you!




					github.com


----------



## shkhln (May 13, 2020)

Well, a Java game on Steam should be distributed with a full JVM (for Linux). Might want to run that.



frakswe said:


> happy to see Alien Isolation + usb gamepad working though.



Does it have a typical Feral launcher? Any workarounds?


----------



## Jose (May 13, 2020)

Well, that's a little bit of a mind-bending exercise...

Use Steam Linux binary to run a Java game using the native Freebsd JVM -> You need a Freebsd libgdx.so.

Use Steam Linux binary to run a Java game using a Linux JVM -> You need a Linux libgdx.so.

It looks like Libgdx bundles a bunch of other open source Java native libraries. Missing libgdx might only be the first of many errors.


----------



## shkhln (May 13, 2020)

Yes, layers upon layers upon layers of emulation. We can fiddle with one or two popular games to make them work natively, but otherwise that is simply not scalable.



Jose said:


> Use Steam Linux binary to run a Java game using a Linux JVM -> You need a Linux libgdx.so.



That should be bundled with the game as well.


----------



## frakswe (May 13, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Does it have a typical Feral launcher? Any workarounds?




```
214490    Alien Isolation__________________    + usb gamepad works
                                            sudo ln -s libpcre.so.1 libpcre.so.3
                                            librtmp.so.0 => not found    https://git.ffmpeg.org/rtmpdump.git
                                            libjpeg.so.8 => not found https://www.ijg.org/files/jpegsrc.v8.tar.gz
                                            libSDL2_image-2.0.so.0 => not found    https://www.libsdl.org/projects/SDL_image/release/SDL2_image-2.0.5.tar.gz
```

nothing besides that. (afaik)


----------



## frakswe (May 16, 2020)

```
232790    Broken Age_______________________    LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so:${LD_PRELOAD} %command%
```

needed that extra ${LD_PRELOAD} else game refuses to start with fmodfix.


----------



## shkhln (May 16, 2020)

frakswe said:


> needed that extra ${LD_PRELOAD}



That is quite… nonsensical. `procstat -v <pid> | grep "\.so" | rev | cut -w -f 1 | rev | sort -u` will list loaded shared libs if you want to double check that.


----------



## frakswe (May 16, 2020)

not sure if you asked for the output with command or it was just a friendly advice but here it is anyway:



```
frakswe@freebsd:/usr/home/frakswe$ procstat -v 26046 | grep "\.so" | rev | cut -w -f 1 | rev | sort -u
/compat/linux/usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_oss.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/ld-2.17.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libasound.so.2.0.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libc-2.17.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libdl-2.17.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libgcc_s-4.8.5-20150702.so.1
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGL.so.1.7.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLdispatch.so.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLX_nvidia.so.440.82
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libGLX.so.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libm-2.17.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libnvidia-glcore.so.440.82
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.440.82
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libpthread-2.17.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/librt-2.17.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libSegFault.so
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libX11-xcb.so.1.0.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libX11.so.6.3.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libxcb-dri3.so.0.0.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libxcb-glx.so.0.0.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libxcb-present.so.0.0.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libxcb-sync.so.1.0.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libxcb.so.1.1.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libXi.so.6.1.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.2.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libXrender.so.1.3.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libXss.so.1.0.0
/compat/linux/usr/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1.0.0
/opt/steam-utils/lib32/fmodfix/fmodfix.so
/usr/home/frakswe/.steam/steam/linux32/steamclient.so
/usr/home/frakswe/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so
/usr/home/frakswe/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libsteam.so
/usr/home/frakswe/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime_0.20200417.0/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6.0.21
Age/lib/libfmodevent-4.42.16.so
Age/lib/libfmodex-4.42.16.so
Age/lib/libSDL2-2.0.so.0
Age/lib/libsteam_api.so
```


----------



## shkhln (May 16, 2020)

Hmm… I forgot Steam puts gameoverlayrenderer.so into LD_PRELOAD as well. That's just an overlay, though. It won't affect anything else.


----------



## frakswe (May 16, 2020)

idea wasn't an original one,recently messed around with libstrangle and that's what he did aswell in the script. he mentions this in the readme:
"LD_PRELOAD="libstrangle.so:${LD_PRELOAD}" /path/to/game"
"Might crash if used together with other libs that hijack dlsym, such as Steam Overlay. It seems to work with Steam Overlay when placed at the end of LD_PRELOAD for some reason."


----------



## shuryanc (May 16, 2020)

Dying light is running good with "LD_PRELOAD=fmodfix.so %command%" as launch option.


----------



## scratchi (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey, this is awesome!  Thanks for all your hard work.

I have a question about Audio.  Left 4 Dead 2 and TF2 work fine (well, besides VAC, but otherwise it's fine) and audio is working well.  But when I try other games like Torchlight 2, Super Night Riders and MadOut Ice Storm, there is no audio.  I tried to add: 
	
	



```
LD_PRELOAD=${LD_PRELOAD}:fmodfix.so %command%
```
 to the startup options, but same thing, no audio.  Do I need extra packages for that?

Also, the fmodfix.so...do I need to pull that down manually from somewhere?  I can't find that file on the filesystem anywhere, so I'm wondering if I'm missing that piece?

I have the same issue with linux-unigine-heaven/valley; they launch and work but with no sound.  Any ideas?

Keep up the great work!


----------



## shkhln (Jun 10, 2020)

scratchi said:


> Also, the fmodfix.so...do I need to pull that down manually from somewhere?  I can't find that file on the filesystem anywhere, so I'm wondering if I'm missing that piece?



The port is slightly out-of-date.



scratchi said:


> I have the same issue with linux-unigine-heaven/valley; they launch and work but with no sound.



There is a sound mute/unmute button in the benchmark.


----------



## scratchi (Jun 10, 2020)

Ah, OK.  I just cloned the github repo and that works much better!  Borderlands 2 and Dying Light are working now, with audio.  I have sound now in Super Night Riders and Torchlight 2 but not in MadOut Ice Storm (using fmodfix.so for those).

As far as Unigine benchmarks, I know about the mute/unmute button at the top, but toggling it did nothing.  But it seems to be working now though...maybe my volume was down?  Anyway, I thought could have been related issue to the steam games, that's why I asked, but it's fine too now 
This is awesome, thank you!


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey scratchi ,

apparently you posted this in the Phoronix Forums:


```
You can install Steam on Freebsd now! Just found this yesterday and been testing it for a bit: Source games work, but VAC servers crash the game. Left 4 Dead 2 single player is fine and you can join non-VAC server in TF2. Some unity games work, but I don't have sound...could be just my machine. Check this out, it's crazy!

The port and package are games/linux-steam-utils
```

Well, thank you very much, this gave me an idea why TF2 and HL2 Deatmatch would always crash. I filtered the servers to show "non-secure" servers only and that does work! No crash there! So this goes for the comment



shkhln said:


> Still under investigation.



It looks like the Steam VAC-servers somehow do not accept this linux-steam-client. So is there a way to fix this? There are very few non-secure servers and they have few players and strange custom maps, so this is a big problem.

I would also like to point out that it would be nice to learn such details and the news, that the port games/linux-steam-utils is actually available now, here in this thread.


----------



## shkhln (Jun 11, 2020)

cabriofahrer said:


> I would also like to point out that it would be nice to learn such details and the news, that the port games/linux-steam-utils is actually available now, here in this thread.



The port is mentioned in this thread a couple of times. VAC has a sentence in the readme.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jun 11, 2020)

Sorry I missed that.



shkhln said:


> VAC has a sentence in the readme



Are you referring to this?


```
Valve Anti-Cheat doesn't seem to work properly.
```

So what can be done about that?

A even more important statement to me is this:


```
Due to inherent difficulty of running games on Linuxulator as well as many (most?) native Linux ports being broken garbage in general, only the Source engine games are explicitly supported.
```

If that is true, what can be done to improve the Linuxulator? Would it not even be better to have an up-to-date Ubuntu-implementation of the Linuxulator rather than a CentOS-implementation which is on top of that lacking behind in the version?


----------



## shkhln (Jun 11, 2020)

cabriofahrer said:


> > Valve Anti-Cheat doesn't seem to work properly.
> 
> 
> 
> So what can be done about that?



https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=356494, https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=356945 were done about it (by markj@). Unfortunately, that wasn't quite enough. Some bugs are yet to be found.



cabriofahrer said:


> A even more important statement to me is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm referring there to Linux ports being consistently not great on Linux itself. Nothing can be done about that from our side. Thus you should not expect everything to work.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jun 11, 2020)

shkhln said:


> I'm referring there to Linux ports being consistently not great on Linux itself. Nothing can be done about that from our side. Thus you should not expect everything to work.



What are you saying with "Linux ports being consistently not great on Linux itself"? Is that saying that those Linux Games would not work properly on Linux either? If that were so, how could they then be offered by Steam?


----------



## shuryanc (Jun 13, 2020)

cabriofahrer said:


> What are you saying with "Linux ports being consistently not great on Linux itself"? Is that saying that those Linux Games would not work properly on Linux either? If that were so, how could they then be offered by Steam?


The highlight is:
1. The Linuxulator kernel is not up to date
2. Not all Linux call has been implemented into Linuxulator
3. Lots of missing shared libraries (can be added manually)

So, this means FreeBSD has to improve Linuxulator to support more linux app/games, which is out of scope for this project. To make it works for more games, you may try adding those missing libraries. Or you may test the games and report any bug related to Linuxulator to FreeBSD team.


----------



## shkhln (Jun 17, 2020)

There is now yet another Steam sale with quite a few game demos listed: https://store.steampowered.com/sale/gamefestival. Demos are available outside of sales, of course, but they aren't exactly easy to find in the store UI.

A word of caution, though: don't go overboard with testing games, 3-5 titles per person is enough.


----------



## shuryanc (Jun 18, 2020)

Its nice that ARK: Survival Of The Fittest can be ran very smooth without any tweaking.





And this is the screen shot of The Pirate: Plague of the Dead, need LD_PRELOAD=${LD_PRELOAD}:fmodfix.so %command% for audio.


----------



## scratchi (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello,
When launching Soldat 2 and Vengeance demos, it hangs on a grey screen.  Soldat 2 doesn't have any output when it hangs, Vengeance output is below:


```
Could not connect to X session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and h0
Could not connect to X session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and h��s��i&
GameAction [AppID 1217980, ActionID 2] : LaunchApp changed task to ShowLaunchOption with ""
GameAction [AppID 1217980, ActionID 2] : LaunchApp waiting for user response to ShowLaunchOption ""
Could not connect to X session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and h��P)
Could not connect to X session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and h��.��i&
GameAction [AppID 1217980, ActionID 2] : LaunchApp continues with user response "1"
GameAction [AppID 1217980, ActionID 2] : LaunchApp changed task to ProcessingInstallScript with ""
GameAction [AppID 1217980, ActionID 2] : LaunchApp changed task to SiteLicenseSeatCheckout with ""
GameAction [AppID 1217980, ActionID 2] : LaunchApp changed task to CreatingProcess with ""
GameAction [AppID 1217980, ActionID 2] : LaunchApp waiting for user response to CreatingProcess ""
GameAction [AppID 1217980, ActionID 2] : LaunchApp continues with user response "CreatingProcess"
Opted-in Controller Mask for AppId 1217980: 0
Game update: AppID 1217980 "", ProcID 6198, IP 0.0.0.0:0
Starting app 1217980
>>> Adding process 6198 for game ID 1217980
GameAction [AppID 1217980, ActionID 2] : LaunchApp changed task to WaitingGameWindow with ""
GameAction [AppID 1217980, ActionID 2] : LaunchApp changed task to Completed with ""
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
>>> Adding process 6224 for game ID 1217980
Found path: /usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/Vengeance Demo/vengeanceDemo.x86_64
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(gameoverlayui)/version(20200604055102)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(gameoverlayui)/version(1.0)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(gameoverlayui)/version(1.0)
/data/src/common/net.cpp (2028) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
/data/src/common/net.cpp (2028) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(gameoverlayui)/version(1.0)
[0619/125020.612743:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: UserID with value: 0
[0619/125020.612817:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: BuildID with value: 1591249846
[0619/125020.612824:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: SteamUniverse with value: Public
[0619/125020.612829:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: Vendor with value: Valve
[0619/125020.621197:INFO:crash_reporting.cc(247)] Crash reporting enabled for process: renderer
[0619/125020.918927:ERROR:frame_sink_video_capturer_impl.cc(206)] Invalid resolutions constraints: 0x0 must not be greater than 0x0; and also within media::limits.
```

Any idea what may cause this and if there is any work around?

Thank you


----------



## shkhln (Jun 19, 2020)

Unity games typically log errors into _~/.config/unity3d/<company>/<game>/Player.log_.


----------



## scratchi (Jun 20, 2020)

Cool, thanks for the tip where to find the Unity logs!  I've attached Player.log from Soldat2 and Vengeance demos and Major Mayhem (I love this game, would be real nice to have it working!).  Not sure if it's helpful, but if you spot something that might be just a missing package or has a workaround, please let me know and I'll test it.

Thank you


----------



## trasz@ (Jul 5, 2020)

cabriofahrer said:


> If that is true, what can be done to improve the Linuxulator? Would it not even be better to have an up-to-date Ubuntu-implementation of the Linuxulator rather than a CentOS-implementation which is on top of that lacking behind in the version?



FWIW, thanks to FreeBSD Foundation I'm now working on it - the plan is to get the existing sysutils/debootstrap port to work correctly with up to date Ubuntu versions, so you could easily create an Ubuntu jail, as an alternative to the existing CentOS based ports.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 5, 2020)

Existing CentOS ports are mostly fine, what we want is newer libstdc++.so and, probably, Mesa libs. Judging by our tested games list, newer libstdc++.so will help 3 games out of 126. And that's only because those games are built against Steam's guidelines, which require developers to use https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-runtime.
Valve is actually now working on its own container runtime: https:// www. reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/dun1kk/notes_on_the_new_containerized_steam_runtime/.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 5, 2020)

SirDice, can something be done about this awful Reddit embedding feature?


----------



## trasz@ (Jul 5, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Existing CentOS ports are mostly fine, what we want is newer libstdc++.so and, probably, Mesa libs. Judging by our tested games list, newer libstdc++.so will help 3 games out of 126. And that's only because those games are built against Steam's guidelines, which require developers to use https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-runtime.
> Valve is actually now working on its own container runtime: https:// www. reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/dun1kk/notes_on_the_new_containerized_steam_runtime/.



The CentOS ports are mostly fine, I agree - from the end user point of view. The problem is, when you need something they don't provide, you're kind of stuck. Working deboostrap makes it trivially easy to install stuff that isn't available in ports, which is handy if you're a developer. (Also Linux jails, although that's not quite relevant to Steam.)

As for Valve - thanks, good to know. That might make things even easier for us, once it ships.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 5, 2020)

trasz@ said:


> Working deboostrap makes it trivially easy to install stuff that isn't available in ports



I can attest to that. I have an old Red Hat Enterprise 6 install on one of my test workstations. I rarely ever add software to it via yum anymore. I instead have a Debian (Stretch) chroot set up with debootstrap and it seems to work well with everything. Even Gtk3 and the latest firefox. Best of both worlds, Gnome 2 *and* up-to-date packages


----------



## shkhln (Jul 5, 2020)

trasz@ said:


> As for Valve - thanks, good to know. That might make things even easier for us, once it ships.



It's already there. It's just not sufficiently stable yet (to bother with it).


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jul 7, 2020)

I'd like to point out another problem here which affects linux gaming: While there was never a problem with nvidia-driver (any version) it seems to be impossible to play ANY linux game with a Radeon GPU. I have both tried with old Radeon HD 3000 and Radeon HD 4850 on two different computers and while on both setups native games run fine (darkplaces, supertuxkart, warzone), linux games (linux-doom3-demo, linux-quake4-demo, linux-enemyterritory) all give a black screen which I only get out of switching to another console. I remember that years ago (before radeonkms) linux-doom3-demo did run with xf86-video-ati on the HD 4850. I heard from someone else that there is the same problem with a more modern amdgpu also.


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 7, 2020)

I can only get as far as a segfault. Does this currently work?


```
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
Pins potentially out-of-date, rebuilding...
steam-runtime/setup.sh: line 80: /dev/fd/62: Permission denied
Traceback (most recent call last):
        3: from /usr/local/steam-utils/bin/../lxbin/upgrade-steam-runtime.rb:20:in `<main>'
        2: from /usr/local/steam-utils/bin/../lxbin/upgrade-steam-runtime.rb:16:in `with_work_dir'
        1: from /usr/local/steam-utils/bin/../lxbin/upgrade-steam-runtime.rb:53:in `block in <main>'
/usr/local/steam-utils/bin/../lxbin/upgrade-steam-runtime.rb:10:in `safe_system': Command failed: "/compat/linux/bin/env PATH=\"/usr/local/steam-utils/lxbin:/compat/linux/bin\" steam-runtime/setup.sh" (RuntimeError)
Traceback (most recent call last):
        1: from /usr/local/bin/steam:114:in `<main>'
/usr/local/bin/steam:33:in `safe_system': Command failed: "/usr/local/steam-utils/bin/../lxbin/upgrade-steam-runtime" (RuntimeError)
```

I do have my /etc/fstab set up for use with a linux compatibility environment, and linux compatibility modules loaded. 

Wine on steam has been a nightmare ever since that atrocious new UI became a thing, I hope this works out.


----------



## scratchi (Jul 9, 2020)

That error looks familiar, I think I ran into it too.  Do you have this line in your /etc/fstab:


```
fdesc   /dev/fd fdescfs rw      0       0
```

I think this fixed it for me...

To answer your initial question, it definitely does work.

Also, just a heads up, I needed to install /usr/ports/x11-fonts/webfonts/ port to have legible text in the steam client.


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 9, 2020)

I will test my entire library of 23 games if I can get it going.


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 9, 2020)

scratchi said:


> That error looks familiar, I think I ran into it too.  Do you have this line in your /etc/fstab:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Whoops. You were right, it was commented out, I have corrected it and gotten further this time, but I am at another segfault now. 


```
RROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
Pins potentially out-of-date, rebuilding...
Forced use of runtime version for 32-bit libdbus-1.so.3. Host: 3.14.14 Runtime: 3.5.8
Found newer runtime version for 32-bit libGLU.so.1. Host: 1.3.1 Runtime: 1.3.8004
Found newer runtime version for 32-bit libgmp.so.10. Host: 10.2.0 Runtime: 10.3.0
Forced use of runtime version for 32-bit libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0. Host: 0.2400.31 Runtime: 0.2400.10
Found newer runtime version for 32-bit libidn.so.11. Host: 11.6.11 Runtime: 11.6.15
Found newer runtime version for 32-bit libstdc++.so.6. Host: 6.0.19 Runtime: 6.0.21
Found newer runtime version for 64-bit libGLU.so.1. Host: 1.3.1 Runtime: 1.3.8004
Found newer runtime version for 64-bit libgmp.so.10. Host: 10.2.0 Runtime: 10.3.0
Found newer runtime version for 64-bit libidn.so.11. Host: 11.6.11 Runtime: 11.6.15
Found newer runtime version for 64-bit libstdc++.so.6. Host: 6.0.19 Runtime: 6.0.21
 100%   
[2020-07-08 23:11:39] Startup - updater built Jun  4 2020 05:50:42
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
[2020-07-08 23:11:39] Verifying installation...
[2020-07-08 23:11:39] Verification complete
Loaded SDL version 2.0.13-5893924
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
sh: lspci: command not found
[[LD_PRELOAD=webfix.so '/usr/home/inertial/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_64/steamwebhelper.sh.patched' '-lang=en_US' '-cachedir=/usr/home/inertial/.steam/steam/config/htmlcache' '-steampid=8226' '-buildid=1591251555' '-steamid=0' '-steamuniverse=Public' '-clientui=/usr/home/inertial/.steam/steam/clientui' --enable-blink-features=ResizeObserver,Worklet,AudioWorklet --enable-media-stream --enable-smooth-scrolling --password-store=basic '--log-file=/usr/home/inertial/.steam/steam/logs/cef_log.txt' --no-sandbox --no-zygote --in-process-gpu]]
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
STEAM_RUNTIME_HEAVY: ./steam-runtime-heavy
[[CEF version = 79.0.0.2142, Chrome version = 79.0.3945.117]]
[0708/231140.685979:INFO:crash_reporting.cc(247)] Crash reporting enabled for process: browser
[0708/231140.838889:ERROR:proxy_config_service_linux.cc(591)] inotify_init failed: Function not implemented (38)
[0708/231140.851380:ERROR:file_path_watcher_linux.cc(313)] inotify_init() failed: Function not implemented (38)
[0708/231140.851418:ERROR:address_tracker_linux.cc(152)] Could not create NETLINK socket: Address family not supported by protocol (97)
libudev: udev_monitor_new_from_netlink_fd: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol
[0708/231140.864272:ERROR:udev_watcher.cc(48)] Failed to initialize a udev monitor.
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
CAppInfoCacheReadFromDiskThread took 0 milliseconds to initialize
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
CApplicationManagerPopulateThread took 0 milliseconds to initialize (will have waited on CAppInfoCacheReadFromDiskThread)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
/data/src/common/net.cpp (2028) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
/data/src/common/net.cpp (2028) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump waitpid failed:ExceptionHandler::WaitForContinueSignal sys_read failed:No child processes
No minidump written, nothing to upload.
Bad file descriptor
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
Warning: failed to init scheduler: failed to get rlimit
Warning: failed to set thread priority: per-thread setup failed
Warning: failed to init scheduler: failed to get rlimit
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for priority 8
Warning: failed to set thread priority: per-thread setup failed
Warning: support for elevated priorities is most likely unavailable, suppressing future warnings
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
Warning: failed to init scheduler: failed to get rlimit
Warning: failed to set thread priority: per-thread setup failed
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
Warning: failed to init scheduler: failed to get rlimit
Warning: failed to set thread priority: per-thread setup failed
/data/src/common/net.cpp (2028) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
/data/src/common/net.cpp (2028) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
/data/src/common/net.cpp (2028) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
/data/src/common/net.cpp (2028) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1591251555)
*** Segmentation fault
Register dump:

 EAX: 00000080   EBX: 22a6d000   ECX: 016c0d58   EDX: 00000000
 ESI: 01b26818   EDI: 01513c98   EBP: ffff4f78   ESP: ffff4ecc

 EIP: 224f232e   EFLAGS: 00010202

 CS: 0033   DS: 003b   ES: 003b   FS: 0013   GS: 001b   SS: 003b

 Trap: 00000006   Error: 00000004   OldMask: 00010000
 ESP/signal: ffff4ecc   CR2: 00000090

Backtrace:
/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so(+0x4f232e)[0x224f232e]
/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so(+0x4f01e5)[0x224f01e5]
/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so(+0x4bae22)[0x224bae22]
/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so(+0x63a9b)[0x22063a9b]
/lib/libglapi.so.0(+0x9c25)[0x21ea2c25]
/usr/home/inertial/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/vgui2_s.so(+0x56103)[0x26471103]
/usr/home/inertial/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/vgui2_s.so(+0x64f4d)[0x2647ff4d]
/home/inertial/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamui.so(+0x4e87a5)[0x23ee87a5]
/home/inertial/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamui.so(+0x4eaa05)[0x23eeaa05]
/home/inertial/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam(+0x3bd80)[0x103cd80]
/home/inertial/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam(+0x3cd03)[0x103dd03]
/home/inertial/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam(+0x24a2c)[0x1025a2c]
/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf3)[0x217392a3]
/home/inertial/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam(+0x29139)[0x102a139]

Memory map:

Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```


----------



## shkhln (Jul 9, 2020)

`export LIBGL_DRI3_DISABLE=1` or `setenv LIBGL_DRI3_DISABLE 1`


----------



## shkhln (Jul 9, 2020)

Without fdescfs:

```
% /compat/linux/bin/bash -c "mapfile -t out < <(echo 123)"
/compat/linux/bin/bash: /dev/fd/62: No such file or directory
```

I didn't realize bash requires fdescfs (as opposed to /dev/fd managed by devd itself). I'll put a check into the launch script, as usual.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jul 9, 2020)

Meanwhile any thoughts about my comment #212 regarding black screen with radeonkms with Linuxulator? Or should I post this as a separate question in this forum?


----------



## shkhln (Jul 9, 2020)

cabriofahrer said:


> Or should I post this as a separate question in this forum?



Anywhere else, really.


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks, got it launching now. Downloading as much as my disk can carry for testing. 

First test is Garry's Mod (app id 4000) a source engine game, ran with no steam overlay and workshop api disabled completely

crashes when loading into singleplayer, multiplayer or when creating/hosting a server, just for the record, will continue to try games.. 

One I am hoping will work is metro because that would be cool but it's such a complex game I doubt it will, any advice on what to try for metro when it comes to that?


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 10, 2020)

shuryanc said:


> Its nice that ARK: Survival Of The Fittest can be ran very smooth without any tweaking.
> View attachment 8013
> 
> And this is the screen shot of The Pirate: Plague of the Dead, need LD_PRELOAD=${LD_PRELOAD}:fmodfix.so %command% for audio.
> View attachment 8014



I also have no sound in any of the games I play, how do I apply this fix?


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 10, 2020)

I have borrowed a steam account with about 600 games, will test as many as I can.
Too bad the nvidia driver has not worked for me in a while would like to do this on a better computer


----------



## shuryanc (Jul 13, 2020)

Got Mount and Blade Warband from non working to working (For configuration tool, there was missing xcb plugin issue).
Games run perfectly smooth. But cannot find room for multiplayer (may be deal to VAC).

Need to input DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=nope LD_PRELOAD=${LD_PRELOAD}:fmodfix.so %command% for launch option.
Then copy the libGLEW.so.2.1, libcurl-gnutls.so.4, libsteam_api.so in /SteamLibrary/steamapps/common/MountBlade Waband to /compat/linux/usr/lib/ and install the missing libraries to get it work.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 13, 2020)

shuryanc said:


> Then copy the libGLEW.so.2.1, libcurl-gnutls.so.4, libsteam_api.so in /SteamLibrary/steamapps/common/MountBlade Waband to /compat/linux/usr/lib/ and install the missing libraries to get it work.



Please, don't copy random stuff to /compat/linux, especially not libsteam_api.so. You should rather adjust LD_LIBRARY_PATH instead. Something like `LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:.` should do it.


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 13, 2020)

i don't get how to add these fixes


----------



## scratchi (Jul 16, 2020)

skeletonboss12 said:


> i don't get how to add these fixes



In your library, right click on the game you want to add the options to and go to Properties...  In the properties menu, go to Set Launch Options.  Set the options in the prompt and apply them.  

For fmodfix, use this:  
	
	



```
LD_PRELOAD=${LD_PRELOAD}:fmodfix.so %command%
```

I've attached a screenshot to clarify.  And that's it


----------



## scratchi (Jul 16, 2020)

Victor Vran works!
https://store.steampowered.com/app/345180/Victor_Vran_ARPG/

Audio is working too, no need for custom launch options. Sweeet


----------



## hoobastank69 (Jul 22, 2020)

I have tested various source engine games, and of the ones that launched into a map, none had working sound.
Same issue with ark
What must I do to correct this?
*edit* I see someone has had a similar issue and a solution was presented to them I will try it


----------



## shuryanc (Jul 22, 2020)

Proton is working nicely.

Creativerse - Use default proton version




No Man's Sky - Use proton = 4.2-9




Shroud of the Avatar: Forsaken Virtues - Use proton >= 4.2-9


----------



## shkhln (Jul 22, 2020)

hoobastank69 said:


> I have tested various source engine games, and of the ones that launched into a map, none had working sound.



Do you have sound anywhere else?


----------



## Jose (Jul 22, 2020)

shuryanc said:


> ...
> No Man's Sky - Use proton = 4.2-9
> ...


Another No Man's Sky player. Nice!


----------



## scratchi (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello,

I'm trying proton, but keep getting: 
	
	



```
ELF binary type "0" not known
```
 with every game I try.  I've tried different versions of proton, but they all get the same error.

I've looked at this: https://github.com/shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils/issues/4 
and installed the linux-c7-python3 and linux-c7-python3-libs ports: https://gist.github.com/shkhln/b5f9daf67d0a8a9b7d068d795eff68ad

Any idea what I'm doing wrong or how to fix it?

Thank you


----------



## shuryanc (Jul 23, 2020)

scratchi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying proton, but keep getting:
> 
> ...


Maybe you can try with creativerse first. If its working for you, then your setup should be fine. Otherwise, the game is not working with this utility.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 23, 2020)

scratchi said:


> I'm trying proton, but keep getting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That message is usually harmless.


----------



## scratchi (Jul 23, 2020)

I tried Creativerse, it also does not launch.  Below is a snip of the output:


```
Could not connect to X session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and h0
Could not connect to X session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and h@��i�i&
Could not connect to X session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and h��P)
Could not connect to X session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and h�s~i�i&
Could not connect to X session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and h
GameAction [AppID 280790, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp changed task to ProcessingInstallScript with ""
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ELF binary type "0" not known.
wineserver: using server-side synchronization.
ELF binary type "0" not known.
ELF binary type "0" not known.
libudev: udev_monitor_new_from_netlink_fd: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol
libudev: udev_monitor_new_from_netlink_fd: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol
ELF binary type "0" not known.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ELF binary type "0" not known.
wineserver: using server-side synchronization.
ELF binary type "0" not known.
libudev: udev_monitor_new_from_netlink_fd: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol
libudev: udev_monitor_new_from_netlink_fd: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ELF binary type "0" not known.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
wineserver: using server-side synchronization.
ELF binary type "0" not known.
ELF binary type "0" not known.
libudev: udev_monitor_new_from_netlink_fd: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol
libudev: udev_monitor_new_from_netlink_fd: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol
ELF binary type "0" not known.
ELF binary type "0" not known.
GameAction [AppID 280790, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp changed task to SynchronizingCloud with ""
GameAction [AppID 280790, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp changed task to SiteLicenseSeatCheckout with ""
GameAction [AppID 280790, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp changed task to CreatingProcess with ""
GameAction [AppID 280790, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp waiting for user response to CreatingProcess ""
GameAction [AppID 280790, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp continues with user response "CreatingProcess"
Opted-in Controller Mask for AppId 280790: 0
Game update: AppID 280790 "", ProcID 30744, IP 0.0.0.0:0
Starting app 280790
>>> Adding process 30744 for game ID 280790
GameAction [AppID 280790, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp changed task to WaitingGameWindow with ""
GameAction [AppID 280790, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp changed task to Completed with ""
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
pid 30787 != 30783, skipping destruction (fork without exec?)
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
pid 30786 != 30783, skipping destruction (fork without exec?)
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
>>> Adding process 30783 for game ID 280790
>>> Adding process 30789 for game ID 280790
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_64/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ELF binary type "0" not known.
>>> Adding process 30800 for game ID 280790
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
wineserver: using server-side synchronization.
ELF binary type "0" not known.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
>>> Adding process 30804 for game ID 280790
>>> Adding process 30815 for game ID 280790
>>> Adding process 30825 for game ID 280790
>>> Adding process 30827 for game ID 280790
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
>>> Adding process 30835 for game ID 280790
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
>>> Adding process 30837 for game ID 280790
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
>>> Adding process 30842 for game ID 280790
ELF binary type "0" not known.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ELF binary type "0" not known.
>>> Adding process 30844 for game ID 280790
wine: Unhandled exception 0x20474343 in thread 9 at address 0x7b45318c (thread 0009), starting debugger...
ELF binary type "0" not known.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
PTRACE_POKEDATA: addr = 0x7ffdf000, data = (nil)
wineserver: file_set_error() can't map error: Success
ELF binary type "0" not known.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
>>> Adding process 30852 for game ID 280790
>>> Adding process 30859 for game ID 280790
Game removed: AppID 280790 "", ProcID 30744 
Uploaded AppInterfaceStats to Steam
Exiting app 280790
No cached sticky mapping in ActivateActionSet.pid 30819 != 30815, skipping destruction (fork without exec?)
```


----------



## shkhln (Jul 23, 2020)

scratchi, aren't you a happy NVS 5400M owner? Proton relies a lot on dxvk and consequently on Vulkan, which you card doesn't actually support. Try PROTON_USE_WINED3D, but don't expect any usable results — Wine's own D3D11-to-OpenGL translation code is slow and not very mature.


----------



## scratchi (Jul 23, 2020)

shkhln said:


> scratchi, aren't you a happy NVS 5400M owner? Proton relies a lot on dxvk and consequently on Vulkan, which you card doesn't actually support. Try PROTON_USE_WINED3D, but don't expect any usable results — Wine's own D3D11-to-OpenGL translation code is slow and not very mature.



Ah, yes, you are right.  With PROTON_USE_WINED3D=1, Creativerse launches and the menu renders, but once I go into the game, I just see my hands and the world is all grey...
Soldat2 launches, but once I try to start the game, it crashes out.  I'll test a few more games later.

On a good note, Fantasy Strike works natively with fmod fix!  I played through the tutorial, no issues.


----------



## hoobastank69 (Jul 24, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Do you have sound anywhere else?



I have sound in source engine games after applying the fmod fix. But yes


----------



## hoobastank69 (Jul 24, 2020)

If any of you are experiencing crashes in 32bit source engine games in certain servers (that have a lot of content)
it _might_ be related to a long standing issue with linux source engine games, which is related to PA.

Here is a partial fix someone devised for it on linux, I have no idea how it translates to freebsd, because pulseaudio sucks and I do not use it. I will post the text file he published below ...


```
gmod has like 6-16 pulseaudio pages either mapped from memfds or systemv shared memory, and they take up 64mb a pop.
/etc/pulse/daemon.conf and /etc/pulse/client.conf need to have shm-size-bytes set to something lower than 64 mebibytes, i set it to 8 (meb).
i don't know if it is of any detriment to pulseaudio's performance or sound quality, but they used up nearly a gigabyte of gmod's limited 32-bit memory space.
the game is entirely unplayable on 2017's fine darkrps unless you do this.
```
 
It was for gmod, which doesnt work with this utility anyways but applies to other older source engine MP games as well.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 25, 2020)

hoobastank69 said:


> I have sound in source engine games after applying the fmod fix.



Source engine games do not use FMOD audio middleware (at least I'm not aware of any such games), so fmodfix.so has no effect here.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 25, 2020)

hoobastank69 said:


> Here is a partial fix someone devised for it on linux, I have no idea how it translates to freebsd, because pulseaudio sucks and I do not use it.



Well, I specifically disabled PulseAudio for everyone. You won't be able to use it even if you want to.


----------



## hoobastank69 (Jul 25, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Source engine games do not use FMOD audio middleware (at least I'm not aware of any such games), so fmodfix.so has no effect here.


Weird, solved my audio issue in cs:go


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 26, 2020)

With how awful and broken steam's new UI is, i am really surprised to see it working as well as it is with these scripts. 
Considering how even on linux and macos it freezes and black screens for me frequently, i'd think it would be worse here. But it seems to be very smooth
weird


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 30, 2020)

Would it be possible to run SteamCMD/srcds with this?
I know a long time ago you could run that on freebsd but it has been broken for many, many years and long since removed. .
Would love to move my various servers running source engine games to freebsd, although whether or not smod runs might be an issue


----------



## shkhln (Jul 30, 2020)

Some people have claimed to run steamcmd without issues as late as 2018. You can preload /usr/local/steam-utils/lib32/steamfix/steamfix.so and see whether that works for you. Nothing else is remotely relevant for steamcmd.


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh? I thought steamcmd was a command line version of steam for hosting servers.
I figured it might fit, but oh well. I will keep messing with it


----------



## beldin (Aug 2, 2020)

shuryanc said:


> *Cities Skylines*. Crashes just after launching.
> 
> ```
> Starting app 255710
> ...



I had a similar result to this initially but after stumbling over this link:









						Steam Community :: Guide :: How to Bypass the Paradox Launcher (All Platforms)
					

Bypass the Paradox Launcher. Boot up your game a minute faster!  This guide works on game versions 1.12.3 through 1.14.1.  (This was once the #1 guide of the year on Steam for Cities: Skylines, for




					steamcommunity.com
				




I tried out the 'linux' solution listed on the page by setting launch arguments to :

/home/USERNAME/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/Cities_Skylines/Cities.x64 %command%

Cities came up fine, was able to load up my last linux-boot saved games and play


----------



## scratchi (Aug 3, 2020)

beldin said:


> I had a similar result to this initially but after stumbling over this link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is cool, thanks!  Just tried this; I get the Colossal Order splash screen for a few seconds and then the game crashes out.  Here is the error from Player.log


```
Native stacktrace:

        /home/scratchi/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/Cities_Skylines/Cities_Data/Mono/x86_64/libmono.so(+0x91f55) [0x82da91f55]
        [0x7ffffffff513]

Debug info from gdb:


=================================================================
Got a SIGABRT while executing native code. This usually indicates
a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries
used by your application.
```

I've attached the full Unity Player.log .  Any ideas anyone?  Yes, I'm using NVS5400M with old 390.182 nvidia blobs.  Does Skylines require Vulkan drivers?

Thank you


----------



## skeletonboss12 (Aug 25, 2020)

Has anyone tested Metro 2033's linux variant? 
I am unable to since the nvidia driver does not work for me at the moment.


----------



## trasz@ (Sep 21, 2020)

Folks, it would be very useful if you give 12.2-BETA2 a try.  There's been some fixes to Linuxulator, and while most of it was focused on functionality unrelated to Steam (yet!), it would be useful to see if I didn't break anything by mistake.  Any feedback is welcome.  Thanks!


----------



## shkhln (Sep 22, 2020)

Indeed. Although I _do_ intend to keep all obsolete workarounds through 12.1 -> 12.2 transition, then they will be dropped.


----------



## isseeder96 (Sep 29, 2020)

Issues starting Steam on Freebsd 12.1 RELEASE , I am running the proprietary nvidia driver.



```
# Device    Mountpoint    FStype    Options    Dump    Pass#
/dev/ada0s1a    /        ufs    rw    1    1
/dev/ada0s1b    none        swap    sw    0    0

linprocfs   /compat/linux/proc    linprocfs    rw    0    0
linsysfs    /compat/linux/sys    linsysfs    rw    0    0
tmpfs    /compat/linux/dev/shm    tmpfs    rw,mode=1777    0    0
fdesc   /dev/fd fdescfs rw      0       0
```

linux and linux64 modules are loaded.


```
]$ steam
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
/usr/local/steam-utils/bin/../lxbin/patch-steam.rb: /home/june/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/chromehtml.so not found, nothing to patch
/usr/local/steam-utils/bin/../lxbin/patch-steam.rb: /home/june/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_64/steamwebhelper not found, nothing to patch
/usr/local/steam-utils/bin/../lxbin/patch-steam.rb: /home/june/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_64/steamwebhelper.sh not found, nothing to patch
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
[2020-09-29 04:06:20] Startup - updater built Apr  9 2019 22:48:20
ILocalize::AddFile(
chmod 0444 /dev/devstat

) failed to load file "public/steambootstrapper_english.txt".
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
libGL error: No matching fbConfigs or visuals found
libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occ
X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
```


It just hangs there.


EDIT: this seems to be a symptom of a bigger more serious problem with the nvidia driver. 
Going to make another thread


----------



## isseeder96 (Sep 29, 2020)

export LIBGL_DRI3_DISABLE=1 does not fix this behaviour


----------



## shkhln (Sep 29, 2020)

isseeder96 said:


> I am running the proprietary nvidia driver.
> …
> 
> ```
> ...



Looks like you didn't install _linux-nvidia-libs_.


----------



## isseeder96 (Oct 11, 2020)

Can someone try runescape 3 when it comes out for steam?

It has had a native linux client for ubuntu for a long time and is coming to steam soon, if it's not already out.


----------



## scratchi (Oct 12, 2020)

Hello,

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 is free right now and it works on FreeBSD with fmod fix!  The game comes with the Sega Megadrive emulator; you launch Sonic from there.  So even though it's emulated, the whole package as delivered through Steam works well.  I assume all other games that work with Sega Megadrive will work too, but this is the only one I tried since it's the only one that's free.  It does crash steam on exit however (at least for me).

Enjoy!


----------



## shkhln (Oct 13, 2020)

scratchi said:


> The game comes with the Sega Megadrive emulator; you launch Sonic from there.



Or just launch the game from _Sega Classics/uncompressed ROMs/SONIC2_W.68K_ with your preferred emulator.



scratchi said:


> It does crash steam on exit however (at least for me).



pthread_join? That crash was fixed a while ago.


----------



## scratchi (Oct 13, 2020)

scratchi said:


> This is cool, thanks!  Just tried this; I get the Colossal Order splash screen for a few seconds and then the game crashes out.  Here is the error from Player.log
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




So after installing latest OS updates, Cities Skylines is working now!
Race The Sun is also working!  Another Unity game 

I tried a few other Unity titles I was having issues with but they're still not working out for me.


----------



## redacted (Oct 14, 2020)

Hello! I was wondering if Dota 2 works. I guess VAC doesn't really work, from my understanding of the github page, but maybe someone got it to work under proton? It really is the only thing that's keeping me on linux.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 15, 2020)

VAC is largely untested. We know that Counter-Strike: Global Offensive doesn't work, because Steam blatantly crashes with that game in multiplayer. Everything else is a mystery. I actually didn't _personally_ see any issues elsewhere, but since it's a thing that can potentially get you banned (and very difficult to comprehensively test), I'd rather not advertise VAC as working just yet.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 29, 2020)

Let's see how many months this will take: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=250264.


----------



## monwarez (Oct 31, 2020)

redacted said:


> Hello! I was wondering if Dota 2 works. I guess VAC doesn't really work, from my understanding of the github page, but maybe someone got it to work under proton? It really is the only thing that's keeping me on linux.


Dota 2 launch, and I can run a solo training with bot without major issue
There is just some stutter that maybe due to unimplemented ioctl

```
(MachineIDInfoTh): ioctl fd=207, cmd=0x8946
```
However you will not able to enter multiplayer games


----------



## shuryanc (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi Alex, do you know if there's any trick to start steam linux games that support Vulkan only?


----------



## shkhln (Nov 1, 2020)

shuryanc said:


> if there's any trick to start steam linux games that support Vulkan only?


What exactly is the issue?


----------



## shuryanc (Nov 2, 2020)

shkhln said:


> What exactly is the issue?


Hi Alex, I tried to run X4 (no proton is needed as it has linux client), which runs under Vulkan only.
The below error was received. So I am thinking if this is caused by running native linux game with Vulkan.

[=ERROR=] 0.00 FATAL ERROR (version 3.30 - Code revision: 414400): A fatal error has occurred and X cannot recover:
Vulkan::CreateMemoryHeaps() Couldn't allocate heap 9
Version: 3.30 - Code revision: 414400

Please inform EGOSOFT GmbH technical support.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 2, 2020)

shuryanc said:


> The below error was received. So I am thinking if this is caused by running native linux game with Vulkan.
> 
> [=ERROR=] 0.00 FATAL ERROR (version 3.30 - Code revision: 414400): A fatal error has occurred and X cannot recover:
> Vulkan::CreateMemoryHeaps() Couldn't allocate heap 9
> Version: 3.30 - Code revision: 414400


Apparently, the game won't run with 2 GB VRAM: https://forum.egosoft.com/viewtopic.php?t=404958#p4779896. Nothing to do with the GPU driver.


----------



## shuryanc (Nov 2, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Apparently, the game won't run with 2 GB VRAM: https://forum.egosoft.com/viewtopic.php?t=404958#p4779896. Nothing to do with the GPU driver.


As my card has 4GB memory, I just tried again. Its strange that the game suddenly works .

By the way, customer proton and ge and World of Warships also works, and perfectly!


----------



## shkhln (Nov 2, 2020)

shuryanc said:


> As my card has 4GB memory, I just tried again. Its strange that the game suddenly works .


Your Proton screenshots featured GT 1030, which only comes with 2 GB VRAM. In any case, if you are using Firefox, make sure to terminate it before starting resource-intensive games.


----------



## shuryanc (Nov 2, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Your Proton screenshots featured GT 1030, which only comes with 2 GB VRAM. In any case, if you are using Firefox, make sure to terminate it before starting resource-intensive games.


I just checked again. You are right, it has 2GB only. Thanks!


----------



## isseeder96 (Nov 6, 2020)

Can someone test cs 1.6 on multiplayer please?
VAC does nothing on cs 1.6 so I am wodnering if it will work.

If you've played before, a russian probably overwrote your master server list. In which case, here is another: 


			https://pastebin.com/raw/PBkYVTFM
		

goes here Steam/steamapps/common/Half-Life/platform/config/ServerBrowser.vdf


----------



## shkhln (Nov 6, 2020)

isseeder96 said:


> If you've played before, a russian probably overwrote your master server list.


FYI, this forum is also thoroughly infiltrated by Russians.



isseeder96 said:


> In which case, here is another:
> 
> 
> https://pastebin.com/raw/PBkYVTFM
> ...


There is no way in hell Hetzner and Leaseweb host any official CS servers. Valve has their own public IP ranges (155.133.224.0 - 155.133.255.255, 208.64.200.0 - 208.64.203.255, etc.).


----------



## isseeder96 (Nov 11, 2020)

Sorry, I got that from youtube. It was working for me, but I have no original to compare it to.
I get to see a large range of servers in all countries when using them, though.


----------



## isseeder96 (Nov 15, 2020)

Is there any way this can be used to run steamcmd


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 6, 2020)

Hi there! Updated my system to 12.2 a few days ago and wanted to try a complete new installation of linux-steam-client as package this time. First of all, I created a new account (steam3) and then as user in the new account, following the instructions, I did "steam-install" and "steam", but I got the following error (please see screenshot):


----------



## shkhln (Dec 6, 2020)

cabriofahrer said:


> Hi there! Updated my system to 12.2 a few days ago and wanted to try a complete new installation of linux-steam-client as package this time. First of all, I created a new account (steam3) and then as user in the new account, following the instructions, I did "steam-install" and "steam", but I got the following error (please see screenshot):


`which steam`?


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 6, 2020)

```
steam3@amd64:/usr/home/steam3/Desktop $ which steam
/usr/bin/steam
steam3@amd64:/usr/home/steam3/Desktop $
```


----------



## shkhln (Dec 6, 2020)

And where did you get this executable?


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 6, 2020)

I simply performed a 
	
	



```
pkg install linux-steam-utils
```
. Using 12.2 and quarterly packages.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 6, 2020)

Packages live in /usr/local.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 6, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Packages live in /usr/local.


Is it possible that this is a leftover from the old installation before you created the port? But I thought this was in /opt or something and I had to invoke it in the folder with "./steam"


----------



## shkhln (Dec 6, 2020)

`head -n 100 /usr/bin/steam`


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 6, 2020)

```
$ ls /usr/local/
bin                my.cnf
bin32                openoffice-4.1.0
etc                openssl
include                poudriere
info                sbin
lib                share
lib32                steam-utils
libdata                tests
libexec                var
llvm33                www
llvm80                x86_64-portbld-freebsd12.1
man
$ ls /usr/local/steam-utils/
bin    lib32    lib64    lxbin
$ head -n 100 /usr/bin/steam
#!/usr/bin/env bash
#
# This is the Steam script that typically resides in /usr/bin
# It will create the Steam bootstrap if necessary and then launch steam.

# Get the full name of this script
export STEAMSCRIPT="$(cd "${0%/*}" && echo "$PWD")/${0##*/}"

# When this version is incremented a new package will be deployed to:
#    http://repo.steampowered.com/steam
# and an e-mail will be sent to the steam package update mailing list:
#    steamrepo@list.valvesoftware.com
# You can subscribe to this list at:
#     https://list.valvesoftware.com/mailman/listinfo/steamrepo
export STEAMSCRIPT_VERSION=100051

# Set up domain for script localization
export TEXTDOMAIN=steam

function show_message()
{
    style=$1
    shift
    if ! zenity "$style" --text="$*" 2>/dev/null; then
        case "$style" in
        --error)
            title=$"Error"
            ;;
        --warning)
            title=$"Warning"
            ;;
        *)
            title=$"Note"
            ;;
        esac

        # Save the prompt in a temporary file because it can have newlines in it
        tmpfile="$(mktemp || echo "/tmp/steam_message.txt")"
        echo -e "$*" >"$tmpfile"
        xterm -T "$title" -e "cat $tmpfile; echo -n 'Press enter to continue: '; read input"
        rm -f "$tmpfile"
    fi
}

function detect_platform()
{
    # Maybe be smarter someday
    # Right now this is the only platform we have a bootstrap for, so hard-code it.
    echo ubuntu12_32
}

function setup_variables()
{
    STEAMPACKAGE="${0##*/}"
    STEAMCONFIG=~/.steam
    STEAMDATALINK="$STEAMCONFIG/$STEAMPACKAGE"
    STEAMBOOTSTRAP=steam.sh
    LAUNCHSTEAMDIR="$(readlink -e -q "$STEAMDATALINK")"
    LAUNCHSTEAMPLATFORM="$(detect_platform)"
    LAUNCHSTEAMBOOTSTRAPFILE="$(dirname "$STEAMSCRIPT")/bootstraplinux_$LAUNCHSTEAMPLATFORM.tar.xz"
    if [ ! -f "$LAUNCHSTEAMBOOTSTRAPFILE" ]; then
        LAUNCHSTEAMBOOTSTRAPFILE="/usr/lib/$STEAMPACKAGE/bootstraplinux_$LAUNCHSTEAMPLATFORM.tar.xz"
    fi

    # Get the default data path
    STEAM_DATA_HOME="${XDG_DATA_HOME:-$HOME/.local/share}"
    case "$STEAMPACKAGE" in
        steam)
            CLASSICSTEAMDIR="$HOME/Steam"
            DEFAULTSTEAMDIR="$STEAM_DATA_HOME/Steam"
            ;;
        steambeta)
            CLASSICSTEAMDIR="$HOME/SteamBeta"
            DEFAULTSTEAMDIR="$STEAM_DATA_HOME/SteamBeta"
            ;;
        *)
            echo $"Unknown Steam package '$STEAMPACKAGE'"
            exit 1
            ;;
    esac

    # Create the config directory if needed
    if [[ ! -d "$STEAMCONFIG" ]]; then
        mkdir "$STEAMCONFIG"
    fi
}

function install_bootstrap()
{
    STEAMDIR="$1"

    # Save the umask and set strong permissions
    omask="$(umask)"
    umask 0077

    echo $"Setting up Steam content in $STEAMDIR"
    mkdir -p "$STEAMDIR"
    cd "$STEAMDIR"
    if ! tar xJf "$LAUNCHSTEAMBOOTSTRAPFILE" ; then
        echo $"Failed to extract $LAUNCHSTEAMBOOTSTRAPFILE, aborting installation."
$
```


----------



## shkhln (Dec 6, 2020)

Not mine, obviously.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 6, 2020)

So what is this then? What are you saying?


```
$ pkg info -D linux-steam-utils
linux-steam-utils-20200913:
On install:
Please note, this is an unofficial wrapper for the Steam client
and as such it is supported on a best effort basis.

Additional dependencies:
- If you use a NVIDIA card, you need to install a suitable
  x11/linux-nvidia-libs(-xxx) port.

Setup:

1. Create a dedicated FreeBSD non-wheel user account for Steam. Switch to it.
2. Run `steam-install` to download the Steam bootstrap executable.
3. Run `steam` to download updates and start Steam.

Limitations:

- Sandbox is disabled for the web browser component.
- Valve Anti-Cheat doesn't seem to work properly.
- No controller input, no streaming, no VR.
- No Proton (Steam Play).

$
```


----------



## shkhln (Dec 6, 2020)

cabriofahrer said:


> So what is this then? What are you saying?


Is that an accusation?


----------



## cabriofahrer (Dec 6, 2020)

Accusing you of what? I have explained what I have installed and how, following the instructions and standard procedure. And now you are saying this port is not yours? How would I know?


----------



## Jose (Dec 6, 2020)

That /usr/bin/steam script was not installed by Shkhln's port. It's the default Valve Ubuntu Linux script:

```
function detect_platform()
{
    # Maybe be smarter someday
    # Right now this is the only platform we have a bootstrap for, so hard-code it.
    echo ubuntu12_32
}
```
It definitely won't work on Freebsd, and probably won't work on many Linuxes that are not that version of Ubuntu either. It will always be called preferentially over Shkhln's script because /usr/bin occurs before usr/local/bin in the `PATH` variable.

Figure out what or who installed it and remove it.


----------



## scratchi (Dec 13, 2020)

Hello,

Horizon Chase Turbo is working.  Needs fmodfix for audio.  There is a free Rookie Series DLC, if installed, game doesn't launch; just hangs on splash screen.  So don't install that DLC, base game works fine.

I also tried 'Neko Ghost, Jump! Prologue', which is a demo of this game; it launches, intro plays fine, but then my system hangs at the level selection map.  The music still plays, but I can't click on anything and game is unresponsive.  It could be just my PC though since I'm using Fermi graphics card, so would be nice if someone gave this demo a try on a better spec'ed system to see how it plays.  Looks like a fun game, uses Unreal Engine.


----------



## shkhln (Dec 13, 2020)

scratchi said:


> Horizon Chase Turbo is working. Needs fmodfix for audio.


Are you on FreeBSD 12.2?


----------



## scratchi (Dec 13, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Are you on FreeBSD 12.2?


No, not yet, still on 12.1.  Maybe I'll take a snapshot and update tonight...will let you know when I do


----------



## scratchi (Dec 27, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Are you on FreeBSD 12.2?


Hello,

So I finally got around to updating to 12.2.  All good, everything works and don't need to add fmodfix.so to launch option.

Also, another game that's working for me now is Major Mayhem (started working on 12.1 with fmodfix).  I love this game, it's so much fun! 

Thank you


----------



## shkhln (Dec 27, 2020)

And the DLC is still broken?


----------



## scratchi (Dec 27, 2020)

shkhln said:


> And the DLC is still broken?


Hey, it's working now!

Thank you


----------



## shkhln (Jan 2, 2021)

Menelkir, frakswe

On account of the winter sale, I checked a few reported Linux games.

Knytt Underground, Stealth Bastard Deluxe and Super Meat Boy seem to be ok. Serpent in the Staglands works as well, although it leaves a core dump on exit (?), which isn't great. EDGE requires a workaround: `LD_PRELOAD=${LD_PRELOAD}:pathfix.so %command%`. Braid works with `DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=nope %command%`.

Should I update the compatibility table accordingly?


----------



## Menelkir (Jan 3, 2021)

shkhln said:


> Menelkir, frakswe
> 
> On account of the winter sale, I checked a few reported Linux games.
> 
> ...


I didn't tested again, but sure. If works for you, it'll help for someone else in the future.


----------



## scratchi (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello,

Sky Force Anniversary and Sky Force Reloaded both work perfectly.

Thank you


----------



## pbp_jackd (Jan 19, 2021)

Just testing on my laptop which runs 12.2.
I get the following seg fault (complete log attached). Any idea ?

`steam@mate:~ $ /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
[2021-01-19 22:07:03] Startup - updater built Dec 20 2020 23:07:02
/tmp/dumps is not owned by us - delete and recreate
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
Looks like steam didn't shutdown cleanly, scheduling immediate update check
[2021-01-19 22:07:03] Failed to load cached hosts file (File 'update_hosts_cached.vdf' not found), using defaults
[2021-01-19 22:07:03] Using the following download hosts for Public, Realm steamglobal
[2021-01-19 22:07:03] 1. http://client-download.steampowered.com, /client/, Realm 'steamglobal', weight was 100, source = 'baked in'
[2021-01-19 22:07:03] 2. http://media.steampowered.com, /client/, Realm 'steamglobal', weight was 1, source = 'baked in'
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
[2021-01-19 22:07:03] Checking for update on startup
[2021-01-19 22:07:03] Checking for available updates...
[2021-01-19 22:07:03] Downloading manifest: http://client-download.steampowered.com/client/steam_client_ubuntu12
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
[2021-01-19 22:07:03] Download skipped: /client/steam_client_ubuntu12 version 1608507519, installed version 1608507519, downloaded version 0
[2021-01-19 22:07:03] Nothing to do
[2021-01-19 22:07:03] Verifying installation...
[2021-01-19 22:07:03] Performing checksum verification of executable files
[2021-01-19 22:07:04] Verification complete
Loaded SDL version 2.0.14-6278618
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
sh: lspci: command not found
[[LD_PRELOAD=webfix.so '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_64/steamwebhelper.sh' '-lang=en_US' '-cachedir=/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/config/htmlcache' '-steampid=44508' '-buildid=1608507519' '-steamid=0' '-cachedir=/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/config/htmlcache' '-steamuniverse=Public' '-clientui=/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/clientui' --enable-blink-features=ResizeObserver,Worklet,AudioWorklet --enable-media-stream --enable-smooth-scrolling --password-store=basic '--log-file=/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/logs/cef_log.txt' --no-sandbox --no-zygote --in-process-gpu]]
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
STEAM_RUNTIME_HEAVY: ./steam-runtime-heavy
[[CEF version = 79.0.0.2153, Chrome version = 79.0.3945.117]]
[0119/220704.707408:INFO:crash_reporting.cc(247)] Crash reporting enabled for process: browser
[0119/220704.714472:ERROR:address_tracker_linux.cc(152)] Could not create NETLINK socket: Address family not supported by protocol (97)
[0119/220704.714468:ERROR:file_path_watcher_linux.cc(313)] inotify_init() failed: Function not implemented (38)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
CAppInfoCacheReadFromDiskThread took 0 milliseconds to initialize
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
CApplicationManagerPopulateThread took 0 milliseconds to initialize (will have waited on CAppInfoCacheReadFromDiskThread)
src/common/net.cpp (2028) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
src/common/net.cpp (2028) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
ExceptionHandler::WaitForContinueSignal sys_read failed:ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump waitpid failed:No child processes
No minidump written, nothing to upload.
Bad file descriptor
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
Warning: failed to init scheduler: failed to get rlimit
Warning: failed to set thread priority: per-thread setup failed
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for priority 8
Warning: failed to init scheduler: failed to get rlimit
Warning: support for elevated priorities is most likely unavailable, suppressing future warnings
Warning: failed to set thread priority: per-thread setup failed
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
src/common/net.cpp (2028) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
src/common/net.cpp (2028) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
src/common/net.cpp (2028) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
src/common/net.cpp (2028) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1608507519)
src/common/net.cpp (2028) : Assertion Failed: Unable to set default socket options, error 22
s`


----------



## shkhln (Jan 19, 2021)

This is a known bug fixed in https://github.com/freebsd/drm-kmod/commit/fd879cb4ba33ba86d12e624475314502fa590142; x11@ won't backport the fix to drm-fbsd12.0-kmod, so you should force DRI2 by setting the LIBGL_DRI3_DISABLE environment variable to 1.


----------



## pbp_jackd (Jan 19, 2021)

shkhln said:


> This is a known bug fixed in https://github.com/freebsd/drm-kmod/commit/fd879cb4ba33ba86d12e624475314502fa590142; x11@ won't backport the fix to drm-fbsd12.0-kmod, so you should force DRI2 by setting the LIBGL_DRI3_DISABLE environment variable to 1.


Great! works! Thank you.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 30, 2021)

FYI, emulators/wine-proton has been available for more than a few weeks now. The setup procedure should work for FreeBSD 12. Well, hopefully it works. I'm a bit short on feedback and that prevents me from polishing rough parts.


----------



## isseeder96 (Feb 9, 2021)

People who have tried games that make extensive use of "webshit" (chromium, awesomium, webkit) 
Do you have work arounds? Every game I try like that just crashes to desktop  cannot even get an error produced. 

One major example would be Garry's mod 64bit beta branch.


----------



## isseeder96 (Feb 9, 2021)

Would this work on DragonflyBSD or NetBSD too or there would no gpu accel?


----------



## shkhln (Feb 9, 2021)

isseeder96 said:


> People who have tried games that make extensive use of "webshit" (chromium, awesomium, webkit)
> Do you have work arounds? Every game I try like that just crashes to desktop  cannot even get an error produced.


All known workarounds are listed at https://github.com/shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils/wiki/Compatibility.



isseeder96 said:


> One major example would be Garry's mod 64bit beta branch.


Try setting the launch options to `%command% --no-sandbox --no-zygote`.



isseeder96 said:


> Would this work on DragonflyBSD or NetBSD too or there would no gpu accel?


DragonflyBSD got rid of its Linux emulation layer quite a while ago due to lack of manpower. I don't know in what state NetBSD's implementation is, however it's not anywhere close to be able to run something as complex as Steam.

In general, NetBSD as a project mirrors FreeBSD, except that they don't have a lot of corporate interest (if any) and thus no donation money. The majority of recent FreeBSD Linuxulator and DRM drivers work is actually paid by the foundation with said money, NetBSD can't really match that.


----------



## watch.out (Feb 11, 2021)

Installed both Conquest of Elysium IV and Dominions V.
"error while loading shared libraries: libSDL2-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"


----------



## shkhln (Feb 12, 2021)

watch.out said:


> Installed both Conquest of Elysium IV and Dominions V.
> "error while loading shared libraries: libSDL2-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"


Are you trying to run them directly (that is, without Steam)?


----------



## watch.out (Feb 12, 2021)

shkhln said:


> Are you trying to run them directly (that is, without Steam)?


I installed them both via the Steamuxulation installer, and have tested the windows binaries with Wine (Proton does not run), where they work. Yes, i tried running them outside of Steam - probably a mistake by a Noob. How do i run them and get an error message stating how they are broken from inside Steam ? I am new to debugging and don't know where the relevant logs are in the Steam directory.

On another note, Star Traders: 4X Empires, Star Traders: Frontiers, Heroes of Steel RPG and Templar Battleforce work fine.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 12, 2021)

watch.out said:


> I installed them both via the Steamuxulation installer, and have tested the windows binaries with Wine, where they work.


Now, what Wine has to do with this?



watch.out said:


> How do i run them and get an error message stating how they are broken from inside Steam ?


Start the Steam client itself from a terminal (a graphical terminal emulator program such as xfce4-terminal), there isn't any reason not to, really. If you made a desktop entry for Steam, you can enable terminal in it's properties.


----------



## watch.out (Feb 12, 2021)

shkhln said:


> Now, what Wine has to do with this? Start the Steam client itself from a terminal (a graphical terminal emulator program such as xfce4-terminal), there isn't any reason not to, really. If you made a desktop entry for Steam, you can enable terminal in it's properties.



Nothing really, was only wondering if install was broken. Also i figured out why the error messages weren't showing up in the terminal; i had to fix /etc/machine-id first - it allowed new error messages after that.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 12, 2021)

watch.out said:


> Nothing really, was only wondering if install was broken. Also i figured out why the error messages weren't showing up in the terminal; i had to fix /etc/machine-id first - it allowed new error messages after that.


Ah, I see. D-Bus works in mysterious ways.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 12, 2021)

I just dropped a yet another workaround (can't help myself, sorry) into steam-utils. This one deals with Unity games crashing on startup with a stack overflow error. Typically they print something like "Stack overflow in unmanaged: IP: 0x801911013, fault addr: 0x7ffffffe7c58". To check whether this might be applicable to your games run `grep -i "stack overflow" ~/.config/unity3d/*/*/*.log`. Then in Steam set the launch options to `LD_PRELOAD=${LD_PRELOAD}:unityfix.so %command%`.


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello, I tried to install proton. Now I have "emulators/wine-proton" in Settings - Steam Play (for some reason it is not active), but the games do not start. I tried: Creativerse, Worms, Easy cat timer. FreeBSD 12.2. Why?


```
sudo pkg ins git
git clone https://github.com/shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils.git
sudo pkg ins gcc
sudo pkg ins linux-c7-devtools ruby
sudo pkg install wine-proton libc6-shim python3
cd linuxulator-steam-utils
make
sudo make install
sudo pw useradd steamdev -m
sudo su steamdev -c /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam-install
sudo su steamdev -c /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam
sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-pkg32 install wine-proton mesa-dri'
cd /home/steamdev
sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/steam "steam://install/1420170"'
sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/steam "steam://install/1391110"'
cd /home/steamdev/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/SteamLinuxRuntime_soldier/
sudo su steamdev -c 'mkdir com.valvesoftware.SteamRuntime.Platform-amd64,i386-soldier-runtime'
sudo su steamdev -c 'tar xvfz ./com.valvesoftware.SteamRuntime.Platform-amd64,i386-soldier-runtime.tar.gz -C ./com.valvesoftware.SteamRuntime.Platform-amd64,i386-soldier-runtime'
sudo su steamdev -c /opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-register-proton
echo 'close steam'
sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/steam "steam://install/280790"'
sudo su steamdev -c /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam
echo 'Select emulators/wine-proton in Properties -> Compatibility (per game) or Settings -> Steam Play (globally)'
echo 'restart steam'
```


----------



## shkhln (Feb 18, 2021)

Did you make this video just to hide the relevant terminal window behind the other terminal window?


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 18, 2021)

No, steam is started in the first terminal - it interferes with entering commands, the second terminal - to continue entering commands. Если вы из России можите меня спрашивать на русском, так удобно.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 18, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> No, steam is started in the first terminal - it interferes with entering commands, the second terminal - to continue entering commands.


You need to show the output corresponding to your attempt to start a game. Preferably as text, videos are incredibly annoying for that sort of thing.



SteamBSD said:


> Если вы из России можите меня спрашивать на русском, так удобно.


I'll save myself the embarrassment.


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 18, 2021)

[admin@ ~]$ sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/steam "steam://run/280790"'
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
[2021-02-19 12:10:04] Startup - updater built Feb 12 2021 23:21:33
/tmp/dumps is not owned by us - delete and recreate
Unable to delete /tmp/dumps. Continuing anyway.
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
[2021-02-19 12:10:05] Using the following download hosts for Public, Realm steamglobal
[2021-02-19 12:10:05] 1. https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.com, /client/, Realm 'steamglobal', weight was 100, source = 'update_hosts_cached.vdf'
[2021-02-19 12:10:05] 2. https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com, /client/, Realm 'steamglobal', weight was 100, source = 'update_hosts_cached.vdf'
[2021-02-19 12:10:05] 3. http://media.steampowered.com, /client/, Realm 'steamglobal', weight was 1, source = 'baked in'
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
[2021-02-19 12:10:05] Verifying installation...
[2021-02-19 12:10:05] Verification complete
Loaded SDL version 2.0.15-6363475
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
sh: lspci: команда не найдена
[[LD_PRELOAD=webfix.so '/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_64/steamwebhelper.sh' '-lang=en_US' '-cachedir=/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/config/htmlcache' '-steampid=13638' '-buildid=1613176728' '-steamid=0' '-cachedir=/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/config/htmlcache' '-steamuniverse=Public' '-realm=Global' '-clientui=/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/clientui' --enable-blink-features=ResizeObserver,Worklet,AudioWorklet --enable-media-stream --enable-smooth-scrolling --password-store=basic '--log-file=/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/logs/cef_log.txt' --no-sandbox --no-zygote --in-process-gpu]]
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
STEAM_RUNTIME_HEAVY: ./steam-runtime-heavy
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for 8: -1: setpriority() failed
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for 8: -1: setpriority() failed
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for priority 8
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for priority 8
Warning: support for elevated priorities is most likely unavailable, suppressing future warnings
Warning: support for elevated priorities is most likely unavailable, suppressing future warnings
CAppInfoCacheReadFromDiskThread took 48 milliseconds to initialize
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
CApplicationManagerPopulateThread took 1451 milliseconds to initialize (will have waited on CAppInfoCacheReadFromDiskThread)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Proceed to auto login

(steam:13638): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: 12:10:09.200: g_object_new_valist: assertion 'G_TYPE_IS_OBJECT (object_type)' failed
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
[[CEF version = 79.0.0.2157, Chrome version = 79.0.3945.117]]
[0219/121009.707139:INFO:crash_reporting.cc(247)] Crash reporting enabled for process: browser
[0219/121009.714287:ERROR:address_tracker_linux.cc(152)] Could not create NETLINK socket: Семейство адресов не поддерживается протоколом (97)
[0219/121009.714287:ERROR:file_path_watcher_linux.cc(313)] inotify_init() failed: Функция не реализована (38)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Opted-in Controller Mask for AppId 0: 0

(steam:13638): Gtk-WARNING **: 12:10:19.674: gtk_disable_setlocale() must be called before gtk_init()
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
roaming config store loaded successfully - 2302 bytes.
migrating temporary roaming config store
BRefreshApplicationsInLibrary 1: 5ms
[0219/121022.167664:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: UserID with value: 0
[0219/121022.167723:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: BuildID with value: 1613172115
[0219/121022.167728:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: SteamUniverse with value: Public
[0219/121022.167732:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: Vendor with value: Valve
[0219/121022.168565:INFO:crash_reporting.cc(247)] Crash reporting enabled for process: utility
[0219/121022.170807:ERROR:file_path_watcher_linux.cc(313)] inotify_init() failed: Функция не реализована (38)
[0219/121022.170810:ERROR:address_tracker_linux.cc(152)] Could not create NETLINK socket: Семейство адресов не поддерживается протоколом (97)
[0219/121022.919193:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: UserID with value: 0
[0219/121022.919264:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: BuildID with value: 1613172115
[0219/121022.919268:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: SteamUniverse with value: Public
[0219/121022.919272:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: Vendor with value: Valve
[0219/121022.920447:INFO:crash_reporting.cc(247)] Crash reporting enabled for process: renderer
[0219/121023.000949:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: UserID with value: 0
[0219/121023.001046:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: BuildID with value: 1613172115
[0219/121023.001053:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: SteamUniverse with value: Public
[0219/121023.001059:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: Vendor with value: Valve
[0219/121023.002620:INFO:crash_reporting.cc(247)] Crash reporting enabled for process: renderer
[0219/121023.069880:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: UserID with value: 0
[0219/121023.069969:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: BuildID with value: 1613172115
[0219/121023.069976:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: SteamUniverse with value: Public
[0219/121023.069981:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: Vendor with value: Valve
[0219/121023.071429:INFO:crash_reporting.cc(247)] Crash reporting enabled for process: renderer
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Failed to init SteamVR because it isn't installed
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
sh: lspci: команда не найдена
ExecCommandLine: "'/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steam' 'steam://run/280790'"
ExecuteSteamURL: "steam://run/280790"
System startup time: 18.97 seconds
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for 4: -1: setpriority() failed
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for priority 4
Warning: support for elevated priorities is most likely unavailable, suppressing future warnings
[0219/121025.413343:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: UserID with value: 0
[0219/121025.413424:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: BuildID with value: 1613172115
[0219/121025.413430:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: SteamUniverse with value: Public
[0219/121025.413434:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: Vendor with value: Valve
[0219/121025.414663:INFO:crash_reporting.cc(247)] Crash reporting enabled for process: renderer
[0219/121025.424389:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: UserID with value: 0
[0219/121025.424479:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: BuildID with value: 1613172115
[0219/121025.424486:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: SteamUniverse with value: Public
[0219/121025.424491:WARNING:crash_reporting.cc(286)] Failed to set crash key: Vendor with value: Valve
[0219/121025.425752:INFO:crash_reporting.cc(247)] Crash reporting enabled for process: renderer
GameAction [AppID 280790, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp changed task to ProcessingInstallScript with ""
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for 4: -1: setpriority() failed
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for priority 4
Warning: support for elevated priorities is most likely unavailable, suppressing future warnings
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
[0219/121025.760247:ERROR:bus.cc(393)] Failed to connect to the bus: Failed to connect to socket /run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Нет такого файла или каталога
[0219/121025.760317:ERROR:bus.cc(393)] Failed to connect to the bus: Failed to connect to socket /run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Нет такого файла или каталога
[0219/121025.760376:ERROR:bus.cc(393)] Failed to connect to the bus: Failed to connect to socket /run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Нет такого файла или каталога
[0219/121025.760391:WARNINGroperty.cc(145)] DaemonVersion: GetAndBlock: failed.
[0219/121025.760421:ERROR:bus.cc(393)] Failed to connect to the bus: Failed to connect to socket /run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Нет такого файла или каталога
[0219/121025.760452:ERROR:bus.cc(393)] Failed to connect to the bus: Failed to connect to socket /run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Нет такого файла или каталога
shim init
shim init
BuildCompleteAppOverviewChange: 107
RegisterForAppOverview 1: 12ms
RegisterForAppOverview 2: 12ms
wine: '/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/steamapps/compatdata/280790/pfx' is a 64-bit installation, it cannot be used with a 32-bit wineserver.
wine: '/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/steamapps/compatdata/280790/pfx' is a 64-bit installation, it cannot be used with a 32-bit wineserver.
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/compatibilitytools.d/FreeBSD_Proton/proton/proton", line 967, in <module>
    path = subprocess.check_output([g_proton.wine_bin, "winepath", "-w", sys.argv[2]], env=g_session.env, stderr=g_session.log_file)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/subprocess.py", line 411, in check_output
    **kwargs).stdout
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/subprocess.py", line 512, in run
    output=stdout, stderr=stderr)
subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/compatibilitytools.d/FreeBSD_Proton/proton/dist/bin/wine', 'winepath', '-w', '/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/Creativerse']' returned non-zero exit status 1.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
shim init
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for -10: -1: setpriority() failed
wine: '/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/steamapps/compatdata/280790/pfx' is a 64-bit installation, it cannot be used with a 32-bit wineserver.
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/compatibilitytools.d/FreeBSD_Proton/proton/proton", line 967, in <module>
    path = subprocess.check_output([g_proton.wine_bin, "winepath", "-w", sys.argv[2]], env=g_session.env, stderr=g_session.log_file)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/subprocess.py", line 411, in check_output
    **kwargs).stdout
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.7/subprocess.py", line 512, in run
    output=stdout, stderr=stderr)
subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/compatibilitytools.d/FreeBSD_Proton/proton/dist/bin/wine', 'winepath', '-w', '/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/Steamworks Shared']' returned non-zero exit status 1.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
nv-sglrun /opt/steam-utils/lxbin/../bin/lsu-wine-env /usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/compatibilitytools.d/FreeBSD_Proton/proton/proton run /home/steamdev/.steam/steam/legacycompat/iscriptevaluator.exe legacycompat\evaluatorscript_280790.vdf
shim init
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
wine: '/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/steamapps/compatdata/280790/pfx' is a 64-bit installation, it cannot be used with a 32-bit wineserver.
shim init
GameAction [AppID 280790, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp changed task to SynchronizingCloud with ""
wine: '/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/steamapps/compatdata/280790/pfx' is a 64-bit installation, it cannot be used with a 32-bit wineserver.
GameAction [AppID 280790, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp changed task to SiteLicenseSeatCheckout with ""
GameAction [AppID 280790, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp changed task to CreatingProcess with ""
GameAction [AppID 280790, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp waiting for user response to CreatingProcess ""
GameAction [AppID 280790, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp continues with user response "CreatingProcess"
Opted-in Controller Mask for AppId 280790: 0
Game update: AppID 280790 "", ProcID 13778, IP 0.0.0.0:0
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
pid 13781 != 13779, skipping destruction (fork without exec?)
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
pid 13785 != 13779, skipping destruction (fork without exec?)
nv-sglrun /opt/steam-utils/lxbin/../bin/lsu-wine-env /usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/compatibilitytools.d/FreeBSD_Proton/proton/proton waitforexitandrun /usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/Creativerse/Creativerse.exe
Starting app 280790
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
>>> Adding process 13778 for game ID 280790
GameAction [AppID 280790, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp changed task to WaitingGameWindow with ""
>>> Adding process 13779 for game ID 280790
GameAction [AppID 280790, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp changed task to Completed with ""
shim init
>>> Adding process 13782 for game ID 280790
>>> Adding process 13780 for game ID 280790
wine: '/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/steamapps/compatdata/280790/pfx' is a 64-bit installation, it cannot be used with a 32-bit wineserver.
Game removed: AppID 280790 "", ProcID 13778 
Uploaded AppInterfaceStats to Steam
Exiting app 280790
No cached sticky mapping in ActivateActionSet.Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1613176728)
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for -10: -1: setpriority() failed


----------



## shkhln (Feb 18, 2021)

Are you sure you didn't make any modifications to the lsu-wine-env script?


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 18, 2021)

Absolutly
Just installation according to instructions
Linux game work perfect, but proton with problem


----------



## shkhln (Feb 18, 2021)

What `lsu-wine-env which wine`, `lsu-wine-env which wine64`, `lsu-wine-env which wineserver`, `lsu-wine-env which wineserver32` give you?


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 18, 2021)

[admin@ ~]$ sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env which wine'
/home/steamdev/.i386-wine-pkg/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wine
[admin@ ~]$ sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env which wine64'
/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wine64
[admin@ ~]$ sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env which wineserver'
/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wineserver
[admin@ ~]$ sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env which wineserver32'
/home/steamdev/.i386-wine-pkg/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wineserver32

---
The system has a regular i386-wine, it doesn't affect it in any way?
And also linux-steam-utils from packages (but in this case, I don't touch it, only commands from /opt/steam-utils/bin/)


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 18, 2021)

Spoiler: $ sudo pkg info



FAudio-21.01
adwaita-icon-theme-3.38.0
alsa-lib-1.1.2_2
aom-2.0.2
appres-1.0.5
apr-1.7.0.1.6.1_1
argp-standalone-1.3_4
argyllcms-1.9.2_5
at-spi2-atk-2.34.2
at-spi2-core-2.36.0
atk-2.36.0
avahi-app-0.8
bash-5.1.4
bash-completion-2.11,2
binutils-2.33.1_4,1
bitmap-1.0.9
ca_root_nss-3.58
cabextract-1.9.1
cairo-1.16.0_1,3
chromium-88.0.4324.150
colord-1.3.5_1
consolekit2-1.2.1_1
cups-2.3.3_1
curl-7.74.0
cvsps-2.1_2
dav1d-0.8.1
db5-5.3.28_7
dbus-1.12.20_3
dbus-glib-0.110
dconf-0.38.0
dejavu-2.37_1
desktop-file-utils-0.26
dotconf-1.3_1
double-conversion-3.1.5.19
encodings-1.0.5,1
espeak-1.48.04_7
etc_os-release-0.1_3
evdev-proto-5.8
expat-2.2.10
ffmpeg-4.3.1_9,1
fftw3-3.3.9
fftw3-float-3.3.9
flac-1.3.3
font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3_4
font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.3_4
font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.4_4
font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.4_4
font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.4_4
font-alias-1.0.4
font-arabic-misc-1.0.3_4
font-bh-100dpi-1.0.3_4
font-bh-75dpi-1.0.3_4
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.3_4
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.3_4
font-bh-ttf-1.0.3_4
font-bh-type1-1.0.3_4
font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3_4
font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.3_4
font-bitstream-type1-1.0.3_4
font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.3_4
font-cursor-misc-1.0.3_4
font-daewoo-misc-1.0.3_4
font-dec-misc-1.0.3_4
font-ibm-type1-1.0.3_4
font-isas-misc-1.0.3_4
font-jis-misc-1.0.3_4
font-micro-misc-1.0.3_4
font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.3_4
font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.4
font-misc-meltho-1.0.3_4
font-misc-misc-1.1.2_4
font-mutt-misc-1.0.3_4
font-schumacher-misc-1.1.2_4
font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.4_4
font-sony-misc-1.0.3_4
font-sun-misc-1.0.3_4
font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.3_4
font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_4
fontconfig-2.13.92_2,1
freeglut-3.0.0_2
freetype2-2.10.4
fribidi-1.0.10
gcc-9_4
gcc9-9.3.0_1
gdbm-1.18.1_1
gdk-pixbuf2-2.40.0
gettext-runtime-0.21
gettext-tools-0.21
giflib-5.2.1
git-2.30.1
gle-3.1.0_7
glib-2.66.4_1,1
gmake-4.3_2
gmp-6.2.1
gnome-pty-helper-0.40.2
gnome-themes-extra-3.28_2
gnome_subr-1.0
gnupg-2.2.26
gnutls-3.6.15
gobject-introspection-1.66.1,1
gpicview-0.2.5
graphite2-1.3.14
gstreamer1-1.16.2
gstreamer1-plugins-1.16.2_2
gstreamer1-plugins-good-1.16.2
gtk-update-icon-cache-3.24.24
gtk2-2.24.33
gtk3-3.24.24
harfbuzz-2.7.4
harfbuzz-icu-2.7.4_1
hicolor-icon-theme-0.17
i386-wine-5.0_1,1
iceauth-1.0.8_2
icu-68.2,1
imlib2-1.7.0,2
indexinfo-0.3.1
intltool-0.51.0_1
iso-codes-4.2
jansson-2.13.1
jasper-2.0.23
jbigkit-2.1_1
jpeg-turbo-2.0.6
jsoncpp-1.9.4
jxrlib-1.1
keybinder-0.3.1_5
lame-3.100_2
lcms2-2.11_1
leafpad-0.8.18.1_2
libFS-1.0.8
libGLU-9.0.1
libICE-1.0.10,1
libSM-1.2.3,1
libX11-1.6.12,1
libXScrnSaver-1.2.3_2
libXau-1.0.9
libXaw-1.0.13_3,2
libXcomposite-0.4.5,1
libXcursor-1.2.0
libXdamage-1.1.5
libXdmcp-1.1.3
libXext-1.3.4,1
libXfixes-5.0.3_2
libXfont-1.5.4_2,2
libXfont2-2.0.4
libXft-2.3.3
libXi-1.7.10,1
libXinerama-1.1.4_2,1
libXmu-1.1.3,1
libXpm-3.5.13
libXrandr-1.5.2
libXrender-0.9.10_2
libXres-1.2.0_2
libXt-1.2.0,1
libXtst-1.2.3_2
libXv-1.0.11_2,1
libXvMC-1.0.12
libXxf86dga-1.1.5
libXxf86vm-1.1.4_3
libass-0.15.0
libassuan-2.5.4
libc6-shim-20201024
libcddb-1.3.2_4
libdaemon-0.14_1
libdmx-1.1.4_2
libdrm-2.4.103,1
libdvbpsi-1.3.3
libdvdnav-6.1.0
libdvdread-6.1.0
libebml-1.4.1
libedit-3.1.20191231,1
libepoll-shim-0.0.20200602
libepoxy-1.5.4
liberation-fonts-ttf-2.1.2,2
libevdev-1.9.1.20200928
libevent-2.1.12
libexif-0.6.22
libffi-3.3_1
libfm-1.3.1
libfm-extra-1.3.1
libfontenc-1.1.4
libgcrypt-1.8.7
libglade2-2.6.4_10
libgpg-error-1.41
libgsf-1.14.47_1
libgudev-234
libiconv-1.16
libid3tag-0.15.1b_2
libidn-1.35
libidn2-2.3.0_1
libinput-1.16.4
libksba-1.5.0
libltdl-2.4.6
liblz4-1.9.3,1
libmatroska-1.6.2
libmtdev-1.1.6
libmysofa-1.1
libnghttp2-1.42.0
libnotify-0.7.9_1
libogg-1.3.4,4
libpaper-1.1.24.4
libpci-3.7.0_1
libpciaccess-0.16
libpthread-stubs-0.4
librsvg2-rust-2.50.2
libsamplerate-0.1.9_1
libsecret-0.20.4
libsndfile-1.0.30
libsoxr-0.1.3_2
libtasn1-4.16.0
libtextstyle-0.21
libtheora-1.1.1_7
libudev-devd-0.4.2_1
libunistring-0.9.10_1
libunwind-20200331_1
libv4l-1.20.0
libva-2.10.0
libvdpau-1.4
libvorbis-1.3.7_2,3
libvpx-1.9.0
libwacom-1.5
libwnck-2.30.7_1
libx264-0.161.3020
libxcb-1.14_1
libxkbcommon-1.0.3
libxkbfile-1.1.0
libxml2-2.9.10_2
libxshmfence-1.3
libxslt-1.1.34_1
libyaml-0.2.5
linux-c7-alsa-lib-1.1.8
linux-c7-alsa-plugins-oss-1.1.6_3
linux-c7-atk-2.28.1_1
linux-c7-cairo-1.15.12_1
linux-c7-dbus-libs-1.10.24_2
linux-c7-devtools-7.8.2003_3
linux-c7-dri-18.3.4_3
linux-c7-elfutils-libelf-0.176_1
linux-c7-elfutils-libs-0.176_1
linux-c7-expat-2.1.0_3
linux-c7-fontconfig-2.13.0
linux-c7-freetype-2.8_1
linux-c7-fribidi-1.0.2_1
linux-c7-gdk-pixbuf2-2.36.12
linux-c7-graphite2-1.3.10
linux-c7-gtk2-2.24.31
linux-c7-harfbuzz-1.7.5
linux-c7-jasper-libs-1.900.1_5
linux-c7-jbigkit-libs-2.0_2
linux-c7-jpeg-1.2.90_4
linux-c7-libdrm-2.4.97
linux-c7-libgcrypt-1.5.3_4
linux-c7-libgfortran-4.8.5_5
linux-c7-libglvnd-1.0.1
linux-c7-libgpg-error-1.12_2
linux-c7-libpciaccess-0.14
linux-c7-libpng-1.5.13_2
linux-c7-libthai-0.1.14_1
linux-c7-libtiff-4.0.3_4
linux-c7-lz4-1.7.5_1
linux-c7-nspr-4.21.0
linux-c7-nss-3.44.0_1
linux-c7-pango-1.42.4_1
linux-c7-pixman-0.34.0
linux-c7-sqlite-3.7.17_2
linux-c7-systemd-libs-219_9
linux-c7-wayland-1.15.0
linux-c7-xorg-libs-7.7_8
linux-nvidia-libs-440.100
linux-steam-utils-20201010
linux_base-c7-7.8.2003_1
liveMedia-2020.11.26,2
llvm10-10.0.1_4
lua52-5.2.4
lxappearance-0.6.3
lxappearance-obconf-0.2.3_1
lxde-common-0.99.2_1
lxde-icon-theme-0.5.1
lxde-meta-1.0_8
lxhotkey-0.1.0
lxinput-0.3.5
lxmenu-data-0.1.5
lxpanel-0.9.3
lxrandr-0.3.1
lxsession-0.5.4
lxtask-0.1.10
lxterminal-0.3.2
menu-cache-1.1.0
mesa-dri-20.2.3_1
mesa-libs-20.2.3
mkfontscale-1.2.1
mpc-1.1.0_2
mpfr-4.1.0
netpbm-10.91.01
nettle-3.6
noto-basic-2.0_1
npth-1.6
nspr-4.29
nss-3.61
nvidia-driver-440.100_1
nvidia-settings-440.100
obconf-2.0.4_2
openal-soft-1.20.1_2
openbox-3.6_7
opencv-core-3.4.1_37
openh264-2.1.1,2
opus-1.3.1
orc-0.4.31
p11-kit-0.23.22
p5-Authen-NTLM-1.09_1
p5-Authen-SASL-2.16_1
p5-CGI-4.51
p5-Clone-0.45
p5-Digest-HMAC-1.03_1
p5-Encode-Locale-1.05
p5-Error-0.17029
p5-File-Listing-6.14
p5-GSSAPI-0.28_1
p5-HTML-Parser-3.75
p5-HTML-Tagset-3.20_1
p5-HTTP-Cookies-6.09
p5-HTTP-Daemon-6.12
p5-HTTP-Date-6.05
p5-HTTP-Message-6.26
p5-HTTP-Negotiate-6.01_1
p5-IO-HTML-1.001_1
p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.72_1
p5-IO-Socket-SSL-2.068
p5-LWP-MediaTypes-6.04
p5-Mozilla-CA-20200520
p5-Net-HTTP-6.19
p5-Net-SSLeay-1.88
p5-Socket6-0.29
p5-Term-ReadKey-2.38_1
p5-TimeDate-2.33,1
p5-Try-Tiny-0.30
p5-URI-5.05
p5-WWW-RobotRules-6.02_1
p5-XML-Parser-2.44
p5-libwww-6.50
p5-subversion-1.14.1
pango-1.42.4_5
pciids-20201127
pcmanfm-1.3.1
pcre-8.44
pcre2-10.36
perl5-5.32.1_1
pinentry-1.1.0_7
pinentry-tty-1.1.0
pixman-0.40.0_1
pkg-1.16.1
pkgconf-1.7.3,1
png-1.6.37
polkit-0.118
portaudio-19.6.0_5,1
pulseaudio-13.0_2
py37-evdev-1.3.0
py37-pyudev-0.22.0
py37-setuptools-44.0.0
py37-six-1.15.0
python3-3_3
python37-3.7.9_1
qt5-core-5.15.2
qt5-dbus-5.15.2_1
qt5-gui-5.15.2_2
qt5-network-5.15.2_1
qt5-svg-5.15.2_1
qt5-widgets-5.15.2_1
qt5-x11extras-5.15.2_1
qtchooser-66_4
re2-20200401
readline-8.0.4
ruby-2.7.2_1,1
sdl2-2.0.12_3
serf-1.3.9_6
sessreg-1.1.2
setxkbmap-1.3.2
shared-mime-info-2.0
simplescreenrecorder-0.4.3
slim-1.3.6_21
smproxy-1.0.6
snappy-1.1.8
sndio-1.7.0
speech-dispatcher-0.8.8_1
speex-1.2.0,1
speexdsp-1.2.0
spidermonkey78-78.6.0
sqlite3-3.34.0,1
startup-notification-0.12_4
subversion-1.14.1
sudo-1.9.5p2
taglib-1.12.b.1_1
tiff-4.2.0
tpm-emulator-0.7.4_2
trousers-0.3.14_3
twm-1.0.11
twolame-0.4.0_1
unique-1.1.6_7
utf8proc-2.6.1
vlc-3.0.11_9,4
vte-0.28.2_3
vulkan-headers-1.2.165
vulkan-loader-1.2.165
wayland-1.18.0_4
wayland-protocols-1.20
webp-1.1.0
webrtc-audio-processing0-0.3.1_2
wine-gecko-2.47.1
wine-mono-4.9.4_1
wine-proton-5.13.2
winetricks-20191224
x11perf-1.6.1
x265-3.4_1
xauth-1.1
xbacklight-1.2.3
xbitmaps-1.1.2
xcalc-1.1.0
xcb-util-0.4.0_2,1
xcb-util-image-0.4.0_1
xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0_1
xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9_1
xcb-util-wm-0.4.1_3
xclock-1.0.9
xcmsdb-1.0.5
xconsole-1.0.7_1
xcursor-themes-1.0.6
xcursorgen-1.0.7
xdg-utils-1.1.3_1
xdpyinfo-1.3.2_3
xdriinfo-1.0.6_3
xev-1.2.4
xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0_4
xf86-input-libinput-0.30.0_1
xf86-input-mouse-1.9.3_3
xf86-video-scfb-0.0.5_2
xf86-video-vesa-2.5.0
xf86dga-1.0.3_1
xgamma-1.0.6
xgc-1.0.5
xhost-1.0.8
xinit-1.4.1,1
xinput-1.6.3
xkbcomp-1.4.4
xkbevd-1.1.4
xkbutils-1.0.4_2
xkeyboard-config-2.31
xkill-1.0.5
xlsatoms-1.1.3
xlsclients-1.1.4
xmessage-1.0.5
xmlcatmgr-2.2_2
xmodmap-1.0.10
xorg-7.7_3
xorg-apps-7.7_4
xorg-docs-1.7.1,1
xorg-drivers-7.7_6
xorg-fonts-7.7_1
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.7
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.7
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.7
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.7
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1
xorg-fonts-type1-7.7
xorg-libraries-7.7_4
xorg-server-1.20.9_1,1
xorgproto-2020.1
xpr-1.0.5
xprop-1.2.5
xrandr-1.5.1
xrdb-1.2.0
xrefresh-1.0.6
xscreensaver-5.44
xset-1.2.4_3
xsetroot-1.1.2
xterm-363
xtrans-1.4.0
xvid-1.3.7,1
xvinfo-1.1.4
xwd-1.0.7
xwininfo-1.1.5
xwud-1.0.5
zenity-3.32.0
zstd-1.4.5_1


----------



## shkhln (Feb 18, 2021)

`ls -lh ~/.steam/steam/compatibilitytools.d/FreeBSD_Proton/proton/dist/bin`?


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 18, 2021)

[admin@ ~]$ sudo su steamdev -c 'ls -lh ~/.steam/steam/compatibilitytools.d/FreeBSD_Proton/proton/dist/bin'
total 3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 steamdev  steamdev    60B 19 февр. 10:58 wine -> /home/steamdev/.i386-wine-pkg/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wine
lrwxr-xr-x  1 steamdev  steamdev    33B 19 февр. 10:58 wine64 -> /usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wine64
lrwxr-xr-x  1 steamdev  steamdev    37B 19 февр. 10:58 wineserver -> /usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wineserver


----------



## shkhln (Feb 18, 2021)

Start winecfg with `env WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine-test lsu-wine-env wine winecfg` in one terminal, run `procstat -b `pgrep wine`` in another. What does the latter command print?


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 18, 2021)

[admin@ ~]$ sudo su steamdev -c 'env WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine-test /opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env wine winecfg'
wine: created the configuration directory '/home/steamdev/.wine-test'
0012:errle:marshal_object couldn't get IPSFactory buffer for interface {00000131-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}
0012:errle:marshal_object couldn't get IPSFactory buffer for interface {6d5140c1-7436-11ce-8034-00aa006009fa}
0012:errle:StdMarshalImpl_MarshalInterface Failed to create ifstub, hres=0x80004002
0012:errle:CoMarshalInterface Failed to marshal the interface {6d5140c1-7436-11ce-8034-00aa006009fa}, 80004002
0012:errle:get_local_server_stream Failed: 80004002
0014:errle:marshal_object couldn't get IPSFactory buffer for interface {00000131-0000-0000-c000-000000000046}
0014:errle:marshal_object couldn't get IPSFactory buffer for interface {6d5140c1-7436-11ce-8034-00aa006009fa}
0014:errle:StdMarshalImpl_MarshalInterface Failed to create ifstub, hres=0x80004002
0014:errle:CoMarshalInterface Failed to marshal the interface {6d5140c1-7436-11ce-8034-00aa006009fa}, 80004002
0014:errle:get_local_server_stream Failed: 80004002
0017:fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet
0017:fixme:ntdll:NtQuerySystemInformation info_class SYSTEM_PERFORMANCE_INFORMATION
0017:err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot
0017:err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot
0017:err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot
0017:err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot
0019:fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet
0019:fixme:ntdll:NtQuerySystemInformation info_class SYSTEM_PERFORMANCE_INFORMATION
0019:err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot
0019:err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot
0019:err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot
0019:err:mscoree:LoadLibraryShim error reading registry key for installroot
0019:fixme:msi:internal_ui_handler internal UI not implemented for message 0x0b000000 (UI level = 5)
0019:fixme:msi:internal_ui_handler internal UI not implemented for message 0x0b000000 (UI level = 5)
0017:fixme:msi:internal_ui_handler internal UI not implemented for message 0x0b000000 (UI level = 1)
0017:fixme:msi:internal_ui_handler internal UI not implemented for message 0x0b000000 (UI level = 1)
001d:fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet
001d:fixme:ntdll:NtQuerySystemInformation info_class SYSTEM_PERFORMANCE_INFORMATION
001d:fixme:msi:internal_ui_handler internal UI not implemented for message 0x0b000000 (UI level = 1)
001d:fixme:msi:internal_ui_handler internal UI not implemented for message 0x0b000000 (UI level = 1)
0010:err:winediag:SECUR32_initNTLMSP ntlm_auth was not found or is outdated. Make sure that ntlm_auth >= 3.0.25 is in your path. Usually, you can find it in the winbind package of your distribution.
0010:fixme:dwmapiwmIsCompositionEnabled 6D95DD14
001f:fixme:iphlpapi:NotifyIpInterfaceChange (family 0, callback 0x6a0df537, context 0x39e880, init_notify 0, handle 0x131fcd8): stub
0010:fixme:ntdll:NtQuerySystemInformation info_class SYSTEM_PERFORMANCE_INFORMATION
wine: configuration in L"/home/steamdev/.wine-test" has been updated.


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 18, 2021)

I see GUI winecfg
and second terminal show me:
[admin@ ~]$ sudo procstat -b `pgrep wine`
  PID COMM                OSREL PATH
14382 wine32            1202000 /usr/home/steamdev/.i386-wine-pkg/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wine32
14380 wine32            1202000 /usr/home/steamdev/.i386-wine-pkg/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wine32
14363 wine32            1202000 /usr/home/steamdev/.i386-wine-pkg/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wine32
14356 wine32            1202000 /usr/home/steamdev/.i386-wine-pkg/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wine32
14352 wineserver        1201000 /usr/local/bin32/wineserver
14343 wine32            1202000 /usr/home/steamdev/.i386-wine-pkg/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wine32


----------



## shkhln (Feb 18, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> 14352 wineserver        1201000 /usr/local/bin32/wineserver


How on earth this thing is getting started? Did you add /usr/local/bin32 to your PATH?


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 18, 2021)

MMM, I dont know, its clean FreeBSD 12.2 + lib32, i have no modification system files.

Do I need to fix this path?

You mean you need to add to ~/.bashrc?

14352 wineserver 1201000 /usr/local/bin32/wineserver        -  I could not understand what this line is for?
---
In system i have i386-wine, winetricks -

This is to run the "Steam Desktop Autentificator"
I need this program to login steam
What do you think it takes to fix this?


----------



## shkhln (Feb 18, 2021)

`lsu-wine-env printenv PATH`?


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 18, 2021)

[admin@ ~]$ sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env printenv PATH'
/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/wine-proton/bin:/home/steamdev/.i386-wine-pkg/usr/local/wine-proton/bin:/usr/local/bin


----------



## shkhln (Feb 18, 2021)

Weird. You'll have to temporarily remove i386-wine to check whether it's somehow causing any conflicts.


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 18, 2021)

ok, one moment


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 18, 2021)

sudo pkg remove i386-wine
sudo pkg remove winetricks
sudo pkg remove wine-mono
sudo pkg remove wine-gecko
sudo pkg autoremove 
sudo reboot


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 18, 2021)

i delete completely wine,  reinstall linux-steam-utils and its still not work
$ sudo su steamdev -c 'env WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine-test /opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env wine winecfg'
empty (nothing)
$ sudo procstat -b `pgrep wine`
usage: procstat [--libxo] [-h] [-M core] [-N system] [-w interval] command
                [pid ... | core ...]


----------



## shkhln (Feb 18, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> $ sudo su steamdev -c 'env WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine-test /opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env wine winecfg'
> empty (nothing)


I can't see how this could give you no output at all.


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 19, 2021)

*It try to install on GhostBSD, but i got even more errors:*

[root@admin-ghostbsd-pc /usr/home/admin]# sudo su steamdev -c /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
[2021-02-19 14:41:20] Startup - updater built Apr  9 2019 22:48:20
ILocalize::AddFile() failed to load file "public/steambootstrapper_english.txt".
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
No protocol specified
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
../steamexe/updateui_xwin.cpp (339) : Assertion Failed: Could not open connection to X
../steamexe/updateui_xwin.cpp (339) : Assertion Failed: Could not open connection to X
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1.0)
sh: /usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/steam_msg.sh: Нет такого файла или каталога
ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump waitpid failed:No child processes
No minidump written, nothing to upload.
../steamexe/main.cpp (754) : Assertion Failed: failed to initialize update status ui, or create initial window
../steamexe/main.cpp (754) : Assertion Failed: failed to initialize update status ui, or create initial window


----------



## shkhln (Feb 19, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> [root@admin-ghostbsd-pc /usr/home/admin]#


Wtf is this account?


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 19, 2021)

*Wine proton no from pkg, only ports on GhostBSD:*

[root@admin-ghostbsd-pc /usr/ports/emulators/wine-proton]# make install clean
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for vulkan-loader-1.2.169
===>  Checking if vulkan-loader is already installed
===>   Registering installation for vulkan-loader-1.2.169 as automatic
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/vulkan-loader/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libvulkan.so.1.2.169:No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/vulkan-loader
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/wine-proton


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 19, 2021)

*On FreeBSD without preinstalled wine i do:*

$ env WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine-test /opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env wine winecfg
Segmentation fault


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 19, 2021)

[admin@ ~]$ sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env which wine'
/home/steamdev/.i386-wine-pkg/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wine
[admin@ ~]$ sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env which wine64'
/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wine64
[admin@ ~]$ sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env which wineserver'
/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wineserver
[admin@ ~]$ sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env which wineserver32'
/home/steamdev/.i386-wine-pkg/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wineserver32
[admin@ ~]$ sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env printenv PATH'
/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/wine-proton/bin:/home/steamdev/.i386-wine-pkg/usr/local/wine-proton/bin:/usr/local/bin


----------



## shkhln (Feb 19, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> *It try to install on GhostBSD, but i got even more errors:*
> 
> [root@admin-ghostbsd-pc /usr/home/admin]# sudo su steamdev -c /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam
> …
> ...


This actually means the DISPLAY environment variable is unset, probably as a result of all this dumb sudo su chaining.



SteamBSD said:


> make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/vulkan-loader


No idea. Not my problem either.



SteamBSD said:


> $ env WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine-test /opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env wine winecfg
> Segmentation fault


Is it a VM?


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 19, 2021)

I try without *sudo su steamdev* and still not work for GhostBSD
I use *sudo su steamdev -c *for automatic install proton


shkhln said:


> Is it a VM?


No, this is *real* machine: Pentium G4560, Nvidia GT 1030, 8 Gb RAM, HDD TOSHIBA 5400rpm


P.S
I understand you did a very difficult job (for which I am grateful to you), but people want this to work out of the box. I am trying to make a fully working distribution. You can download it and try it yourself (not advertising) by removing i386-wine and installing proton (installation is very fast: just choose disk and driver).
Download ISO or IMG: https://lpros.blogspot.com/p/download.html

This is a fresh distribution based FreeBSD 12.2 compiled two days ago

My commands final version for SteamBSD (actual for FreeBSD):


```
### remove wine installation
sudo pkg remove -y i386-wine
sudo pkg remove -y winetricks
sudo pkg remove -y wine-mono
sudo pkg remove -y wine-gecko
sudo rm -rf /home/admin/.wine
sudo reboot

### Dependeses
sudo pkg ins gcc
sudo pkg ins linux-c7-devtools linux-c7-libgfortran linux_libusb
### Steam
fetch https://github.com/shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils/archive/master.zip
unzip master.zip
cd linuxulator-steam-utils-master
sudo make
sudo make install
sudo pw useradd steamdev -m
sudo su steamdev -c /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam-install
sudo su steamdev -c /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam
### Proton
sudo pkg install wine-proton libc6-shim python3
sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-pkg32 install wine-proton mesa-dri'
sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/steam "steam://install/1420170"'
sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/steam "steam://install/1391110"'
cd /home/steamdev/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/SteamLinuxRuntime_soldier/
sudo su steamdev -c 'mkdir com.valvesoftware.SteamRuntime.Platform-amd64,i386-soldier-runtime'
sudo su steamdev -c 'tar xvfz ./com.valvesoftware.SteamRuntime.Platform-amd64,i386-soldier-runtime.tar.gz -C ./com.valvesoftware.SteamRuntime.Platform-amd64,i386-soldier-runtime'
sudo su steamdev -c /opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-register-proton
# close steam and run again
sudo su steamdev -c /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam
sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/steam "steam://install/280790"'
# select emulators/wine-proton in Properties -> Compatibility (per game) or Settings -> Steam Play (globally) and restart steam
```

By doing this we will get in steam ...






But!
$ env WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine-test /opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env wine winecfg
*Segmentation fault*

Test command:


```
#run game in terminal
sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/steam "steam://run/280790"'
#wineserver location
sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env which wine'
sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env which wine64'
sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env which wineserver'
sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env which wineserver32'
sudo su steamdev -c 'ls -lh ~/.steam/steam/compatibilitytools.d/FreeBSD_Proton/proton/dist/bin'
#first terminal
sudo su steamdev -c
env WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine-test /opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env wine winecfg
#second terminal
sudo procstat -b `pgrep wine`
#path wine
sudo su steamdev -c '/opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env printenv PATH'
```

 HMM... What am I doing wrong?

Proton is the* last thing* left to do, everything else works pretty well (linux compat):


----------



## shkhln (Feb 20, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> P.S
> I understand you did a very difficult job (for which I am grateful to you), but people want this to work out of the box.


Well, I'm genuinely interested in making this as foolproof as reasonably possible. We won't be having this conversation if I weren't. Especially since the majority of your issues are self-inflicted.



SteamBSD said:


> I am trying to make a fully working distribution. You can download it and try it yourself (not advertising) by removing i386-wine and installing proton (installation is very fast: just choose disk and driver).
> Download link: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/18toZCkXbWEp226KgjWZecLe1ad6-FMze


I'm not going to download any binaries from you no matter what.



SteamBSD said:


> But
> $ env WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine-test /opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env wine winecfg
> Segmentation fault


Sigh, run it through _truss -H -f_.


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 20, 2021)

Sorry, but I'm just an enthusiast and a newbie 

$ truss -H -f env WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine-test /opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env wine winecfg

 1919 101348: munmap(0x623d5000,65536)         = 0 (0x0)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_mmap(0x1000,0x10f000,0x0,0x5012,0xffffffff,0x0,0x0) = 4096 (0x1000)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_mmap(0x0,0x1000,0x0,0x1012,0xffffffff,0x0,0x0) ERR#22 'Invalid argument'
 1919 101348: openat(AT_FDCWD,"/usr/home/steamdev/.i386-wine-pkg/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/../lib/wine/ntdll.dll.so",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,00) = 3 (0x3)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_fstat(0x3,0xffffc788)     = 0 (0x0)
 1919 101348: fstatfs(3,{ fstypename=zfs,mntonname=/usr/home,mntfromname=zroot/usr/home,fsid= }) = 0 (0x0)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_mmap(0x0,0x1000,0x1,0x40002,0x3,0x0,0x0) = 1648185344 (0x623d5000)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_mmap(0x7bc00000,0xcf000,0x0,0x6010,0xffffffff,0x0,0x0) = 2076180480 (0x7bc00000)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_mmap(0x7bc00000,0xc2000,0x5,0x60012,0x3,0x0,0x0) = 2076180480 (0x7bc00000)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_mmap(0x7bcc2000,0xc000,0x3,0x40012,0x3,0xc1000,0x0) = 2076975104 (0x7bcc2000)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_mmap(0x7bcce000,0x1000,0x3,0x1012,0xffffffff,0x0,0x0) = 2077024256 (0x7bcce000)
 1919 101348: munmap(0x623d5000,4096)         = 0 (0x0)
 1919 101348: close(3)                 = 0 (0x0)
 1919 101348: openat(AT_FDCWD,"/home/steamdev/.i386-wine-pkg/usr/local/wine-proton/lib/wine/libm.so.5",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,00) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
 1919 101348: openat(AT_FDCWD,"/usr/local/lib32/libm.so.5",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,00) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
 1919 101348: openat(AT_FDCWD,"/home/steamdev/.i386-wine-pkg/usr/local/lib/libm.so.5",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,00) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
 1919 101348: openat(AT_FDCWD,"/usr/local/lib/gcc9/libm.so.5",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,00) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
 1919 101348: openat(AT_FDCWD,"/usr/lib32/libm.so.5",O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_VERIFY,00) = 3 (0x3)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_fstat(0x3,0xffffc788)     = 0 (0x0)
 1919 101348: fstatfs(3,{ fstypename=zfs,mntonname=/,mntfromname=zroot/ROOT/default,fsid= }) = 0 (0x0)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_mmap(0x0,0x1000,0x1,0x40002,0x3,0x0,0x0) = 1648185344 (0x623d5000)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_mmap(0x0,0x35000,0x0,0x2000,0xffffffff,0x0,0x0) = 1650458624 (0x62600000)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_mmap(0x62600000,0xf000,0x1,0x60012,0x3,0x0,0x0) = 1650458624 (0x62600000)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_mmap(0x6260f000,0x24000,0x5,0x60012,0x3,0xe000,0x0) = 1650520064 (0x6260f000)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_mmap(0x62633000,0x1000,0x3,0x40012,0x3,0x31000,0x0) = 1650667520 (0x62633000)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_mmap(0x62634000,0x1000,0x3,0x40012,0x3,0x31000,0x0) = 1650671616 (0x62634000)
 1919 101348: munmap(0x623d5000,4096)         = 0 (0x0)
 1919 101348: close(3)                 = 0 (0x0)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_mprotect(0x7bc00000,0xc2000,0x7) = 0 (0x0)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_mprotect(0x7bc00000,0xc2000,0x5) = 0 (0x0)
 1919 101348: freebsd32_mprotect(0x62633000,0x1000,0x1) = 0 (0x0)
 1919 101348: SIGNAL 11 (SIGSEGV) code=SEGV_MAPERR trapno=12 addr=0x18
 1919 101348: process killed, signal = 11


----------



## shkhln (Feb 20, 2021)

That looks like you might still have /libexec/ld-elf32.so.1 from 12.1 userland. (Your trace matches an attachment from https://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49437.) Check if you actually did 12.2 upgrade properly.


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 20, 2021)

$ sudo find / -name ld-elf32.so.1
/libexec/ld-elf32.so.1
/usr/libexec/ld-elf32.so.1

$ nm -D /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 | grep _rtld_version_laddr_offset
0000000000026938 B _rtld_version_laddr_offset

*How i can reinstall it lib?*


----------



## shkhln (Feb 20, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> $ nm -D /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 | grep _rtld_version_laddr_offset
> 0000000000026938 B _rtld_version_laddr_offset


That's not ld-elf32.so.1, freebsd-update actually allows skipping 32-bit compatibility libs on upgrade among other things.


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 20, 2021)

$ nm -D /libexec/ld-elf32.so.1 | grep _rtld_version_laddr_offset
000230f4 B _rtld_version_laddr_offset

---

$ sudo freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.2-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 12.2-RELEASE-p3.

---

$ sudo find / -name lib32
/opt/steam-utils/lib32
/usr/local/lib32
/usr/local/steam-utils/lib32
/usr/home/admin/linuxulator-steam-utils-master/lib32
/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/SteamLinuxRuntime_soldier/com.valvesoftware.SteamRuntime.Platform-amd64,i386-soldier-runtime/files/lib32
/usr/lib32

My be remove and fetch lib32 but i dont know how 

I try
# cd /usr/ports/misc/compat11x
# make reinstall clean
# pkg upgrde -f
Proton still not work


----------



## shkhln (Feb 20, 2021)

Is `/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wine64 winecfg` also broken for you?


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 20, 2021)

$ ls /usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wine64
/usr/local/wine-proton/bin/wine64
$ env WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine-test /opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env wine winecfg
Segmentation fault
---
$ cd /usr/local/wine-proton/bin/
$ ls -lh
total 2648
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   8,0K 17 февр. 04:21 function_grep.pl
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2,0K 17 февр. 04:21 msidb
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2,0K 17 февр. 04:21 msiexec
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2,0K 17 февр. 04:21 notepad
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2,0K 17 февр. 04:21 regedit
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2,0K 17 февр. 04:21 regsvr32
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   477K 17 февр. 04:21 widl
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    20K 17 февр. 04:21 wine64
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2,0K 17 февр. 04:21 wineboot
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   151K 17 февр. 04:21 winebuild
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2,0K 17 февр. 04:21 winecfg
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2,0K 17 февр. 04:21 wineconsole
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     7B 17 февр. 04:21 winecpp -> winegcc
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2,0K 17 февр. 04:21 winedbg
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   228K 17 февр. 04:21 winedump
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2,0K 17 февр. 04:21 winefile
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel     7B 17 февр. 04:21 wineg++ -> winegcc
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    58K 17 февр. 04:21 winegcc
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    93K 17 февр. 04:21 winemaker
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2,0K 17 февр. 04:21 winemine
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   2,0K 17 февр. 04:21 winepath
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   619K 17 февр. 04:21 wineserver
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel    77K 17 февр. 04:21 wmc
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel   249K 17 февр. 04:21 wrc


----------



## shkhln (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm asking specifically about wine64.


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 20, 2021)

$ env WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine-test /opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env wine64 winecfg
Segmentation fault


----------



## shkhln (Feb 20, 2021)

Let's see if that fails for anyone else.


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 20, 2021)

ok


----------



## shuryanc (Feb 22, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> $ env WINEPREFIX=$HOME/.wine-test /opt/steam-utils/bin/lsu-wine-env wine64 winecfg
> Segmentation fault



While I don't have this issue, I do observed that there below error in your log:


> wine: '/usr/home/steamdev/.steam/steam/steamapps/compatdata/280790/pfx' is a 64-bit installation, it cannot be used with a 32-bit wineserver.



I play 64bit games with the steam native proton and 32bit with emulators/wine-proton.
Have you tried Creativerse with the steam native proton? I suppose emulators/wine-proton won't work for Creativerse as the game is 64bit.


----------



## SteamBSD (Feb 22, 2021)

shuryanc said:


> While I don't have this issue, I do observed that there below error in your log:
> 
> 
> I play 64bit games with the steam native proton and 32bit with emulators/wine-proton.
> Have you tried Creativerse with the steam native proton? I suppose emulators/wine-proton won't work for Creativerse as the game is 64bit.



I've tried many games: Alan Wake, Heroes of might and magic III HD, Age of Conquest, etc.

What version of FreeBSD do you have?


----------



## shkhln (Feb 22, 2021)

shuryanc said:


> I suppose emulators/wine-proton won't work for Creativerse as the game is 64bit.


Readme tells you to install wine-proton twice specifically to make it work in WoW64 mode. Is it broken for 64-bit games somehow?


----------



## gferenc88 (Feb 25, 2021)

Just to report:
Euro Truck Simulator 2 (LINK) and American Truck Simulator (LINK) works pretty well. Same performance as on Linux.


----------



## SteamBSD (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello everyone who can help with the proton setup? I install a clean fresh FreeBSD 12.2 then run the autoinstall script. You can download it too, the code is open.
https://github.com/steambsd/os/blob/go/README.mdThen I do 1-9 steps in utilities (this is also my script) but proton doesn't work.





As a result, I have a proton listed on Steam




You can try installing manually without utils, just type in the terminal:

```
~$ cat utils
```


```
~$ sudo su steamdev
```
...
In general, what am I doing wrong, maybe the proton 5.13.2 >> 5.13.4 packages got lost?


----------



## shkhln (Mar 1, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> Then I do 1-9 steps in utilities (this is also my script) but proton doesn't work.


I thought we had already established this involves a Wine segfault. Why do you want me to review unrelevant steps again?


----------



## SteamBSD (Mar 1, 2021)

shkhln said:


> I thought we had already established this involves a Wine segfault. Why do you want me to review unrelevant steps again?


Sorry, it's just that other people say what works for them, but how? - I am using the same version of the latest version of FreeBSD. So is this a bug in the wine package? i386-wine-devel doesn't fit - I've checked.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 3, 2021)

shkhln said:


> I just dropped a yet another workaround (can't help myself, sorry) into steam-utils. This one deals with Unity games crashing on startup with a stack overflow error. Typically they print something like "Stack overflow in unmanaged: IP: 0x801911013, fault addr: 0x7ffffffe7c58". To check whether this might be applicable to your games run `grep -i "stack overflow" ~/.config/unity3d/*/*/*.log`. Then in Steam set the launch options to `LD_PRELOAD=${LD_PRELOAD}:unityfix.so %command%`.


FYI, unityfix.so has been renamed to monofix.so and now contains one more workaround. The table at https://github.com/shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils/wiki/Compatibility has been adjusted accordingly.


----------



## shuryanc (Mar 3, 2021)

shkhln said:


> Readme tells you to install wine-proton twice specifically to make it work in WoW64 mode. Is it broken for 64-bit games somehow?


Hi Alex,

I found that actually if I test with Creeper World 4 Demo, the 64 bit game works. So it just the wine that may not work with some games. And I think its normal. No matter what, I just want to let anyone knowing that proton is actually working.


----------



## SteamBSD (Mar 4, 2021)

Does anyone know a way to run games? Doesn't work on FreeBSD 13 (error: only one instance game can be run ...), but on FreeBSD 12.2 it worked fine:

```
sudo su steamone -c 'steam "steam://run/730"'
sudo su steamtwo -c 'steam "steam://run/730"'
```
?


----------



## Menelkir (Mar 4, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> Does anyone know a way to run two CSGO games? Doesn't work on FreeBSD 13 (error: only one instance game can be run ...), but on FreeBSD 12.2 it worked fine:
> 
> ```
> sudo su steamone -c 'steam "steam://run/730"'
> ...


I'll bite. Why are you using  'sudo su <user>'? Just use one of them.


----------



## SteamBSD (Mar 4, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> I'll bite. Why are you using  'sudo su <user>'? Just use one of them.


sudo su - just comforteble.

*I express great respect to those who somehow developed Steam on FreeBSD
FreeBSD 13 BETA2 - VAC work perfect!!!*
I spent a lot of time - on FreeBSD 12.2 VAC work so bad.

*Top games!!!*


----------



## shkhln (Mar 4, 2021)

You know what, if Valve ever bans FreeBSD due to CSGO abuse, I'll tell everyone it's your fault.


----------



## SteamBSD (Mar 4, 2021)

VALVE? FreeBSD?


----------



## shkhln (Mar 4, 2021)

It's pretty easy to detect Linuxulator or my preloaded shared objects. Steam (VAC) already sends home this information every 20 minutes or so.


----------



## SteamBSD (Mar 4, 2021)

shkhln said:


> Обнаружить Linuxulator или мои предварительно загруженные общие объекты довольно просто. Steam (VAC) уже отправляет домой эту информацию каждые 20 минут или около того.


----------



## Menelkir (Mar 5, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> sudo su - just comforteble.


It's not comfortable, it's just wrong, "sudo user" will do the exact same thing.


----------



## SteamBSD (Mar 5, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> It's not comfortable, it's just wrong, "sudo user" will do the exact same thing.



Thanks, I didn't know, I need to check
OUCH!
[admin@ ~]$ sudo steam -c steam
Steam doesn't appear to be installed for user root. Perhaps you forgot to run steam-install?
[admin@ ~]$ sudo steamdev -c steam
sudo: steamdev: command not found
[admin@ ~]$ sudo su steamdev -c steam - WORK


----------



## Menelkir (Mar 5, 2021)

SteamBSD said:


> Thanks, I didn't know, I need to check
> OUCH!
> [admin@ ~]$ sudo steam -c steam
> Steam doesn't appear to be installed for user root. Perhaps you forgot to run steam-install?
> ...


Because -c is a su flag, not a sudo one. The correct is sudo -u <user> <command>. 
It seems you're blindly copy/paste stuff from internet to make it work, I would suggest learn sudo and su, the man isn't too extensive and will keep you from make mistakes in the future.


----------



## SteamBSD (Mar 5, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> Because -c is a su flag, not a sudo one. The correct is sudo -u <user> <command>.
> It seems you're blindly copy/paste stuff from internet to make it work, I would suggest learn sudo and su, the man isn't too extensive and will keep you from make mistakes in the future.


Ok


----------



## scratchi (Apr 2, 2021)

Hello,

I'm trying to play Steel Rats, an Unreal Engine game, and getting this error:

```
./SteelRats-Linux-Shipping: /lib64/libm.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.27' not found (required by ./SteelRats-Linux-Shipping)
```

Any idea if there is a fix?

Steel Rats is free on Steam until April 4th by the way, pick it up


----------



## shkhln (Apr 2, 2021)

This is not really "fixable" (it's not a bug in the first place) unless you update all glibc libs in-place.


----------



## scratchi (Apr 2, 2021)

shkhln said:


> This is not really "fixable" (it's not a bug in the first place) unless you update all glibc libs in-place.


Right, bad wording, I realize it's not a bug.  So is there a recommended way to update glibc, considering there is no linux-c8 port yet?  I found a forum post where someone suggests copying it from centos8 and booting with newer linux newer kernel (that's available in fbsd13 current apparently).  That sounds like it might break things...

Does/can libc6-shim help with this?

Any advice is appreciated.  Thank you


----------



## markj (Apr 3, 2021)

Regarding the wine64 segfaults reported earlier in the thread, I'm seeing the same thing on -CURRENT with the binary wine-proton packages (both amd64 and i386) and with amd64 wine-proton compiled from ports.

gdb shows that we're crashing in __wine_process_init() in ntdll when attempting to access some TLS item. Only one thread exists at the time of the crash. %gs is not initialized with amd64_set_gsbase(), so we end up trying to dereference 0x30. ntdll's signal_init_thread() isn't getting called, which means that __wine_main() isn't getting called. Indeed, wine_init() is calling __wine_process_init() after loading the ntdll SO.

... and while writing that I see the problem. load_ntdll() is busted if procfs is not mounted. So, if you're seeing wine segfaults, make sure to run

# mount -t procfs none /proc

and update /etc/fstab.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 3, 2021)

scratchi said:


> So is there a recommended way to update glibc, considering there is no linux-c8 port yet?  I found a forum post where someone suggests copying it from centos8 and booting with newer linux newer kernel (that's available in fbsd13 current apparently).  That sounds like it might break things...


This is relatively safe, however you must replace all glibc libraries (ld-linux.so, libc.so, libm.so, libpthread.so and so on) simultaneously, they have internal dependencies.



scratchi said:


> Does/can libc6-shim help with this?


No.


----------



## scratchi (Apr 4, 2021)

Hello,

Train Valley works.


----------



## scratchi (May 4, 2021)

Hello,

I've updated to FreeBSD 13.  Steam and all the games that worked in 12, continue to work.

I tried a few new games that I got, both Unity, where the grey Unity logo comes up on launch, but then it exits out.  The games are Crazy Cars (demo) and Monument (on sale until May 10th for 50 cents).  I've attached logs for both.

Anything can be done to make these work or are they just not compatible with FreeBSD?  Or something I'm missing on my system?  Thank you for any advice.


----------



## shkhln (May 4, 2021)

scratchi said:


> I tried a few new games that I got, both Unity, where the grey Unity logo comes up on launch, but then it exits out.


`LD_PRELOAD=${LD_PRELOAD}:monofix.so %command%`


----------



## scratchi (May 4, 2021)

shkhln said:


> `LD_PRELOAD=${LD_PRELOAD}:monofix.so %command%`


Cool, thank you!  Monument works 

Crazy Cars gets a bit further; it passes the Unity splash screen but then freezes on the first image after that and the music starts playing.  But at this point, no menu comes up and I need to kill the process to get out of it.  Log looks interesting, but I'm not sure how to solve it.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## shkhln (May 4, 2021)

scratchi said:


> Crazy Cars gets a bit further; it passes the Unity splash screen but then freezes on the first image after that and the music starts playing.  But at this point, no menu comes up and I need to kill the process to get out of it.  Log looks interesting, but I'm not sure how to solve it.  Let me know what you think.


"Curl error 7: Failed to connect to cdp.cloud.unity3d.com port 443: Connection refused" indicates it might benefit from _pathfix.so_ as well. Also, the game is called Crazy Wheels.


----------



## scratchi (May 4, 2021)

OK, added the pathfix.so as well, still crashes the same way as before.  Attaching new log just incase, but the error at the end looks the same:


```
Native stacktrace:

    /usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/Crazy Wheels Demo/CrazyWheelsDemo/CrazyWheelsDemo_Data/MonoBleedingEdge/x86_64/libmonobdwgc-2.0.so(+0xd805c) [0x80d6d805c]
    /usr/home/scratchi/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/Crazy Wheels Demo/CrazyWheelsDemo/CrazyWheelsDemo_Data/MonoBleedingEdge/x86_64/libmonobdwgc-2.0.so(+0x5bdff) [0x80d65bdff]
    [0x7ffffffff514]

Debug info from gdb:

mono_gdb_render_native_backtraces not supported on this platform, unable to find gdb or lldb
Obtained 1 stack frames.
#0  0x007ffffffff514 in (Unknown)
```

Please let me know if you have any more suggestions.  Thanks for all your help with this.


----------



## shkhln (May 4, 2021)

No suggestions. I don't think I want to debug it.


----------



## TempleBSD (May 4, 2021)

Hello! I might need some help getting things to run. FreeBSD12.2, nvidia with driver 460, followed the steps on the github thing to get everything installed. I am trying to start Skyrim / Skyrim SE but the first results in error=234 (game directory not found) a couple of times and then finally quits with the words "missing .INI, reinstall Skyrim". The latter exhibits the same 234 errors but displays the launcher whatsoever. Using monofix.so the button "Play" becomes clickable (else a "no audio device" error prevents launching) but after a brief flash of black on the screen, the game disappears. Other games I have tried also don't work. I am now downloading Portal 2 which is the only small-ish game that I have from the Compatibility list. I have no idea which log files someone in here might need so please do request them! Thank you.

EDIT: Portal 2 definitely does some stuff (meaning it creates a window and does not immediately crash) however the window is just a transparent outline. This might be due to my window manager (suckless dwm). Force-selecting the installed proton as compat causes the same "flash" behaviour. Any idea how this can be troubleshooted?


----------



## scratchi (May 5, 2021)

Rochard works.  It's marked as broken on wiki and the note says it needs to be tested with monofix; but it works for me without monofix or any additional launch options.



shkhln said:


> No suggestions. I don't think I want to debug it.


That's fine, thanks for all the help provided to this point.  Just an FYI, I'm also trying Bloody Rally Show Prologue and it fails the same way and also throws errors about libmonobdwgc-2.0.so.  In this game, I even get the main menu; but then it crashes when I try to start a race.  I'll poke around some more and post back if I get it working.

Thank you


----------



## shkhln (May 5, 2021)

TempleBSD said:


> I am trying to start Skyrim / Skyrim SE but the first results in error=234 (game directory not found) a couple of times and then finally quits with the words "missing .INI, reinstall Skyrim". The latter exhibits the same 234 errors but displays the launcher whatsoever.


That's a Windows game. How exactly are you starting it?



TempleBSD said:


> Using monofix.so the button "Play" becomes clickable (else a "no audio device" error prevents launching)


Nah, monofix.so definitely doesn't work with our Proton hack. It simply won't be loaded at all.



TempleBSD said:


> EDIT: Portal 2 definitely does some stuff (meaning it creates a window and does not immediately crash) however the window is just a transparent outline.


Linux or Windows Portal 2?


----------



## TempleBSD (May 5, 2021)

shkhln said:


> That's a Windows game. How exactly are you starting it?


Using freebsd-proton configured using the scripts from your git https://github.com/shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils


shkhln said:


> Linux or Windows Portal 2?


I have tried both. Linux opens a window (as seen in the screen from my previous post) but then the game does not start. Windows (using the previously mentioned proton install) starts and immediately closes.

Should I not be using freebsd-proton but linux-proton? I was under the impression that the utils would install a working proton for running windows-pe. Please correct me if that is wrong.


----------



## shkhln (May 6, 2021)

Skyrim is not exactly known for being a bug free game. For what it's worth, Fallout New Vegas has the same launcher complaints, but starts anyway. See if there is anything useful at https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Proton/issues/460. Also please check the console output, "screen flashes" doesn't tell me much.



TempleBSD said:


> I have tried both. Linux opens a window (as seen in the screen from my previous post) but then the game does not start. Windows (using the previously mentioned proton install) starts and immediately closes.


If you pay attention to the console you should see that Windows version of Portal 2 exits on an assertion check in the glibc shim library we are using. This is being worked on.


----------



## shkhln (May 8, 2021)

TempleBSD said:


> Linux opens a window (as seen in the screen from my previous post) but then the game does not start.


I was testing Linux Portal 2 with Haswell's HD Graphics 4600 yesterday and there it hangs on startup 3 times in a row, each time requiring ctrl+c in the terminal to proceed. (Don't ask me what it is, I don't know. It's an incredibly odd issue.)


----------



## SteamBSD (May 8, 2021)

*First you need install proton, open utils and do 3 steps: p1,p2,p3

High Octane Drift (Free game): *








						High Octane Drift on Steam
					

Enter the world of professional competitive drift and win online series amongst hundreds of other players to become the living legend. Buy, tune, trade, unite and conquer the drift scene.




					store.steampowered.com
				








*Pro Evolution Soccer 2020 (Free, Lite)*








						eFootball  PES 2020 on Steam
					

Experience unparalleled realism and authenticity in this year's definitive football game: PES 2020.




					store.steampowered.com
				








How to configure resolution (if you want play in fullscreen mode):
1. Download file settings.dat
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1pWQ9QYvuQU_mBpSeCdpgkDLvYYxmwkRy/view?usp=sharing
2. Copy this file: cp ~/Downloads/settings.dat ~/.steam/steam/steamapps/compatdata/996470/pfx/drive_c/users/steamuser/'My Documents'/KONAMI/'eFootball PES 2020 LITE'/settings.dat
Also yo can read: https://wiki.sgripon.net/doku.php/r...9_in_fullscreen_mode_on_steam_on_ubuntu_linux

*Painkiller overdose (Free demo)*








						Save 80% on Painkiller Overdose on Steam
					

The critically-acclaimed and award-winning FPS franchise is back! Packed with tons of fast-paced, adrenaline-fueled single player and multiplayer action, Painkiller Overdose brings with it 6 innovative new demonic weapons, mind-bending physics, lightning-player maps, over 40 demented and...




					store.steampowered.com
				








--- SteamBSD © is FREE operating system.
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8wwRY8yGWiJ-bIQlK0wvUA
Site (download ISO/IMG): https://lpros.blogspot.com
Github (internet installer): https://github.com/steambsd/os
Email: steambsd@gmail.com


----------



## Zare (Jul 7, 2021)

Hello,

Seems like Steam can't connect to the central, it hangs on login.
First run executed ok, then after the code verification, main window disappears, tray icon still there. On clicking of tray icon's options like store or library, error message that URI is not yet ready pops up in the terminal.

Ctrl-C and again, now the Connecting Steam account window just hangs there.

This is the output

`.
.
.
src/clientdll/appdatacache.cpp (2679) : Assertion Failed: !bSharedKVSymbols
src/clientdll/appdatacache.cpp (2679) : Assertion Failed: !bSharedKVSymbols
src/clientdll/appdatacache.cpp (2679) : Assertion Failed: !bSharedKVSymbols
src/clientdll/appdatacache.cpp (2679) : Assertion Failed: !bSharedKVSymbols
src/clientdll/appdatacache.cpp (2679) : Assertion Failed: !bSharedKVSymbols
src/clientdll/appdatacache.cpp (2679) : Assertion Failed: !bSharedKVSymbols
src/clientdll/appdatacache.cpp (2679) : Assertion Failed: !bSharedKVSymbols
src/clientdll/appdatacache.cpp (2679) : Assertion Failed: !bSharedKVSymbols
src/clientdll/appdatacache.cpp (2679) : Assertion Failed: !bSharedKVSymbols
src/clientdll/appdatacache.cpp (2679) : Assertion Failed: !bSharedKVSymbols
src/clientdll/appdatacache.cpp (2679) : Assertion Failed: !bSharedKVSymbols
src/clientdll/appdatacache.cpp (2679) : Assertion Failed: !bSharedKVSymbols
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for -10: -1: setpriority() failed
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for -10: -1: setpriority() failed`

After a while this comes up

`[2021-07-07 03:57:06] Background update loop checking for update. . .
[2021-07-07 03:57:06] Checking for available updates...
[2021-07-07 03:57:06] Downloading manifest: https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/client/steam_client_ubuntu12
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1623193086)
[2021-07-07 03:57:07] Download skipped: /client/steam_client_ubuntu12 version 1623193086, installed version 1623193086, existing pending version 0
[2021-07-07 03:57:07] Nothing to do`

So Steam is actually alive but the connection thread is hanging? I can try to truss it and see where it's blocking, but wondered if someone maybe has a solution at hand.

13.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p1 #0: Wed May 26 22:15:09 UTC 2021
All lastest packages, nVidia GLX

And as I'm writing this, after a few minutes "Updating User Configuration" is on the window, stdout/err gets flooded by another batch of bSharedKVSymbols error and it's just hanging there.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 7, 2021)

This is a known issue, the fix wasn't backported to quarterly due to new branch being relatively close and overall annoyance level.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jul 7, 2021)

I noticed that, too, I was not able to play anything, I'm on 12.2-RELEASE-p8. So when will this be fixed more or less and what do we have to do when the time comes? A `pkg upgrade` and that'll be it?


----------



## Jose (Jul 7, 2021)

New quarterly branch was just cut Saturday:


			Re: git command to run .hooks/prepare-commit-msg
		


It takes 4-5 days for the official ports to get built. Any time now.


----------



## scratchi (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm on 13.0 and had the same problem a week or two ago.  I use shkhln's github repo instead of port/pkg, a quick git pull, make, make install fixed the issue for me


----------



## shkhln (Jul 8, 2021)

Jose said:


> It takes 4-5 days for the official ports to get built. Any time now.


In fact the 13 i386 quarterly repo was already synchronized 24+ hours ago, while amd64 still isn't despite the _second_ build for the new quarterly branch being started already (which means those syncs are probably going to compete for the network bandwidth). This whole process is really quite broken in practice.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 8, 2021)

shkhln said:


> while amd64 still isn't


Now synchronized.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jul 28, 2021)

Now that it finally works again (the client works like a charm!) and I finally wanted to play CS:GO, I have the following issue with that:
The framerate is so low that it is unplayable, so googeling suggested to disable the multicore setting in the advanced video settings. I tried that and then suddenly the game was pretty fast. But the effect does not persist when the map is changed. After a map change it becomes very slow and unplayable again, although in the settings it is till on "disabled". The behaviour is like this:

When I play the map "Dust II" for the first time, the game (usually) runs normal/fast. After a match and a reload of the map, sometimes it remains fast, sometimes not. Most of the times after the third reload the framerate drops to unplayable again. I don't understand this phenomenon.

TF2: Secure servers still don't work. Any news on that?


----------



## shkhln (Jul 28, 2021)

cabriofahrer said:


> When I play the map "Dust II" for the first time, the game (usually) runs normal/fast. After a match and a reload of the map, sometimes it remains fast, sometimes not. Most of the times after the third reload the framerate drops to unplayable again. I don't understand this phenomenon.


Odd. As far as I can tell, nobody else has complained about this.



cabriofahrer said:


> TF2: Secure servers still don't work. Any news on that?


Is it crashing? I don't have desire/capacity to debug non-fatal issues.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Jul 29, 2021)

shkhln said:


> Odd. As far as I can tell, nobody else has complained about this.


It is odd indeed. I don't believe it has something to do with the steam-client. It looks more like an issue of the game itself, I am just posting this in case someone has heard of that, too and knows a solution.



shkhln said:


> Is it crashing? I don't have desire/capacity to debug non-fatal issues.


Yes, it is. It crashes right before loading the map and you are back to the desktop. You stated yourself a long time ago that this has to do with Steam's secure servers and that it was "under investigation". It is strange that CS:GO does not have that problem, so is that game not using secure servers or are they different to those of TF2?


----------



## cabriofahrer (Aug 18, 2021)

I would like to report new findings in relation to CS:GO: The Problem explained in my comment #401 could be solved by reducing some video settings like shaders and shadows. The game now runs fast and smooth even with the multicore setting enabled.
But unfortunately, the game and the whole steam client crash eventually after several minutes. Here is one output I could get from the terminal after a crash:


```
311ff000-31200000 rw-p 00b41000 00:00 0
31200000-31a47000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 62613488     /usr/home/steam2/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/friendsui.so
31a47000-31b03000 r--p 0108c000 00:00 62613488     /usr/home/steam2/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/friendsui.so
31b03000-31b08000 rw-p 01148000 00:00 62613488     /usr/home/steam2/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/friendsui.so
31b08000-31b1b000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0
31c00000-31f3e000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 62613481     /usr/home/steam2/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/serverbrowser.so
31f3e000-31f92000 r--p 0067a000 00:00 62613481     /usr/home/steam2/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/serverbrowser.so
31f92000-31f93000 rw-p 006ce000 00:00 62613481     /usr/home/steam2/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/serverbrowser.so
31f93000-3239d000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0
3239d000-3239e000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
3239e000-3249e000 rw-p 0040b000 00:00 0
3249e000-32666000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0
3269e000-32a9e000 rw-s 00000000 00:00 0
32a9e000-32a9f000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
32a9f000-32b9f000 rw-p 00001000 00:00 0
32c00000-33151000 rw-s 00000000 00:00 15170
33151000-33551000 rw-s 00000000 00:00 0
33551000-33751000 rw-s 00000000 00:00 0
33800000-33d58000 rw-s 00000000 00:00 15500
33e00000-33e99000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0
33e99000-33e9a000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0
33e9a000-33ea2000 rw-p 00001000 00:00 0
33ea2000-33ea6000 rw-p 00009000 00:00 0
33ea6000-33ee6000 rw-p 0000d000 00:00 0
33ee6000-33eee000 rw-p 0004d000 00:00 0
33eee000-33efe000 rw-p 00055000 00:00 0
33efe000-33f01000 ---p 00065000 00:00 0
33f01000-34001000 rw-p 001a9000 00:00 0
34001000-34002000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
34002000-34102000 rw-p 00001000 00:00 0
34102000-34103000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
34103000-34203000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0
34300000-34500000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0
34500000-34501000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
34501000-34601000 rw-p 00001000 00:00 0
34a00000-34b00000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0
34e00000-34e6d000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0
34e6d000-34f00000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
34f00000-35100000 rw-p 00dfe000 00:00 0
fbffe000-fffde000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0
fffde000-ffffe000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0           [stack]
ffffe000-fffff000 r-xs 00000000 00:00 0           [vdso]
Segmentation fault
$ CCrossProcessPipe::BWrite wrote too few bytes: 32 (Broken pipe).  Continuing.
src/common/pipes.cpp (852) : fatal stalled cross-thread pipe (pipe is disconnected).
src/common/pipes.cpp (852) : fatal stalled cross-thread pipe (pipe is disconnected).
src/common/pipes.cpp (852) : Fatal assert; application exiting
src/common/pipes.cpp (852) : Fatal assert; application exiting
ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump waitpid failed:No child processes
AL lib: (EE) ALCplaybackAlsa_mixerProc: mmap commit error: Broken pipe
No minidump written, nothing to upload.
_ExitOnFatalAssert

$
```


----------



## shkhln (Aug 21, 2021)

cabriofahrer said:


> Here is one output I could get from the terminal after a crash:


Nothing interesting here: this shows the Steam client existing on a failed assertion check, but not the actual game crash, which this assertion check suggests.


----------



## cabriofahrer (Aug 25, 2021)

OK, I've done a `steam > outputs/output2.txt 2>&1`


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 17, 2021)

It seems there's something going on with webrender, I'm getting a black screen with any section in the main window, anyone aware of this? Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 17, 2021)

There is a new steam runtime so linux-steam-utils needs to be updated

See some commits here: https://github.com/shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils/commits/master

Fun Fact: Some linux distros have some issues aswell.


----------



## SteamBSD (Sep 18, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> There is a new steam runtime so linux-steam-utils needs to be updated
> 
> See some commits here: https://github.com/shkhln/linuxulator-steam-utils/commits/master
> 
> Fun Fact: Some linux distros have some issues aswell.


Now it works. You need install proton and slrs. See: 



_View: https://youtu.be/HoO37SkofAE_


----------



## scratchi (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello,

Steam just updated itself, and doesn't want to start now.  I tried pulling latest from git, recompiling and installing, but it still doesn't launch.

Here is the error that I'm getting:


```
$ /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
Updating Steam runtime environment...
/opt/steam-utils/lxbin/zenity: line 5: /usr/local/bin/zenity: No such file or directory
Traceback (most recent call last):
        3: from /opt/steam-utils/bin/../lxbin/upgrade-steam-runtime.rb:12:in `<main>'
        2: from /opt/steam-utils/bin/../lxbin/upgrade-steam-runtime.rb:12:in `chdir'
        1: from /opt/steam-utils/bin/../lxbin/upgrade-steam-runtime.rb:45:in `block in <main>'
/opt/steam-utils/bin/../lxbin/upgrade-steam-runtime.rb:9:in `safe_system': Command failed: "/compat/linux/bin/env PATH=\\"/opt/steam-utils/lxbin:/compat/linux/bin\\" steam-runtime/setup.sh" (RuntimeError)
Traceback (most recent call last):
        1: from /opt/steam-utils/bin/steam:138:in `<main>'
/opt/steam-utils/bin/steam:36:in `safe_system': Command failed: "/opt/steam-utils/bin/../lxbin/upgrade-steam-runtime" (RuntimeError)
```


Please let me know if any more info is required, hope you can help.

Thank you


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 8, 2021)

scratchi said:


> /opt/steam-utils/lxbin/zenity: line 5: /usr/local/bin/zenity: No such file or directory



Are sure that you have the latest version from ports?

You are missing x11/zenity which was newly added as rundep.


----------



## scratchi (Oct 9, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> Are sure that you have the latest version from ports?
> 
> You are missing x11/zenity which was newly added as rundep.


Ah, yes, your absolutely right, thank you, it's working now.

I don't use the port, I clone the upstream github repo.  I forgot to run make dependencies.  It pulled in zenity and gtar.  Thanks again!


----------



## scratchi (Oct 25, 2021)

New game coming, Big Boy Boxing, and the demo is up on steam.  Similar style to the NES Punch Out game.  The demo works on FreeBSD!  I had to use monofix; but it works great


----------



## Zare (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm trying to enable wine-proton with linux-steam-utils (newest version from github) and Steam segfaults on the first run after lsu-register-proton registers the emulator.


```
Register dump:

 EAX: 00000003   EBX: 2ce75bcc   ECX: 2ec3efa0   EDX: 00000025
 ESI: 00000025   EDI: 30f00026   EBP: 2ec3efa0   ESP: 30effe30

 EIP: 2be9edde   EFLAGS: 00010202

 CS: 0033   DS: 003b   ES: 003b   FS: 0013   GS: 001b   SS: 003b

 Trap: 00000006   Error: 00000004   OldMask: 00010000
 ESP/signal: 30effe30   CR2: 00000025

Backtrace:
/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamclient.so(+0xe9edde)[0x2be9edde]
/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamclient.so(+0x2b00ff)[0x2b2b00ff]
/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamclient.so(+0x2b02f1)[0x2b2b02f1]
/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamclient.so(+0x11c58e5)[0x2c1c58e5]
/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/steamclient.so(+0x1389079)[0x2c389079]
/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libtier0_s.so(_ZN16SteamThreadTools7CThread22ThreadExceptionWrapperEPv+0x10)[0x257604d0]
/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libtier0_s.so(+0x153db)[0x2575e3db]
/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libtier0_s.so(CatchAndWriteMiniDumpExForVoidPtrFn+0x4f)[0x2575e6df]
/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libtier0_s.so(CatchAndWriteMiniDumpForVoidPtrFn+0x31)[0x2575e731]
/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/libtier0_s.so(_ZN16SteamThreadTools7CThread10ThreadProcEPv+0xec)[0x25762fec]
/lib/libpthread.so.0(+0x6bbc)[0x21717bbc]
/lib/libc.so.6(clone+0x5e)[0x219b21fe]
```

Linux-steam works normally, I've tried some big name games for Linux that I have and they work great.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 28, 2021)

That doesn't look useful. Does it crash like this all the time? Just once?


----------



## Zare (Nov 29, 2021)

It crashes all the time, e.g. Steam is not working anymore.


```
ERROR: ld.so: object 'steamfix.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.                                  
[2021-11-29 01:50:08] Startup - updater built Nov 22 2021 22:06:59                                              
/tmp/dumps is not owned by us - delete and recreate                                                              
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
Looks like steam didn't shutdown cleanly, scheduling immediate update check                                      
[2021-11-29 01:50:08] Using the following download hosts for Public, Realm steamglobal                          
[2021-11-29 01:50:08] 1. https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.com, /client/, Realm 'steamglobal', weight was 100, s
ource = 'update_hosts_cached.vdf'                                                                                
[2021-11-29 01:50:08] 2. https://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com, /client/, Realm 'steamglobal', weight was 100, sourc
e = 'update_hosts_cached.vdf'                                                                                    
[2021-11-29 01:50:08] 3. http://media.steampowered.com, /client/, Realm 'steamglobal', weight was 1, source = 'ba
ked in'                                                                                                          
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
[2021-11-29 01:50:08] Checking for update on startup                                                            
[2021-11-29 01:50:08] Checking for available updates...                                                          
[2021-11-29 01:50:08] Downloading manifest: https://cdn.cloudflare.steamstatic.com/client/steam_client_ubuntu12  
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
[2021-11-29 01:50:09] Download skipped: /client/steam_client_ubuntu12 version 1637624439, installed version 16376
24439, existing pending version 0                                                                                
[2021-11-29 01:50:09] Nothing to do                                                                              
[2021-11-29 01:50:09] Verifying installation...                                                                  
[2021-11-29 01:50:09] Performing checksum verification of executable files                                      
[2021-11-29 01:50:09] Verification complete                                                                      
Loaded SDL version 2.0.17-6897280                                                                                
sh: lspci: command not found                                                                                    
[[ '/diskpool/scratch/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_64/steamwebhelper.sh' '-lang=en_US' '-cachedir=/diskpool/scratc
h/steam/.steam/steam/config/htmlcache' '-steampid=17350' '-buildid=1637624439' '-steamid=0' '-logdir=/diskpool/sc
ratch/steam/.steam/steam/logs' '-composer-mode=0' '-steamuniverse=Public' '-realm=Global' '-clientui=/diskpool/sc
ratch/steam/.steam/steam/clientui' --enable-blink-features=ResizeObserver,Worklet,AudioWorklet --enable-media-str
eam --enable-smooth-scrolling --password-store=basic '--log-file=/diskpool/scratch/steam/.steam/steam/logs/cef_lo
g.txt' --disable-quick-menu --no-sandbox --in-process-gpu]]                                                      
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
steamwebhelper.sh[17387]: Runtime for steamwebhelper: defaulting to /diskpool/scratch/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12
_64/steam-runtime-heavy                                                                                          
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
CAppInfoCacheReadFromDiskThread took 35 milliseconds to initialize                                              
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for 8: -1: setpriority() failed                              
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for priority 8                                                
Warning: support for elevated priorities is most likely unavailable, suppressing future warnings                
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
Warning: failed to set thread priority: set failed for 8: -1: setpriority() failed                              
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
                                                                                                                 
(steam:17350): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: 01:50:11.411: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed  
src/clientdll/configstore.cpp (360) : GSteamEngine().IsEngineThreadRunning()                                    
src/clientdll/configstore.cpp (360) : GSteamEngine().IsEngineThreadRunning()                                    
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
ExceptionHandler::GenerateDump waitpid failed:No child processes                                                
No minidump written, nothing to upload.                                                                          
src/clientdll/configstore.cpp (360) : GSteamEngine().IsEngineThreadRunning()                                    
src/clientdll/configstore.cpp (360) : GSteamEngine().IsEngineThreadRunning()                                    
src/clientdll/configstore.cpp (360) : GSteamEngine().IsEngineThreadRunning()                                    
src/clientdll/configstore.cpp (360) : GSteamEngine().IsEngineThreadRunning()                                    
src/clientdll/configstore.cpp (360) : GSteamEngine().IsEngineThreadRunning()                                    
src/clientdll/configstore.cpp (360) : GSteamEngine().IsEngineThreadRunning()                                    
src/clientdll/appdatacache.cpp (1743) : GSteamEngine().IsEngineThreadRunning()                                  
src/clientdll/appdatacache.cpp (1743) : GSteamEngine().IsEngineThreadRunning()                                  
src/common/pipes.cpp (202) : m_dwThreadID == ThreadGetCurrentId()                                                
src/common/pipes.cpp (202) : m_dwThreadID == ThreadGetCurrentId()                                                
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(1637624439)                                      
Proceed to auto login                                                                                            
*** Segmentation fault
```

Truss says linux_sys_futex ERESTART and a bunch of threads exiting.

After last 'breakpad' printf and crash, there's opening of a bunch of files in cycle, some of them don't succeed, like /usr/share/compatibilitytools.d , but the Proton compatibilitytool.vdf in $HOME/.steam is F_OK. There's a perpetual linux_sys_futex in ERR#-11 Resource Temporarily Unavailable, but some other futexop (0x81 vs 0x80) succeeds right after.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 29, 2021)

Kill Steam, make sure there aren't any processes stuck in background, run `rm /compat/linux/dev/shm/*`, start Steam.


----------



## Zare (Nov 29, 2021)

Nope, tried it on new boot this morning, linux memdrive empty on boot, and never logged in with user that I use to run steam so there was nothing tailing. Clean situation.

Same segfault


----------



## Zare (Nov 29, 2021)

Some additional info


```
FreeBSD phobos 13.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 29 19:46:20 UTC 2021     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
[z@phobos /usr/home/z]$ kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 1   90 0xffffffff80200000  1f11ef8 kernel
 2    3 0xffffffff82112000    8f0a0 vboxdrv.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff821a2000    2a120 fusefs.ko
 4    2 0xffffffff821ce000  28bf990 nvidia.ko
 5    7 0xffffffff84a8e000    2c650 linux_common.ko
 6    3 0xffffffff84abb000    9e070 linux.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff84e00000   478910 zfs.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff84d19000     3530 fdescfs.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff84d1d000     3284 linsysfs.ko
10    1 0xffffffff84d21000     639c linprocfs.ko
11    2 0xffffffff84d28000     4240 vboxnetflt.ko
12    2 0xffffffff84d2d000     aac8 netgraph.ko
13    1 0xffffffff84d38000     31c8 ng_ether.ko
14    1 0xffffffff84d3c000     55e0 vboxnetadp.ko
15    1 0xffffffff85279000   107310 nvidia-modeset.ko
16    1 0xffffffff84d42000     3378 acpi_wmi.ko
17    1 0xffffffff84d46000     3250 ichsmb.ko
18    1 0xffffffff84d4a000     2180 smbus.ko
19    1 0xffffffff84d4d000     2340 uhid.ko
20    1 0xffffffff84d50000     4350 ums.ko
21    1 0xffffffff84d55000     3380 usbhid.ko
22    1 0xffffffff84d59000     31f8 hidbus.ko
23    1 0xffffffff84d5d000     e538 snd_uaudio.ko
24    1 0xffffffff84d6c000     3320 wmt.ko
25    1 0xffffffff84d70000    30ac8 linux64.ko
26    1 0xffffffff84da1000     2260 pty.ko
[z@phobos /usr/home/z]$ pkg info nvidia-driver wine-proton libc6-shim mesa-dri
nvidia-driver-470.74
wine-proton-6.3.2_2
libc6-shim-20210627
mesa-dri-21.1.8
[z@phobos /usr/home/z]$ glxinfo | head
name of display: :0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
server glx version string: 1.4
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_context_flush_control, GLX_ARB_create_context,  
    GLX_ARB_create_context_no_error, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile,  
    GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float,  
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_buffer_age,  
[z@phobos /usr/home/z]$ vulkaninfo | head
==========
VULKANINFO
==========

Vulkan Instance Version: 1.2.194


Instance Extensions: count = 18
===============================
        VK_EXT_acquire_xlib_display            : extension revision 1

[z@phobos /usr/home/z]$ dmesg | grep nvidia
nvidia0: <NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960> numa-domain 0 on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  470.74  Tue Sep 14 00:47:44 UTC 2021
```


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm running steam-linux-utils as the user_ steam_. I'm using xhost to allow me to use Steam without switching to another X session. But I don't have a systray icon and the UI is nothing but a black screen, only Small Mode loads. Also unable to access my friends list and game properties..


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 7, 2022)

hunter0one said:


> I'm running steam-linux-utils as the user_ steam_. I'm using xhost to allow me to use Steam without switching to another X session. But I don't have a systray icon and the UI is nothing but a black screen, only Small Mode loads. Also unable to access my friends list and game properties..



Already tried to use steam-linux-utils directly from git?


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jan 7, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> Already tried to use steam-linux-utils directly from git?


I had trouble running that version (it would get stuck on launching steamwebhelper and no gui would pop up) but I may have done something wrong because I had a similar problem with steam-linux-utils from ports until the latest quarterly update (I had used a September build).


----------



## Zare (Jan 7, 2022)

shkhln said:


> Kill Steam, make sure there aren't any processes stuck in background, run `rm /compat/linux/dev/shm/*`, start Steam.



The problem went away eventually, with a steam client update.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jan 7, 2022)

Alright, I got the github version running but still have the same problems as before.

EDIT: Fixed by running `dbus-uuidgen > /etc/machine-id` , and then `cp /etc/machine-id /compat/linux/etc` just to be on the safe side. This fixed all of those problems. I'll leave this here for anyone else. 

Thx to Menelkir


----------



## shkhln (Jan 15, 2022)

I should probably clarify the situation with Proton 6.3-8 and CEG-protected games (Valve's own executable encryption method, which used to be reasonably popular somewhere around 2010-2015).

Looks like Valve/CodeWeavers mostly updated steam_helper and lsteamclient to support CEG, while Wine itself didn't receive any significant changes. Since we simply copy these files from the actual binary Proton distribution, it should be enough to remove the FreeBSD_Proton directory (`rm -rf ~/.steam/steam/compatibilitytools.d/FreeBSD_Proton`) and run `lsu-register-proton` yet another time. Due to how this DRM works, it is also necessary to run Steam's game files integrity check if you mess around with wineprefix locations — on a game startup CEG presumably verifies the inode number for one or more files in the game's wineprefix.

The games tested:
1. BioShock Infinite (8870) — works, requires forcing emulators/wine-proton (otherwise you'll get a Linux version of the game) and, less obviously, `MALLOC_CONF="zero:true" %command%` in the launch options. I have no idea where this uninitialized memory access issue comes from, it's probably not the game itself.
2. Just Cause 2 (8190) — well, it starts. The game might or might not work, it's a bit wonky.
3. Mafia II (50130 aka Classic) — works.
4. Risen 2 (40390) — doesn't start no matter what. Seems to exit right after GetFileInformationByHandle call, which happens to be in exactly the same check that seems to work correctly for Mafia 2. Go figure.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jan 19, 2022)

I used to play Project Zomboid Build 41 during its development around June-July with linux-steam-utils. With the final release of Build 41, it is no longer playable with the following output (Java-related though it includes the java runtime needed?):


```
/bin/sh\0-c\0/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/reaper SteamLaunch AppId=108600 -- '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/ProjectZomboid/projectzomboid.sh'\0
Game process added : AppID 108600 "/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/reaper SteamLaunch AppId=108600 -- '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/ProjectZomboid/projectzomboid.sh'", ProcID 66744, IP 0.0.0.0:0
chdir /usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/ProjectZomboid
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
GameAction [AppID 108600, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp changed task to WaitingGameWindow with ""
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
GameAction [AppID 108600, ActionID 1] : LaunchApp changed task to Completed with ""
pid 67220 != 66744, skipping destruction (fork without exec?)
64-bit java detected
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'libPZXInitThreads64.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'libPZXInitThreads64.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'libPZXInitThreads64.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
Failed to create Java VM
```


----------



## shkhln (Jan 20, 2022)

libPZXInitThreads64.so? We should probably label this one "a critical lack of competence". They obviously do something stupid with their launcher or startup scripts if they need to preload things into their own project.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jan 20, 2022)

shkhln said:


> libPZXInitThreads64.so? We should probably label this one "a critical lack of competence". They obviously do something stupid with their launcher or startup scripts if they need to preload things into their own project.


Yep. I didn't think to SearX that, only was SearX-ing "Failed to create Java VM". Looks like users on Fedora and Debian get the same error:






						Linux error with Beta: LibPZXInitThreads64.so, page 1 - Forum - GOG.com
					

Download the best games on Windows & Mac. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies, and lots of pure customer love.




					www.gog.com
				









						game does not start
					

on fedora ws 35 steam states the game is running but there is no game windows went to the game files and tred running through the launch script here is the some what of the log: 64-bit java detected ERROR: ld.so: object 'libPZXInitThreads64.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open sha...



					theindiestone.com


----------



## shkhln (Feb 8, 2022)

shkhln said:


> 4. Risen 2 (40390) — doesn't start no matter what. Seems to exit right after GetFileInformationByHandle call, which happens to be in exactly the same check that seems to work correctly for Mafia 2. Go figure.


Starts after `winetricks physx`. Not sure if anything changed in my environment besides that.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Feb 19, 2022)

Update on PZ, the latest update launches without any "Failed to launch Java VM" but no window opens. 


```
Game process added : AppID 108600 "/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/reaper SteamLaunch AppId=108600 -- '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/ProjectZomboid/projectzomboid.sh'", ProcID 2577, IP 0.0.0.0:0
chdir /usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/steamapps/common/ProjectZomboid
GameAction [AppID 108600, ActionID 2] : LaunchApp changed task to WaitingGameWindow with ""
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
GameAction [AppID 108600, ActionID 2] : LaunchApp changed task to Completed with ""
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
pid 3548 != 2577, skipping destruction (fork without exec?)
64-bit java detected
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'libPZXInitThreads64.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'libPZXInitThreads64.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/home/steam/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/gameoverlayrenderer.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
ERROR: ld.so: object 'libPZXInitThreads64.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
```

It still gives that "libPZXInitThreads64.so cannot be preloaded" error so this is the only other culprit. I_ think _this object was present in the Build 41 beta that I played around summer last year, though.


----------



## scratchi (May 26, 2022)

Hello,

Bomber Crew is available for free on steam until June 2nd.  I just picked it up and installed it on my FreeBSD 13.1 laptop, it works!


----------



## scratchi (Sep 13, 2022)

Hello,

I got slipstream, a retro racing game built using Unity engine.  It works, but there's no audio.  I tried monofix and fmodfix; I know they shouldn't be required anymore, but figured I'd try, it doesn't help.  No errors in the log that I can see, I attached it incase maybe there is something I overlooked.  Sound in other Unity games works, like Horizon Chase Turbo for example.  Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 30, 2022)

After a long time I have finally upgraded my system from 12.3 to 13.1. Now when I try to run steam, I get the following error:

```
$ steam
Please, make sure the following requirements are satisfied:
  * write access to /compat/linux/dev/shm
```

My /etc/fstab looks like this:

```
$ more /etc/fstab
# Device        Mountpoint      FStype  Options Dump    Pass#
/dev/ada0s1b    none            swap    sw      0       0
/dev/ada0s1a    /               ufs     rw      1       1
proc    /proc           procfs  rw      0       0
linprocfs       /compat/linux/proc linprocfs    rw      0       0
linsysfs    /compat/linux/sys   linsysfs        rw      0       0
tmpfs    /compat/linux/dev/shm  tmpfs   rw,mode=1777    0       0
/dev/ada1p1     /Disk2          ufs     rw      2       2
fdesc   /dev/fd         fdescfs         rw      0       0
```


----------



## shkhln (Sep 30, 2022)

`ls -lhd /compat/linux/dev/shm`?


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 30, 2022)

shkhln said:


> `ls -lhd /compat/linux/dev/shm`?




```
$ ls -lhd /compat/linux/dev/shm/
dr-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   512B Sep 30 19:45 /compat/linux/dev/shm/
$
```


----------



## shkhln (Sep 30, 2022)

Nothing is mounted there, I suppose?


----------



## cabriofahrer (Sep 30, 2022)

shkhln said:


> Nothing is mounted there, I suppose?


What should there be mounted? I have posted my /etc/fstab, I know nothing else. As I said, I performed an upgrade from 12.3 to 13.1, I use quarterly packages, everything seems to have been updated correctly, no problems or errors during the procedure.

EDIT: shkhln , is this what you are asking?


```
$ mount
/dev/ada0s1a on / (ufs, local, soft-updates)
devfs on /dev (devfs)
procfs on /proc (procfs, local)
linprocfs on /compat/linux/proc (linprocfs, local)
linsysfs on /compat/linux/sys (linsysfs, local)
tmpfs on /compat/linux/dev/shm (tmpfs, local)
/dev/ada1p1 on /Disk2 (ufs, local, soft-updates)
fdescfs on /dev/fd (fdescfs)
devfs on /compat/linux/dev (devfs)
fdescfs on /compat/linux/dev/fd (fdescfs)
```


----------



## cabriofahrer (Oct 3, 2022)

I have made a fresh install of FreeBSD 13.1 in Virtualbox and I get exactly the same error:


```
werner@virtualbox:~ $ steam
Please, make sure the following requirements are satisfied:
  * write access to /compat/linux/dev/shm
```

What is going on?


----------



## monwarez (Oct 4, 2022)

cabriofahrer said:


> ...
> 
> ```
> $ mount
> ...


I think it is because of the order of the mount
see /compat/linux/dev/shm is mounted before /compat/linux/dev

I think you could probably just remove all the mount related to linuxulator, and just have in /etc/rc.conf

```
linux_enable="YES"
```
And make sure that
`sysrc linux_mounts_enable`
return
linux_mounts_enable: YES


----------



## cabriofahrer (Oct 5, 2022)

It's apparently not exactly as you say, but it pointed me to the right direction:
I realized that the mount entries related to the linuxulator in /etc/fstab are not needed anymore, that stuff seems to get mounted now automatically when you have the entry 'linux_enable="YES"', in /etc/rc.conf, which I had. So probably this is what caused the problem. You still need the entry for mounting the procfs in /etc/fstab though.
And the very good news is, that I can finally play TF2 multiplayer with 13.1 now, I don't get kicked out from the VAC servers anymore. A rock stable and fluid experience! So thanks to everybody who made this finally possible!


----------



## hunter0one (Dec 12, 2022)

cabriofahrer said:


> And the very good news is, that I can finally play TF2 multiplayer with 13.1 now, I don't get kicked out from the VAC servers anymore. A rock stable and fluid experience! So thanks to everybody who made this finally possible!


I also enjoy playing TF2 this way on FreeBSD, it even runs smoother in my experience. Unfortunately if I happen to suspend and resume (which works fine outside of the Linuxulator), the game and anything in the Linuxulator will become choppy due to no hardware acceleration. Its not an issue with steam-linux-utils but puts a dent on things.


----------

